# Made In Canada



## Smoke

Hello everyone as the title says all the *plants* 
you will see are grown in Canada
but not all the strains you will see are made 
here in my secret room
but some are from my Seed Collection
I'm not a big talker 
But we say that pictures are worth a thousand words
ok i will post a thousand pictures....but not all today 
if you have any questions i will answer you with pleasure
O yes excuse my English

*Smoke Seed Collection....*


----------



## Smoke

*The List Of My Seed Collection.... *

Mix with some Males from Maddfarmer a great friend
Madd StrawberryFrost-3 male
M1-StrawberryFrost1XStrawberryFrost3-M
M2-StrawberryFrost2XStrawberryFrost3
M3-M-39AXStrawberryFrost3
M4-V3-2XStrawberry Frost3
M5-YGriega3XStrawberryFrost3
M6-PeyotePurple1XStrawberryFrost3
M7-Bleuberry1XStrawberryFrost3
M8-Neville'sHaze1XStrawberryFrost 3

Madd NL#5xBlueberry-3 male
M9-NL#5xBB1XNL#5xBB3
M10-URKLExBB1XNL#5xBB3
M11-URKLExBB2XNL#5xBB3
M12-SCDCxBB1XNL#5xBB3
M13-SCDCxBB2XNL#5xBB3
M14-SCDCxBB4XNL#5xBB3
M15-SCDCxBB6XNL#5xBB3
M16-M-39AXNL#5xBB3
M17-BleuKush1XNL#5xBB3
M18-BlackRose2XNL#5xBB3
M19-BlackRhino1XNL#5xBB3
M20-PeyotePurple1XNL#5xBB3
M21-V3-2XNL#5xBB3
M22-SourBubble1XNL#5xBB3

Madd Strawbery Frost-5 male
M23-StrawberryFrost1XStrawberryFro st5M
M24-StrawberryFrost3XStrawberryFro st5
M25-M-39AXStrawberryFrost5
M26-Jack1XStrawberryFrost5
M27-KillingFields2XStrawberryFrost 5
M28-KillingFields5XStrawberryFrost 5
M29-PeyotePurple3XStrawberryFrost5
M30-NorthernLight1XStrawberryFrost 5
M31-BleuKush1XStrawberryFrost5
M32-EvilQueen2XStrawberryFrost5
M33-FireStarter-2XStrawberryFrost5

Madd SCDCxBlueberry-3 male
M34-SCDCxBB4XSCDCxBB3
M35-M-39AXSCDCxBB3
M36-EvilQueen1XSCDCxBB3
M37-EvilQueen3XSCDCxBB3
M38-StrawberryFrost1XSCDCxBB3
M39-StrawberryFrost2XSCDCxBB3
M40-StrawberryFrost3XSCDCxBB3
M41-PeyotePurple1XSCDCxBB3
M42-PeyotePurple2XSCDCxBB3
M43-V3-2XSCDCxBB3
M44-SourGrapXSCDCxBB3
M45-KillingFields2XSCDCxBB3

Madd NL#5xBlueberry-2 male
M46-M-39AXNL#5xBB2
M47-SCDCxBB2XNL#5xBB2
M48-UrkelxBB2XNL#5xBB2
M49-BlackRose1(mix41)XNL#5xBB2
M50-PeyotePurple1XNL#5xBB2
M51-SCDCxBB4XNL#5xBB2
M52-EvilQueen1XNL#5xBB2

Madd SCDCxBlueberry-3 male
M53-SCDCxBB8XSCDCxBB3
M54-M-39AXSCDCxBB3
M55-FireStarter2XSCDCxBB3
M56-PeyotePurple1XSCDCxBB3
M57-StrawberryFrost1XSCDCxBB3
M58-BlackRose2XSCDCxBB3

Madd NL#5xBlueberry-2 male
M59-BlackRose2XNL#5xBB2
M60-StrawberryFrost2XNL#5xBB2
M61-SnowWhite1XNL#5xBB2
M62-PeyotePurple1XNL#5xBB2
M63-PeyotePurple2XNL#5xBB2
M64-UrkelxBB1XNL#5xBB2
M65-SCDCxBB2XNL#5xBB2
M66-SCDCxBB8XNL#5xBB2
M67-M-39A(mom)XNL#5xBB2
M68-M-39A(clone)XNL#5xBB2
M69-StrawberryFrost3XNL#5xBB2
M70-EvilQueen3XNL#5xBB2
M71-PeyotePurple3XNL#5xBB2
M72-FireStarter2XNL#5xBB2

Madd SCDCxBlueberry-3 male
M73-M-39AXSCDCxBB3
M74-FireStarter2XSCDCxBB3
M75-EvilQueen1XSCDCxBB3
M76-EvilQueen2XSCDCxBB3
M77-SCDCxBB4XSCDCxBB3
M78-SCDCxBB8XSCDCxBB3
M79-StrawberryFrost2XSCDCxBB3
M80-BlackRose2XSCDCxBB3
M81-PeyotePurple2XSCDCxBB3
M82-PeyotePurple4XSCDCxBB3
______________________________ _____

Mix with original strains....

Male SourGrap1-M
1-M-39AXSourGrap1-Male
2-BlackRose2XSourGrap1
3-BlackRose1XSourGrap1
4-SourBubble1XSourGrap1
5-SourGrap2XSourGrap1

Male BogBubble1-M
6-M-39AXBogBubble1
7-PurpleWreckXBogBubble1
8-BogBubble2XBogBubble1
9-V-3-1XBogBubble1

Male KillingFieldsF3-4-M
10-M-39AXKillingFieldsF3-4
11-KillingFieldsF3-3XKillingFieldsF3-4
12-KillingFieldsF3-5XKillingFieldsF3-4
13-KillingFieldsNR7-1XKillingFieldsF3-4
14-Jack1XKillingFieldsF3-4

Male ChockBerry1-M
15-M-39AXChockBerry1
16-TNTKush2XChockBerry1
17-Chocolope1XChockBerry1
18-Monster1XChockBerry1

Male Satori3-M
19-Satori1XSatori3
20-Satori2XSatori3
21-M-39AXSatori3
22-NorthernLight-1XSatori-3

Male Shish99-3M
23-M-39AXShish99-3
24-Cheese1XShish99-3
25-CottonCandy1XShish99-3
26-StrawBerry1XShish99-3
27-VanillaKush2XShish99-3
28-SnowWhite1XShish99-3
29-NorthernLight1XShish99-3
30-TNTKush1XShish99-3
31-PinappleChuck1XShish99-3
32-Shish99-1XShish99-3
33-Shish99-2XShish99-3

Male LAConfidential2-M
34-M-39AXLAConfidential2
35-LAConfidential1XLAConfidential 2
36-LAConfidential3XLAConfidential 2
37-Firestarter1XLAConfidential2
38-C4xCBxC99-1XLAConfidential2
39-YGriega3XLAConfidential2

Male BlackRose3-M
40-M39AXBlackRose3
41-BlackRose2XBlackRose3
42-PurpleWreck1XBlackRose3
43-CriticalKush1XBlackRose3
44-YGriega1XBlackRose3
45-BleuBonic1XBlackRose3
46-Tutankhamon1XBlackRose3
47-Chocolope1XBlackRose3
48-VanillaKush1XBlackRose3
49-KillingFieldsF3-2XBlackRose3

Male KillingFields-f3-4-M
50-M-39AXKF-f3-4
51-KF-f3-1XKF-f3-4
52-KF-f3-2XKF-f3-4
53-KF-f3-5XKF-f3-4
54-YGriega2XKF-f3-4
55-CriticalKush1XKF-f3-4
56-PurpleWreck1XKF-f3-4

Male BogBubble4-M
57-M-39AXBogBubble4
58-PurpleWreck1XBogBubble4
59-BleuBonic1XBogBubble4
60-PurpleFloss1XBogBubble4
61-TNTKush2XBogBubble4

Male Satori3-M
62-M-39AXSatori3
63-Satori2XSatori3
64-A K1XSatori3
65-KFF3-3XSatori3
66-OGKush1XSatori3
67-Cheese1XSatori3
68-Neville'sHaze1XSatori3
69-PurpleWreck1(hr)XSatori3
70-PurpleWreck1(re)XSatori3
71-PurpleWreck2A(hr)XSatori3
72-PurpleBubba3XSatori3
73-LemonSkunk1XSatori3
74-PinappleChuck1XSatori3
_____________________________

Starting some new Mix 08-15
male from Smellboat

Male OrangeDream1-M
S1-RedVine1XOrangeDream1
S2-RedVine2XOrangeDream1
S3-RedVine3XOrangeDream1
S4-TDCxSBF1XOrangeDream1
S5-SBFf1-1XOrangeDream1
S6-SBFf1-2XOrangeDream1
S7-SBFf1-3XOrangeDream1

Male TDCxSBF-2M
S8-RedVine2XTDCxSBF2
S9-TDCxSBF1XTDCxSBF2
S10-SBFf1-4XTDCxSBF2
S11-SBFf1-5XTDCxSBF2

_______________________________________________

Adding to my collection 02-20

Male PurpleUrklexClementine-1M
M101 (1A-M39xSourgrap)x(PUrklexClem1m)
M102 (1B-M39xSourgrap)x(PUrklexClem1m)
M103 (PUrklexClem2)x(PUrklexClem1m)
M104 (M29-PeyotePxSBF1)x(PUrklexClem1m)
M105 (LavenderxClem1)x(PUrklexClem1 m)
M106 (LavenderxClem2)x(PUrklexClem1 m)

Male M46 4-5M (M39x(NL5xBB)
M107 M46-1 x M46-5m
M108 M46-2 x M46-5m
M109 M46-6 x M46-4m
M110 M46-7 x M46-4m

Male M35-1M (M39x(SCDCxBB)
M111 M35-1 x M35-1m
M112 M35-2 x M35-1m
M113 M35-6 x M35-1m
M114 M53-1 x M35-1m
M115 M53-2 x M35-1m

Male RedVineKush-2M
S116 RVK-1 x RVK-2m
S117 RVK-3 x RVK-2m
S118 1B (M39xSG) x RVK-2m

Male M29-7M (PPxSBF)
M120 M29-1 x M29-7m
M121 M29-2 x M29-7m
M122 M29-3 x M29-7m
M123 M29-4 x M29-7m
M124 M29-5 x M29-7m
M125 M29-6 x M29-7m
M126 Mix-23 x M29-7m
M127 Mix-1B x M29-7m

Male LavenderxClementine-1M
M128 LavxClem-1 x LavxClem-1m
M129 LavxClem-2 x LavxClem-1m
M130 LavxClem-3 x LavxClem-1m
M131 Mix-1B x LavxClem-1m

Male SCDCxClementine-1-2M
M132 SCDCxClem-1 x SCDCxClem-1m
M133 SCDCxClem-1 x SCDCxClem-2m
M134 Mix-1B x SCDCxClem-1m
M135 Mix-1B x SCDCxClem-2m

Male TripoliWickedxClementine-1M
M136 TriWxClem-1 x TriWxClem-1m
M137 Mix-1B x TriWxClem-1m




______________________________ ____________________

Adding to my Collection Old Seeds

01-M39xBlackDomina-1
02-M39xBlackDomina-2
03-M39xBlackQueen-1
04-M39xBlackQueen-2
05-M39xBlackRhino-1
06-M39xBlackRhino-2
07-M39xHinduKush-1
08-M39xHinduKush-2
09-M39xHashPlant-1
010-BlackQueenxHashPlant-1
011-BlackRhinoxHashPlant-1
012-KonaGoldxHashPlant-1
013-KonaGoldxHashPlant-2




*And more to come....*


----------



## Smoke

I will start with a nice Mix

*Mix-M29 (PeyotePurplexStrawberryFrost)....  


















*


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Wow are you a breeder too?


----------



## Smoke

*Mix-M29 (PeyotePurplexStrawberryFrost).... 



*


----------



## Smoke

ROSTERMAN said:


> Wow are you a breeder too?



Hi ROSTERMAN nice to meet you....maybe 
but I did those mix for my collection
not to by a breeder just playing with weeds
and now I have a Fking nice collection 
after 30 years of growing and playing

*PeyotePurple-1....












*


----------



## Smoke

*StrawberryFrost....  














*


----------



## Smoke

*EvilQueen....  















*


----------



## WeedHopper

Very nice.


----------



## Smoke

WeedHopper said:


> Very nice.



Hi Hopper Thanks great to see you

*FireStarter....


















*


----------



## Smoke

*M39 The Bud Machine.... *40days of flowering old pics
*
















*


----------



## ROSTERMAN




----------



## Smoke

*BlackRose....*


----------



## Smoke

ROSTERMAN said:


>



Thanks Snowman

*SCDCxBlueberry-8....  









*


----------



## Smoke

*SCDCxBlueberry-8.... 












*


----------



## Smoke

*SilverPearl....  *not in my collection


----------



## Smoke

*SCDCxBlueberry-4....












*


----------



## Smoke

*Old Veg Room....*  Secret Room


----------



## Smoke

*Mix-M50 (PeyotePurple)x(NL5xBlueberry)....  


















*


----------



## ROSTERMAN

So you be a grower and a shower  Very Nice


----------



## WeedHopper

Smoke,,do i know you from some other site or this one from a long time ago?


----------



## Smoke

ROSTERMAN said:


> So you be a grower and a shower  Very Nice
> View attachment 269943



Yes ROSTER I am a ShowMan....and Showoff too
and a dad grower to old to remember things
so it all in my books....but i can see those books now

*Mix-M120 (PeyotePurple)x(StrawberryFrost) F1's....  
















*


----------



## ROSTERMAN




----------



## guerilla1950

thats a pile of seeds  thanks 4 sharing


----------



## Smoke

WeedHopper said:


> Smoke,,do i know you from some other site or this one from a long time ago?



Yes Hopper I know you very well I did date the same girl
in school he's woes a BooB with nice Buds
you don't remember me....i can tell you she's steel love me lolll

Yes i have a old profile here but i cant find the pass word
it is 10+ years sins....so i did smoke maybe 10kilo of weeds
sins the old pass word....i will fine the profile end add it
to my thread....so yes i saw you by for and all the funny boys

*Mix-M120 (PeyotePurple)x(StrawberryFrost) F1's.... *


----------



## pute

Daumn, I thought I had busy days.  I go for a walk come back and eye candy everywhere. Nice work Smoke.  So, what do you do in your spare time?


----------



## Smoke

ROSTERMAN said:


>



Roster Sorry....but her it will help you
same of my glasses....
even a message mode and a sexy mode
plus he's speak and more


----------



## Smoke

guerilla1950 said:


> thats a pile of seeds  thanks 4 sharing



Hello Guerilla Thanks nice to see you

*Mix-S118 (M39xSourGrape)x(RedVineKush).... 















*


----------



## Smoke

putembk said:


> Daumn, I thought I had busy days.  I go for a walk come back and eye candy everywhere. Nice work Smoke.  So, what do you do in your spare time?



Hello Putembk Thanks....SMOKE
I am a old but great mechanic i don't work any more
just relaxing with my cat Lafill and her 6 babies of 2weeks old
THE GANG OF TROUBLE MAKER SOON
and working slowly in my garden outdoor with
some....avec des tomates, salades, concombres, radis....et de la Poutine....i like to work outdoor i have a nice place very cool
with a small river AND know traffic at all in the street
it a small town and i am out of town in the WOODS
I like fishing i woes a guide on a big reservoir a BIG lake
fishing walleye and pike BIG pike....for my brother
have a outfitting with 10 cabinet (camp) and
2 caps are floating on the lake....ppls go for a week on the lake
it is a BIG lake....i do all the mechanic there and i guide
O yes and i smoke....know GF sins 4 years BUT some nice ass come over some time to smoke and fk maybe
if she's nice with me lolll....or she sleep in the shed
nice shower with the shed....i don't ride bike on the street any more but i have a very fast 4 wheel and i can keep
the 4wheel WIDE OPEN ALL DAY....but i don't i am scare
of hospital sins the covid....I woes a great racer of everything
with Gaz and brake even with a scooter like (ElectricPuha)
i can make a show but the bike it finish at the end
and take my word....and i like mounting bike but now
just in small trails by for i woes creasy BUT really fast
now i am very slow but not on the 4 wheel....
it wat i do in my spare time....and fixing my home
I am not on any of the pics the second
i woes the guide of the day
Pike 26 pounds 2 h to kill it 3 fisherman not one
impassible to catch a big pike like the one here
by one man in a boat....maybe on the floating camp
but it very hard to catch
walleyes are the best fish...BUT i don't hit fish at all
smell like a old pus...y i don't like....but i love fishing and smocking
I hope you understand my English&French

*Humm now wat do i shoot.... *

















*Lafill humm fish for dinner great....*




*Spanky the Boxer 1 day....




Welcome to smoke good weeds....






*


----------



## WeedHopper

Funny bastard now i know your full of shit
Smoke what was your handle back in the day.Ya sound like TCVG. He was always growing all kinds if strains. Sent me several.


----------



## pute

I will be fishing next weekend.  River this time.  Still 24" of ice on the lake.  Should open up in another 3 weeks or so.  I hate pike......but my SIL loves them.  We will be fishing side by side, him for pike and me for trout.  This lake grows the biggest most consistent fish in the state.  Lots of pike over 40" and trout up to 12lbs.   I use a fly rod and the daumn pike bit my flies off.  Pisses me off.  

Don't forget to PUT EM BK.


----------



## Smoke

*Reservoir Gouin....*not my pictures
you need a GPS very dangerous to get lost




















I love every minutes of working there
BUT very hard work i cant any more....but i go fishing


----------



## pute

Beautiful.


----------



## WeedHopper

Nice.


----------



## Smoke

WeedHopper said:


> Funny bastard now i know your full of shit
> Smoke what was your handle back in the day.Ya sound like TCVG. He was always growing all kinds if strains. Sent me several.



I know everybody giving me **** by case i smell
so **** from one and **** from odder one
so i smell **** i cant do any thing....just smell all day

Hum (handle back) Handle ok on each side of my buddy
nop i don't have those.....sure i like to see TCVG grows

....(Smoke what was your handle back in the day)
hum is it the first bike.....Handle....maybe
I start driving bike at 5 years....it really in the back old old days




same colors of my 70cc Honda but i scrap 3 in 8or9 years
know tank very hard for the balls if you mist a jump
take my word....lolll


----------



## WeedHopper

I use to ride one of those when i was a youngster.
If you tell me your name from 10 yrs ago me or Pute can reset your password bro. We have done that for several old members.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

I made some good green dragon using my left over keif
Came out good


----------



## Smoke

putembk said:


> I will be fishing next weekend.  River this time.  Still 24" of ice on the lake.  Should open up in another 3 weeks or so.  I hate pike......but my SIL loves them.  We will be fishing side by side, him for pike and me for trout.  This lake grows the biggest most consistent fish in the state.  Lots of pike over 40" and trout up to 12lbs.   I use a fly rod and the daumn pike bit my flies off.  Pisses me off.
> 
> Don't forget to PUT EM BK.



I Do Put Em Bk....BUT not the pikes I really don't like pikes
but in the day time know walleyes....so i go hunt the pike
the morning and at the end of the day it Walleyes time
if i go alone i never fish for pike....and it not very good to it
i never did fish for big trout's just small and very wild in the
WOODS.....400km from the first town(if you call a town)
one store and one gaz station and 5 house....100km for the next
so those trouts are very nice the colors are perfect
i have some pics but it after 3h so the colors are not nice like just out of the water....
i never fly fishing but at are age....all can start fly fishing

if you show me the lake were you going fishing
i can give you some spot for the pikes

and if you know on wat side of the lake
the wind will come dat day i will give you some great spots
wind is very important in fishing....take my word


----------



## Smoke

putembk said:


> Beautiful.



*I Like Beautiful pictures....Thank You Sir....



























*


----------



## Smoke

WeedHopper said:


> Nice.



Thank You Hopper....back to weeds yes

*Mix-M9 (NL5xBlueberry) F1's....*


----------



## Smoke

WeedHopper said:


> I use to ride one of those when i was a youngster.
> If you tell me your name from 10 yrs ago me or Pute can reset your password bro. We have done that for several old members.



Ok Cool i have the link somewhere but i did 
smoke 10kilo remember....( Smoker2 )

It is Smoker2....and it me on the avatar....take my word


----------



## WeedHopper

Ill find it for you.


----------



## WeedHopper

I sent you a password reset. If you have any problems with it just let me know.


----------



## guerilla1950

smoke sounds like you have an interesting life  love the art  even the pot pictures  keep on sharing  thanks


----------



## Smoke

WeedHopper said:


> I sent you a password reset. If you have any problems with it just let me know.



Ok Thanks Brother....I will go see in the email i use now
but not sure of the email TOO.....10ki remember....Tks


----------



## Smoke

ROSTERMAN said:


> I made some good dragon ragout using my left over of my wife
> Came out good



Man by nice to your wife.....and it woes good....really
maybe with some win but just the ragout....humm

You have some pictures of your *Keif* or a link Thanks




*Seem good....but humm are you sure it woes good*


----------



## pute

Smoke your thread moves right along.  Back to fishing for a moment.  First, I hate fricken pike.  On a fly rod you have to use a completely different set up that for trout. For pike you need a steel leader which trout can see and won't have anything to do with it.  I fish for trout which involves a small leader that the pike easily bite through on the strike.  I have to use really small flies so the pike wont' bother with the fly. Even then the basturds still bite off my fly. 

I fish before sun up until the wind comes up as I use a belly boat and not a boat.  So, when the wind comes up and it is bad here I am done.  I have fished this lake since the 80's so I know where the fish are with my limited ability to reach thine.  Quarter mile is a long way in a belly boat especially in sub freezing temps at 70 years old. The lake is at 9500 ft and cold even in the summer time before sunup.  Gotta be tough.


----------



## Smoke

guerilla1950 said:


> smoke sounds like you have an interesting life  love the art  even the pot pictures  keep on sharing  thanks


 
Hello Guerilla Thanks....yes and with some interesting part
in jail but i did work all the time....so not hard time
now it not in jail i am going it at the
HardHouse for old peoples know bars it chicken fans

*The food it weird look.... Thanks*




*But the chicken fans Wow....




The cell are ok....



*


----------



## Smoke

putembk said:


> Smoke your thread moves right along.  Back to fishing for a moment.  First, I hate fricken pike.  On a fly rod you have to use a completely different set up that for trout. For pike you need a steel leader which trout can see and won't have anything to do with it.  I fish for trout which involves a small leader that the pike easily bite through on the strike.  I have to use really small flies so the pike wont' bother with the fly. Even then the basturds still bite off my fly.
> 
> I fish before sun up until the wind comes up as I use a belly boat and not a boat.  So, when the wind comes up and it is bad here I am done.  I have fished this lake since the 80's so I know where the fish are with my limited ability to reach thine.  Quarter mile is a long way in a belly boat especially in sub freezing temps at 70 years old. The lake is at 9500 ft and cold even in the summer time before sunup.  Gotta be tough.



Thanks Putembk....yes for the fly fishing and do you fish
deep for big trout's or just on the side of the river or lake
not with your board for sure....and now you know were
the wind come from....even small pike of 12in can take a fly
ok it you showing the spots....yes a quarter mile it a long
come back....and i saw your board don't flout very well
but the trout you catch with your board it incredible
i never saw a big trout like you did catch
and for your board just add some flutter
on each side you will by ok....see you soon Smoke


----------



## Patwi

well , nice sunday stroll here ... at present you are da man esp with your pretty flours,


----------



## Smoke

patwi said:


> well , nice sunday stroll here ... at present you are da man esp with your pretty flours,



Hello Patwi&all Thanks and welcome in my jail nice cell here

do you stroll just on sunday....you will have to do more
next sunday....take my words

*Mix-S116orS117 (RedVineKush F1's)....






















*


----------



## Smoke

*S116.... 10days




















*


----------



## Smoke

*S116.... 22&26days













26 days....












*


----------



## Smoke

*S116 32&39days.... 













39days....


















*


----------



## Smoke

*Mix-S116 (RedVineKush F1's) 41&44days.... 













44days.... 












*


----------



## Smoke

*Mix-S116 (RedVineKush F1's) 47days.... 






 





*


----------



## Smoke

*RedVineKush cut at 47days.... 






*


----------



## WeedHopper

You have come along way since 2007 bro.


----------



## Smoke

WeedHopper said:


> You have come along way since 2007 bro.



Hello Old Brother....yes steel looking for my old profile
and you saw my English is better Thanks
but my skills are going down not up with age

maybe change the email address on my old profile 
i think you did send a email to Smoker2 email
but i don't remember the email
remember i smoke 10kilo sins....Thanks

*Male LAConfidential-2....















*


----------



## WeedHopper

Smoke i reset your password for smoke2.
Check your pm


----------



## Smoke

WeedHopper said:


> Smoke i reset your password for smoke2.
> Check your pm



Thanks Big Brother....I will need the email address to go
in my old profile and I sure don't know the email
but for now Smoker2 is sleeping with is cats

*Male SCDCxClementine-2....*some leaves with 11points


----------



## WeedHopper

Let me see if Angie can just put both handles together.


----------



## Smoke

WeedHopper said:


> Let me see if Angie can just put both handles together.



GrassHopper my great Partner
Bro Give A Message To Angie if I get my old profile back
I will post more CatPorny....take my words
and Thanks her for helping

*The Trouble Maker(6) Soon....*


----------



## Smoke

*PurpleJackie F2's....
























*


----------



## Smoke

*PurpleJackie F2's....


















*


----------



## Smoke

*PurpleJackie F2's.... 30days













40days.... 



*




*


*




*


*


----------



## Smoke

*PurpleJackie F2's 47days....

















*


----------



## Smoke

*PurpleJackie F2's cut at 50days....













*


----------



## Smoke

Hello Everyone today i will start with a special Show
on one of my nice Girls it the BlackBitch in reveg now

*Mix-M134 (M39xSourGrape)x(SCDCxClementine)....




















*


----------



## archtype111

Amazing seed collection. I had a strain just labeled PurpleUrkle that really worked well for me. Your purple plants are amazing.


----------



## WeedHopper

I remember the purple urkle. Cant remember the breeders name.


----------



## WeedHopper

Smoke are you revegging because its clone only or no more beans.


----------



## Smoke

*Mix-M134.... 





















*


----------



## pute

Morning Smoke.  See you are up and at em again.  Why don't you jump into the Misfits or O'l farts club and get yer feet wet there as well.  Nice pics but all work and no play makes Smoke a dull boy.....ha ha.

By the way, I wish I had your Camera.  My cell phone just won't do close ups


----------



## Smoke

archtype111 said:


> Amazing seed collection. I had a strain just labeled PurpleUrkle that really worked well for me. Your purple plants are amazing.



Hello Archtype Thanks....nice to meet you 
the Purple Urkle i have in my collection it's cross with Blueberry
and very good to smoke....
it was some testers from a great friend it not for sale any were
tks for stopping I really appreciate come back any time

*Mix-M134 23&29days....










29days....









*


----------



## Smoke

WeedHopper said:


> Smoke are you revegging because its clone only or no more beans.


My Great Partner Hello....the Purple Urkle of my friend
it is VERY nice a have some pictures i will show you later my OLD
Man but very cool....and for the reveg
it is a girl i find in 7 testers of the mix-m134
not all have the dark purple colors....so i reveg just her
to make some babies for my collection
i will find a nice male later not a nice male like you old Man
some pics are from some sister of BlackBitch

*Mix-M134 30&39days....*












*39days....












*


----------



## WeedHopper

Please send seeds to Weedhopper at BR549 Hopper Lane in Weedneedsem Texas.


----------



## Smoke

putembk said:


> Morning Smoke.  See you are up and at em again.  Why don't you jump into the Misfits or O'l farts club and get yer feet wet there as well.  Nice pics but all work and no play makes Smoke a dull boy.....ha ha.
> 
> By the way, I wish I had your Camera.  My cell phone just won't do close ups



Late Morning to you Putembk....Yes Sir and nice to see you 
sure i will go swimming with you&all BUT i saw you
on your board and I am sure I can swim Faster
No problem....dull boy or dollboy....humm
i like raceboy or growboy....you i know you are not a boy O nop
a very OLD&Wrinkle All Over and you wake with a
(SeniorWalker) so you can swim




i will show you my camera later old Dad

*Mix-M134 62days(BlackBitch)....













PutembkAnstop....live for I'm not sure....*


----------



## Smoke

WeedHopper said:


> Please send seeds to Weedhopper at BR549 Hopper Lane in Weedneedsem Texas.



I did google your address and i saw you and your girl







Humm your Girl any time
and she love me more....do you remember at school




I'm Looking at your girl now....Wow

I don't have any seeds all grown
all the seeds in my collection all grown
I grown for over 447 years....so none all grown
take my word

*The BlackBitch Free For All....*free it the pictures not seeds


----------



## Smoke

*MixM134(M39xSourGrape)x(SCDCxClementine)70days 






















*


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Smoke dont forget to sign up for the bud of the month
for April coming soon


----------



## Smoke

*BlackBitch....




*






















The End in flower....testing the smoke now and some pics next
and I did post the same pics but it all nice


----------



## Smoke

ROSTERMAN said:


> Smoke dont forget to sign up for the bud of the month
> for April coming soon



Yes Old Man&Rusty nice to see you
I will and it is just one bud pic or I can post 20
or 30 one for each day of the month
i will with a bud in my room now i think
it will by Mrs M29(PPxSBF) the sexy girl I like to smoke
it like smoking some Magic Mushroom in a coffee
tast like mushroom very potent
on the side of the PeyoteP more
of the Strawberryfrost....see you later Partner in crimes

*The BlackBitch cut at 75days....*




*
















The Day I Saw Rusty for the first time....*me**roster*
*


----------



## WeedHopper

Smoke can you do me a favor bro. Go delete one of your bud pics in the contest. Just one picture per entry brother.


----------



## Smoke

WeedHopper said:


> Smoke can you do me a favor bro. Go delete one of your bud pics in the contest. Just one picture per entry brother.



Done Brother no Problem....but next mount I have a Surprise
look on wat I am looking now for adding 
some babies to my Collection

*HashPlant No11....




just pop some seeds from her....(M39xHashPlant)







Very Old Seeds Popping....seeds by for my collection
















But All Grown 447years i am Growing Remember....*


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Smoke said:


> Done Brother no Problem....but next mount I have a Surprise
> look on wat I am looking now for adding
> some babies to my Collection
> 
> *HashPlant No11....
> View attachment 270317
> 
> just pop some seeds from her....(M39xHashPlant)
> View attachment 270319
> View attachment 270318
> 
> Very Old Seeds Popping....seeds by for my collection
> View attachment 270323
> View attachment 270324
> View attachment 270326
> View attachment 270328
> View attachment 270320
> 
> But All Grown 447years i am Growing Remember....*


Brother Smoke do you have a special way to get your old seeds to Pop?
If so please by all ,means tell us here .


----------



## WeedHopper

You and Smoke2 have now been combined my friend.


----------



## Smoke

ROSTERMAN said:


> Brother Smoke do you have a special way to get your old seeds to Pop?
> If so please by all ,means tell us here .



Nop Sorry Rosty.... 




The secret is in the storage of the seeds and the preparation
of the seeds into the storage
it must be at least 2 weeks for seeds to dry a bit
not to much
and in the bags
I put in topware with rice in a stocking(1(4cup)
and I put it in a wine cooler like the one you see
a refrigerator is to cold and humid

to start them I take paper towels and water and
a little bit of SuperThrive....the first day i drawn the seeds
water over the seeds next day take off the surplus of water
and I keep very humid and I keep in a warm place in the house
and just after it open like the seeds you see it in the soil
1)4 in of soil over(pro-Mix)
it not a special wat but it work for me.....se you later Brother
O YES very important DonT keep your seeds a home
in a great stash....


----------



## Smoke

WeedHopper said:


> You and Smoke2 have now been combined my friend.



Great News Brother....I an going to hit and come back
with the some sister for the BlackBitch....not purple....

*Mix-M134.... Thanks Hopper



*


----------



## Smoke

*Mix-M134-A (M39xSG)xSCDCxClem) 55days....SisterA





























*


----------



## Smoke

*Mix-M134-A (M39xSG)xSCDCxClem) 75days....sisterA
























*


----------



## Smoke

*Mix-M134-D (M39xSG)xSCDCxClem) 75days....sisterD



















*


----------



## Smoke

*Mix-M134-D (M39xSG)xSCDCxClem) 75days....sisterD*




























Back in 30mi with the pics of the buds....shouting pics now


----------



## Smoke

*Mix-M134-D (M39xSG)xSCDCxClem) cut at 75days....






























*


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Smoke said:


> Nop Sorry Rosty....
> View attachment 270338
> 
> The secret is in the storage of the seeds and the preparation
> of the seeds into the storage
> it must be at least 2 weeks for seeds to dry a bit
> not to much
> and in the bags
> I put in topware with rice in a stocking(1(4cup)
> and I put it in a wine cooler like the one you see
> a refrigerator is to cold and humid
> 
> to start them I take paper towels and water and
> a little bit of SuperThrive....the first day i drawn the seeds
> water over the seeds next day take off the surplus of water
> and I keep very humid and I keep in a warm place in the house
> and just after it open like the seeds you see it in the soil
> 1)4 in of soil over(pro-Mix)
> it not a special wat but it work for me.....se you later Brother
> O YES very important DonT keep your seeds a home
> in a great stash....


OK pretty much what I do now rice , seal Tupperware, and in frig   Cool thanks
I was more interested in your success rate of the older seeds opening.
How many out of 20 old seeds will germinate for you?


----------



## Smoke

ROSTERMAN said:


> OK pretty much what I do now rice , seal Tupperware, and in frig   Cool thanks
> I was more interested in your success rate of the older seeds opening.
> How many out of 20 old seeds will germinate for you?



Hi ROSTER....for the old seeds by for my collection
maybe 2or4 on 20 seeds....i start 50seeds to have 10 babies
finish with 2or3 nice girls and after i look for a nice male
if the mix is nice....the male I test a clone in flower to the end
of flower to by sure it not a girlyboy....and after i select a male
some time i have 2or3 males....i test those males
under some T5 55w just to see....i will show you wat i do with T5's

*Flowering with 2xT5 55w....* *just some test



*






*Tester No1....  in a cup









*


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Smoke what is your setup like
I saw the one room but what are you using for lighting and such?


----------



## Smoke

*Tester No1 2xT5....  in a cup














Next it will by the No4 tester....



*


----------



## Smoke

ROSTERMAN said:


> Smoke what is your setup like
> I saw the one room but what are you using for lighting and such?



ROSTY you will see it very simple in my flower room
No fan in the room....
just a small bathroom fan taking the air outdoor....
4 big mirrors....
a 400w HPS on a timer....change every 6mount
the(FusionBright 400w SuperHPS)
and my chat it all i need in my flower room 
in veg it all T5 (8) with 2 mirrors
no fan in the room....to much pollen in the males room
i don't use fan at all
OYES in my room OLDSMOKE is there to adjust everything

*Tester No4 2xT5 Mix-37(FireStarterxLAConfidential)....





















*


----------



## Smoke

*Tester No4 2xT5....  Great smoke


























Working now on the Mix-37 (FSxLACon)....
Next it the Tester No8....



*


----------



## Smoke

*Tester No8 
Mix-M127 (M39xSourGrape)x(PeyotePxSBFrost).... 




























*


----------



## Smoke

*Tester No8 2xT5 (M39xSG)x(PPxSBF).... 




















Next it the Tester No3 2xT5....



*


----------



## WeedHopper

Smoke. Bro its hard to understand you sometimes. Is English your second language?


----------



## ROSTERMAN

WeedHopper said:


> Smoke. Bro its hard to understand you sometimes. Is English your second language?


No he is just drunk all the time LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN

And one needs to be either stoned or druck to understand him LOL


----------



## Smoke

WeedHopper said:


> Smoke. Bro its hard to understand you sometimes. Is English your second language?



Ok Hopper Thanks....je je vais parler en français dont tu vas rien
comprendre et je peu dire importequoi tu vas rien comprendre le prochain subject est le testeur No3.....
gat you OLD Man

*Tester No3 2xT5 Mix-M32 (EvilQueenxSBFrost)....







*
Ok Hopper Thanks .... I'm going to speak in French which you won't understand and I can say no matter what you will not understand nothing
the next subject is the tester No3 ..... gat you OLD Man


----------



## guerilla1950

my god it just keeps getting more beautiful by the day


----------



## Smoke

ROSTERMAN said:


> No he is just drunk all the time LOL



*Impossible* je ne bois pas du tout pas un goût que j'ai bu dans ma vie 2 caisses de 24 bouteilles de bière
et 2x40 onces d'acohol ces tout
et regarde ce que je peux faire si je fume du pot

*Smoke on weeds....one of the best driver I saw



Impossible* I do not drink at all not a taste I drank in my life
2 cases of 24 bottles of beer and 2x40 ounces of alcohol
these everything
and look at what I can do if I smoke Weed


----------



## Smoke

ROSTERMAN said:


> And one needs to be either stoned or druck to understand him LOL



Yes Sir Stone....it Y I post pictures
I did speak in my first post (excuse my English)
and (I am not a big tacker so i will post 1000pictures)
remember those 2 lines ....
or you to STONE&DRUCK to remember 

*Old Rostykid*Nickname is AL the cops are looking for him





*OYES.....DEAD OR ALIVE all in the forum catch AL $25,000K*


----------



## Smoke

guerilla1950 said:


> my god it just keeps getting more beautiful by the day



Thanks you are calling me GOD....
nice to see you OldGuerilla great question
Thanks for the beautiful day my Friend
*Guerilla50's....is not the big one
*


----------



## Smoke

*Ok Now back to weeds....and nice weeds....*


----------



## Smoke




----------



## Smoke

*Tester No3 2xT5 Mix-M32 (EvilQueenxSBFrost)....*


----------



## pute

Other people can do that to....I did this by myself.


----------



## Smoke

I keep the plants with the seeds for 100+ days to be sure
that the seeds are good or great....the plant dies quietly&slowly
the plant you see is 80 days old
the seeds that you see its the first seeds
that I tested and here is the test of those seeds

*Mix-M33 (FireStarter)x(SBFrost) F1's....Seeded 80days







*


----------



## Smoke

putembk said:


> Other people can do that to....I did this by myself.
> View attachment 270551



Very Nice Old Working Man
Thanks for the pictures great
I don't have much grass to cut at my house
big trees all over not much sun on my lawn
just a the back of the house i have a bit of grass
i don't cut grass i look at the river all day
and sure i smoke all day
I can see a bit of the river from my working desk(desktop)

*Mix-M33 (FireStarter)x(SBF) F1's....*Great work Potembk
*















*
I will go hit and come back with the girl in flower
*She's in Flower....



*


----------



## Smoke

*Mix-M33 (FireStarter)x(SBF) F1's 30days....  *


----------



## Smoke

*Mix-M33 (FireStarter)x(SBFrost) F1's 33&37days....  *













*37days....












*


----------



## Smoke

*Mix-M33 (FireStarter)x(SBFrost) F1's 39&46days.... *













*46days....
















*


----------



## Smoke

*Mix-M33 (FireStarter)x(SBFrost) F1's 50&56days....  


*













*56days....














*


----------



## Smoke

The Father of the testers you just saw

*Male Mix-M33 No1.... 










*


----------



## WeedHopper

French Canadian. Got it,,i mean we we.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Whats for dinner LOL


----------



## BeeKeeper2

ROSTERMAN said:


> OK pretty much what I do now rice , seal Tupperware, and in frig   Cool thanks
> I was more interested in your success rate of the older seeds opening.
> How many out of 20 old seeds will germinate for you?


Rosterman 
 Can you explain how you store beans with rice?  lol  no really?


----------



## ROSTERMAN

BeeKeeper2 said:


> Rosterman
> Can you explain how you store beans with rice?  lol  no really?


Not a Joke 
You place seeds inside their packs right into a small pt. size mason jar filled with uncooked raw white rice




Bury the seed paks into the rice and seal the jar air tight lid
Then into refrig or climax controlled wine cooler.

Ever see how you can dry a cell phone that has been dropped in water by using rice 
Well this is kind of the same thing, the rice keeps moisture away from the seeds .
I even stored them in the freezer.


----------



## Smoke

WeedHopper said:


> French Canadian. Got it,,i mean we we.



Hi Bro....oui oui....not we we are you Stone
yes I got it BUT not my English


----------



## Smoke

ROSTERMAN said:


> Whats for dinner LOL



*A Girl&Weeds....*coming for dinner Rosty


----------



## Smoke

BeeKeeper2 said:


> Rosterman
> Can you explain how you store beans with rice?  lol  no really?



Hi BiiKeeper....it is a very long story
O sorry not toking to me....see you soon....


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Smoke said:


> Hi BiiKeeper....it is a very long story
> O sorry not toking to me....see you soon....
> View attachment 270661


Smoke it's your thread buddy, so by all means can you explain your method
I forgot where I was and just answered a question directed at me 
No big deal.


----------



## Smoke

ROSTERMAN said:


> Not a Joke
> You place seeds inside their packs right into a small pt. size mason jar filled with uncooked raw white rice
> View attachment 270616
> 
> Bury the seed paks into the rice and seal the jar air tight lid
> Then into refrig or climax controlled wine cooler.
> 
> Ever see how you can dry a cell phone that has been dropped in water by using rice
> Well this is kind of the same thing, the rice keeps moisture away from the seeds .
> I even stored them in the freezer.



Yes Sir Rosty....but your phone in the rice to cook the rice
I don't get it....explain....look very easy to cook rice


----------



## ROSTERMAN




----------



## Smoke

ROSTERMAN said:


> Smoke it's your thread buddy, so by all means can you explain your method
> I forgot where I was and just answered a question directed at me
> No big deal.



OK it the same of you...Thanks

(I forgot where I was)....You are very Stone for sure
(explain your method)....Nop it a secret in my books
(just answered a question)....Yes i know Perfect
(your thread buddy)....ALL are Welcome
(so by all means can you)....Nop
(your thread)....Very Nice
(Smoke it's yours)....Yes
(No big deal)....The Judge 
in court don't think the same for 10kilo


----------



## Smoke

ROSTERMAN said:


>




Great Thanks....easy to explain now with google


----------



## Smoke

*Surprise My Camera*
I have 2 camera the one i use
(Panasonic Lumix ZS27orZS20)
(Sony A5100) i pay $700 for the Sony
and the Panasonic $125 use....AND the best 
the Panasonic for closeup shots i can take 30 pictures
and i will have 10 nice pictures
the Sony it in the box I use 3or4 times 
and on 200 pictures NOT one nice pictures

i will show pictures of the Sony and some of the Panasonic
side by side....you will wat i mean

*Panasonic.... great for closeup shots








Sony.... not good for closeup shots





Sony.... *buds find on the street
*



Panasonic....






Sony.... *out of 200 pictures
*



Panasonic.... out of 20 pictures




Sony....




Panasonic.... 




My Sony it for sale$400....i will bay 2 Panasonic*


----------



## Smoke

*Mix-M131 (M39xSourGrape)x(LavenderxClementine)....coming up












*


----------



## Smoke

*Mix-M131 (M39xSG)x(LavenderxClem) 23&44days.... 











44days....















*


----------



## Smoke

*Mix-M131 (M39xSG)x(LavenderxClem) 50days....*


----------



## Smoke

*Mix-M131 (M39xSG)x(LavenderxClem) 75days.... 
























*


----------



## Smoke

Hello
A nice girl from my room....cutting her soon

*Mix-M134 No10 (M39xSG)x(SCDCxClem)....

















*


----------



## Smoke

*Mix-M134 No10 (M39xSG)x(SCDCxClem)....










*







*


*


----------



## Smoke

*New Girl In Town.... 















*


----------



## WeedHopper

What are you growing now. How about some pictures of that. I get that you have a library of pics. Nice gear but it would be cool to see stuff your doing now..


----------



## ROSTERMAN




----------



## Smoke

WeedHopper said:


> What are you growing now. How about some pictures of that. I get that you have a library of pics. Nice gear but it would be cool to see stuff your doing now..



Hey Weedy great to see you....long time no see

It will by very easy to answer your question
Nop I don't grow any more to old i cant bent
to feed my girls So i stop growing....sorry i will go 

and i have some great news I bin banned for 10days
on the other site....i think i did speak maybe 4 words
to much at some mods in the chat....the 4 words
(F.u.c.k....Y.o.u..and..S.u.c.k..my..D.i.c.k.)
not sure if it those words but i think so. sorry for the news







*Next step for Me....*




*I will survive with Weeds....*




Now I Really Got You Brother I AM GROWING now
I will give you the info on wat I have in my rooms later....lollll


----------



## Smoke

ROSTERMAN said:


>




Great Video Rosty But here it is the sheep's are the Boss
and i use the sheep **** in my rooms
but just a bit to much smell


----------



## bigBMfan1

Smoke said:


> Hello everyone as the title says all the *plants*
> you will see are grown in Canada
> but not all the strains you will see are made
> here in my secret room
> but some are from my Seed Collection
> I'm not a big talker
> But we say that pictures are worth a thousand words
> ok i will post a thousand pictures....but not all today
> if you have any questions i will answer you with pleasure
> O yes excuse my English
> 
> *Smoke Seed Collection....*
> View attachment 269856
> View attachment 269854
> View attachment 269855


howdy
you wanna post some to Aussie
happy to pay etc just a pack of 5 or sumfn
stupid question but i asked it anyway
that first Bud Looks LIKe heaven to me
haha
almost impossible to get them safely to me from the states etc
if you know a seed bank that will send to aussie then could you swing me a pm even


----------



## Smoke

WeedHopper said:


> What are you growing now. How about some pictures of that. I get that you have a library of pics. Nice gear but it would be cool to see stuff your doing now..



What are you growing now....Weeds
How about some pictures....you can by Sure
You have a library of pics....Yes
Nice gear....Thanks Old Brother
But it would be cool....Wat will by Cool
Stuff your doing now....Ok but sit&smoke one or 2
What are your library now grow but doing cool stuff....w.t.f bro

WeedHappy my Friend I am growing some plants...
but slowly at my age....the 2 last girls I post are in my room
and maybe will by in the race for the bud of the mount....hum

*I have some Babies....*
Mix-M53(SCDCxBlueberry8)F1
Mix-M55 (FireStarter)x(SCDCxBlueberry)










Clone just out of the dome....
Mix-1A-B (M39)X(SourGrape)
Mix-M29-A (PeyoteP)x(StawberryFrost)
Mix-37 (FireStarter)x(LAConfidential)
PurpleJackie

*Mix-37 (FireStarter)x(LAConfidential)*












In veg....
Mix-1A-B (M39xSG)
Mix-M29 (PPxSBF)
Mix-M53 (SCDCxBB F1)
Mix-M32 (EvilQueen)x(SBF)
Mix-23 (M39)x(Shish99)
Mix-S1 (ChemD)x(RedVineKush)
Mix-S2 (PurpleHumboldt)
PurpleJackie

*Mix-M53 (SCDCxBB) F1*


----------



## Smoke

In Flower....
Mix-1B (M39xSG)
Mix-M29 (PPxSBF)
Mix-M32 (EvilQueen)x(SBF)
Mix-23 (M39)x(Shish99)
Mix-M134 (M39xSG)x(SCDCxClem)

*Mix-M29 (PPxSBF)










Mix-M134 (M39xSG)x(SCDCxClem)









*


----------



## Smoke

In Flower Plant Seeded.... 
Mix-1B (M39xSG) cross with (EvilQueen)x(SBF)
Mix-M32 (EvilQueen)x(SBF) doing F1's 2 girls

*Mix-M32 (EvilQueen)x(SBF) seeds F1's
























*


----------



## Smoke

Tester from my seeds made in 2020

*Mix-M127 (M39XSGrape)x(PeyotePxSBFrost).... 
























*


----------



## Smoke

*Mix-M127 15&38days....*
*












38days....















*


----------



## Smoke

bigBMfan1 said:


> howdy
> you wanna post some to Aussie
> happy to pay etc just a pack of 5 or sumfn
> stupid question but i asked it anyway
> that first Bud Looks LIKe heaven to me
> haha
> almost impossible to get them safely to me from the states etc
> if you know a seed bank that will send to aussie then could you swing me a pm even



Hello BigBM Thanks....nice to see you
sorry I cant send any envelopes
if you saw all of my post I am blind (no see)
maybe one day I will see
and I will by abele to send envelopes
but for now sorry I don't see(blend) Aussiez

OYES the BM in your name is it for BigMac at McDonald's


----------



## Smoke

*Mix-M127 (M39XSGrape)x(PeyotePxSBFrost) 46days.... 



















*


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Question
If you are blind how the heck are you seeing all the funny pics we post?
Come on man , in my best Joe voice


----------



## Smoke

ROSTERMAN said:


> Question
> If you are blind how the heck are you seeing all the funny pics we post?
> Come on man , in my best Joe voice



My Brother you know very well that I do not see
I touch everything with my hands I have a very nice configuration at my computer desk
I always have my glasses which speak
and a watch which speaks also and of course
my computer talk
i can control my screen and it gives to me anything
and i touch my screen and i feel everything
with my hands and my mouth
its how i do to know if the pictures are funny
i like to go in the Butt pic of the day
and feel&smell all the Buttz

*BUT the worst its feed my plants i am blind....


























*
I can order any thing....
*





*


----------



## ROSTERMAN

​


----------



## Smoke

ROSTERMAN said:


> ​




You Know Rosty
sins the first post i made i did lay(not the truth)
....(I have a nice collection of seeds
and a collection of pictures)....LAYER for sure 

I have more some seeds of the original strains in my collection
and more so I lay sins my first post *now do you believe Me*




taking some pics of buds now....see you later Brother


----------



## Smoke

*Mix-M131 (M9xSGrape)x(LavenderxClem).... *


----------



## Smoke

*Mix-M134 (M39xSG)x(SCDCxClem).... 


















*


----------



## Smoke

*M134....*just showingoff


----------



## Smoke

*Mix-M134 (M39xSG)x(SCDCxClem)....*cutting soon


----------



## Smoke

*Mix-M53 (SCDCxBlueberry8)F1's.... *Seeded


----------



## Smoke

*Mix-M53 (SCDCxBlueberry8)F1's 25&31days....  *Seeded













*31days....  














*


----------



## Smoke

*Mix-M53 (SCDCxBlueberry8)F1's 35&38days.... *Seeded











*38days.... 














*


----------



## Smoke

*Mix-M53 (SCDCxBlueberry8)F1's 45&50days.... *Seeded














*50days.... 












*


----------



## guerilla1950

music and a 5 star film  rollem


----------



## Smoke

*Mix-M53 (SCDCxBlueberry8)F1's.... *Seeded










*Mix-M114 (M53=(SCDCxBB)x(M35=(M39x(SCDCxBB)....*




*Seeds Made In 2020 For My Collection....



*


----------



## Smoke

guerilla1950 said:


> music and a 5 star film  rollem



Hello Guerilla Thank You My Friend
nice to see you....for music oyes I dont look at the TV
all bad news so it Music fuullllTime 
and films ok....a fast film for you Bro  

*M120....*


----------



## Smoke

*M120....  
























*


----------



## bigBMfan1

Smoke said:


> *EvilQueen....
> View attachment 269881
> View attachment 269884
> View attachment 269885
> View attachment 269886
> View attachment 269883
> *


That's looks gorgeous
how the f### are we supposed to get nice seeds here in Aussie
i want some of that


----------



## bigBMfan1

Smoke said:


> *S116.... 10days
> View attachment 270057
> 
> View attachment 270059
> 
> View attachment 270056
> View attachment 270053
> View attachment 270055
> View attachment 270058
> *



Nice Bro
you certainly have a handle on it!


----------



## bigBMfan1

Smoke said:


> GrassHopper my great Partner
> Bro Give A Message To Angie if I get my old profile back
> I will post more CatPorny....take my words
> and Thanks her for helping
> 
> *The Trouble Maker(6) Soon....*
> View attachment 270177
> View attachment 270178
> View attachment 270179
> View attachment 270180
> View attachment 270182
> View attachment 270185
> View attachment 270184
> View attachment 270183


love Pus$$
we have 5


----------



## bigBMfan1

Smoke said:


> *Mix-M134-D (M39xSG)xSCDCxClem) cut at 75days....
> View attachment 270379
> View attachment 270377
> View attachment 270378
> View attachment 270380
> View attachment 270384
> 
> View attachment 270381
> 
> View attachment 270385
> View attachment 270386
> 
> View attachment 270382
> *


now they look nice


----------



## Smoke

bigBMfan1 said:


> That's looks gorgeous
> how the f### are we supposed to get nice seeds here in Aussie
> i want some of that



Hi BigBMac Thanks....F%%% maybe one day
I suppose you to look on google

I don't think my friend Madd
made orders seeds of the EvilQueen or StrawberryFrost
I have in my room a cross with the(EvilQueen x SBF) M32
taking some pics today.....posting later

*EvilQueen....*


----------



## Smoke

bigBMfan1 said:


> Nice Bro
> you certainly have a handle on it!



Thanks my Friend the Mix-S116 (RedVineKush F1)
the seeds are from the brother of Madd is name Smellboat
2 great friends I just speak with Smelly lately
and steel breeding I have in veg the Mix-S21&S22 
from Smelly(ChemDxRedVineKush)
and (Humboldt Purple)....growing nicely

*From SmellBoat....




Male RedVineKush....









*


----------



## bigBMfan1

yea roger that


Smoke said:


> Hi BigBMac Thanks....F%%% maybe one day
> I suppose you to look on google
> 
> I don't think my friend Madd
> made orders seeds of the EvilQueen or StrawberryFrost
> I have in my room a cross with the(EvilQueen x SBF) M32
> taking some pics today.....posting later
> 
> *EvilQueen....*
> View attachment 271216
> View attachment 271220
> 
> View attachment 271221
> 
> View attachment 271217


yea roger that bro
I am absolutely gobsmacked by the different ways you go about getting the frost to just drip off them


----------



## bigBMfan1

Smoke said:


> Hello Guerilla Thank You My Friend
> nice to see you....for music oyes I dont look at the TV
> all bad news so it Music fuullllTime
> and films ok....a fast film for you Bro
> 
> *M120....*
> View attachment 271178
> View attachment 271180
> 
> View attachment 271183
> 
> View attachment 271185
> View attachment 271182
> View attachment 271186
> View attachment 271187
> View attachment 271188
> View attachment 271189


byooooootiful ******* work


----------



## bigBMfan1

DONT STOP NOWi like this one 2


----------



## guerilla1950

sweet tune


----------



## Smoke

bigBMfan1 said:


> love Pus$$
> we have 5



OYES SIR....You Love Pu££y ok but I am not responsible 
for the Porn coming up....enjoy FanofPu$y
*i don't love p**sy at all....

LAFILL And The TroubleMakerz..... 































*


----------



## Smoke

*....TroubleMakers....  
































*


----------



## bigBMfan1

Smoke said:


> OYES SIR....You Love Pu££y ok but I am not responsible
> for the Porn coming up....enjoy FanofPu$y
> *i don't love p**sy at all....
> 
> LAFILL And The TroubleMakerz.....
> View attachment 271247
> View attachment 271248
> View attachment 271246
> 
> View attachment 271250
> View attachment 271252
> View attachment 271254
> View attachment 271256
> View attachment 271258
> View attachment 271261
> View attachment 271262
> *


gorgeous bro


----------



## Smoke

*....TM.com.... 































*


----------



## Smoke

bigBMfan1 said:


> gorgeous bro



Yes Very Sweet....BUT you know very well Soon
it will by H3ll with the 6xTMakers....look what i think is h3ll

*H3ll Soon....
































*


----------



## Smoke

guerilla1950 said:


> sweet tune



Ok My Friend....A Tune


----------



## Smoke

Update on the girls in my room
first time I see a clone of the Mix-M32

*Mix-M32 (EvileQueenxStrawberryFrost)....  

































*


----------



## Smoke

Update clone M29

*Mix-M29 (PeyotePurplexStrawberryFrost).... 










*









*













*


----------



## bigBMfan1

Very Impressive bro
can i ask you, what do you think of Molasses on canabis
im using cal/mag/nit,pk 13/14,seasol(aussie product lol) 3rd week of flower
appologies for stepping in with a question 
im only under standard Mars hydro 600 watt,Coir, and everything else is standard
and how far should my light be from canopy,i lollypopped for the first time and the LAST,too much waisted room
Ossie


----------



## ROSTERMAN




----------



## Smoke

Very Cool First Time I see the video Thanks Brother....
here all love ketchups(Heinz) and Beanzzz


----------



## Smoke

bigBMfan1 said:


> Very Impressive bro
> can i ask you, what do you think of Molasses on canabis
> im using cal/mag/nit,pk 13/14,seasol(aussie product lol) 3rd week of flower
> appologies for stepping in with a question
> im only under standard Mars hydro 600 watt,Coir, and everything else is standard
> and how far should my light be from canopy,i lollypopped for the first time and the LAST,too much waisted room
> Ossie



Hello BigFan Thanks....I never use molasses in my mix of water
and I don't add anything to the Pro-Mix BX
i keep PPM at 1000+ for the mix of water(6.2 PH)
not to much ppm
I like to see yellow leaves at the end of flowering
Good for the plants
maybe i will do a test with the molasse with 2 plants
give me your mix of molasse in your mix of water 

for my light 400whps at maybe 15in from the top of my plants
some a bit more....if hot in your room go more like 25in
I never use the mars hydro 600w....
check with your hand if hot close of the top of the plants

*Mix-1B (M39xSourGrape)....*Update clone
*


























*


----------



## bigBMfan1

Smoke said:


> Hello BigFan Thanks....I never use molasses in my mix of water
> and I don't add anything to the Pro-Mix BX
> i keep PPM at 1000+ for the mix of water(6.2 PH)
> not to much ppm
> I like to see yellow leaves at the end of flowering
> Good for the plants
> maybe i will do a test with the molasse with 2 plants
> give me your mix of molasse in your mix of water
> 
> for my light 400whps at maybe 15in from the top of my plants
> some a bit more....if hot in your room go more like 25in
> I never use the mars hydro 600w....
> check with your hand if hot close of the top of the plants
> 
> *Mix-1B (M39xSourGrape)....*Update clone
> *View attachment 271447
> View attachment 271441
> View attachment 271442
> View attachment 271452
> 
> View attachment 271454
> View attachment 271453
> 
> View attachment 271459
> 
> View attachment 271450
> *


thankyou for that bro
much appreciated
yea mollassis , i use around 40 mls to a 20 ltr tub,fair bit of sugar?
i have my tub bubbling 24/7
and also this round my ph has been staying stable at 5.9 for 3 days before it may go up to 6.2 overnight?
is that the bubbler helping hold the ph or am i way off track
cheers


----------



## Smoke

bigBMfan1 said:


> thankyou for that bro
> much appreciated
> yea mollassis , i use around 40 mls to a 20 ltr tub,fair bit of sugar?
> i have my tub bubbling 24/7
> and also this round my ph has been staying stable at 5.9 for 3 days before it may go up to 6.2 overnight?
> is that the bubbler helping hold the ph or am i way off track
> cheers



You are Welcome my Friend
ok you use any mollasse (Gradma)
do you think it change the tast of the weeds 
or just help to grow
I saw often ppls using molasse but never check those test
i will do a test next round

for your tub bubbling....if you can keep the PH at the same
for 3days SURE it helping to keep the PH at the same level
for my I check every day by for feeding 
it change after 8hours
I use white vinegar to adjust the PH at 6.2 
for soil(Pro-Mix BX)

I did use one time some bubbles in my feeding and look....


----------



## Smoke

Update and the last pictures of her

*Mix-M134 (M39xSourGrape)x(SCDCxClem)....  


























*


----------



## Mallard Duck

I made it past the guards at the front door Smokey! Nice thread bud... good to be here.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Mallard Duck said:


> I made it past the guards at the front door Smokey! Nice thread bud... good to be here.


The Gate Keepers are Hungry
Welcome Duck



​


----------



## Mallard Duck

Good thing I had some _Smokey_ bacon in my back pocket to distract them!


----------



## Smoke

Mallard Duck said:


> I made it past the guards at the front door Smokey! Nice thread bud... good to be here.



Hi Duck Thanks Welcome....great you past the guards 
and you did not have any problem at the border

*Welcome Duck....  *


----------



## Smoke

ROSTERMAN said:


> The Gate Keepers are Hungry
> Welcome Duck
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Duck a great layer Rosty 4 sure
look closely and it not real dogs(electric)
the cat it real&scar
I saw Rosty dancing moves look

*Young Rosty....  




Old Rosty's....













*


----------



## Smoke

Mallard Duck said:


> Good thing I had some _Smokey_ bacon in my back pocket to distract them!



Brother a good thing I have some bacons($$) to give
to Putembk BUT did not accept my $$
just need some pics from me for you to pass the guards
so now i have to pay back....pics from today

*Mix-M134 The BlackBitch.... *


----------



## Smoke

*Male LavenderxClementine No2....


































*


----------



## pute

Looking good Smoke, you need to take a few more pictures though.....bwahaha


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah this guy never post pics.


----------



## Mallard Duck

We demand more kitty pictures Smokey!


----------



## Smoke

....


putembk said:


> Looking good Smoke, you need to take a few more pictures though.....bwahaha



My Old Friend Putemup Thanks....no problem I have a few more
in a Secret place in my computer and I will start to show
some plants in veg now in my room 
and I have a small list of mix to add to my collection 
and my batteries in my camera are full charge
and I have 2 spear camera....no problem for pictures
and my fingers are ready to click....

*LavenderxClementine....






























*


----------



## Smoke

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah this guy never post pics.



Hello GirlHopper....I saw some of your girls in butt of the day
and you are a real girlhopper....I hope you use rubbers(safety)

*LavenderxClementine 10to18days....

































*


----------



## Smoke

Mallard Duck said:


> We demand more kitty pictures Smokey!




I didn't know you were wearing glasses Duck
and it's very thick it must be $$$$ glasses like that

and I told you that they are liars look
Putembk....(need to take more pictures)
WeedHopper....(this guy never post pics)

Sure Brother I will post The TroubleMakers
it is h3ll at my desk 6 Jr's....not babies any more
and mom she eats like a pig....asking food all day
the 2 black cats are hitting can food sins a week
and the others steel on mom but all drink water
all go in the litter box....and now sins 2 day it free for all
in my house but all are at my desk playing with my feet's

*LavenderxClementine 25to31days....



















50days....







*


----------



## Smoke

*Some Cat Porn....*


----------



## Smoke

*Cats






*


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Smoke said:


> *Some Cat Porn....*
> View attachment 271690
> View attachment 271692
> View attachment 271693
> View attachment 271696
> View attachment 271695
> View attachment 271698
> 
> View attachment 271697
> View attachment 271700



You keeping all of the ***** cats for your own?


----------



## Mallard Duck

The little Black and White kitten should be named Leeroy Brown.... He has that "don't **** with me" look in his eye and little razor claws to back it up.


----------



## Smoke

ROSTERMAN said:


> You keeping all of the ***** cats for your own?



Yes if I can
but I cant keep all of the TM.com
thinking of keeping 2 cats with mom
and one of my aunt will keep 2 cats
i will have 2 cats to give but not now maybe in 3to4weeks
and after all go to the vet the get chop chop
mom first kids later

*Porn TM.com.... 








*


----------



## Smoke

Mallard Duck said:


> The little Black and White kitten should be named Leeroy Brown.... He has that "don't **** with me" look in his eye and little razor claws to back it up.




Yes great name Leeroy or Tuxedo....i really like him or her
did not check for boy&girl but soon by for selecting
and i am waiting for Rosty to give my a video on
(checking cats for boy&girl)....not sure where to look

*Some Cats Are Weird....*


----------



## ROSTERMAN




----------



## Smoke

Thanks Roster....back to girl&boy in my veg room now
the fist girl in my testers of the Mix-M53

*Mix-M53 (SCDCxBlueberry8) F1's....*
*

























*


----------



## Smoke

Second girl in my veg room....the fist pic not sure a girl or boy

*Mix-S22 (ChemDxRedVineKush).... 






























*


----------



## Smoke

Third girl in my veg room

*Mix-S21 (PurpleHumboldt).... 























*


----------



## pute

Smoke, get a fargin job.  You need something to do with your hands besides jerking off a camera.


----------



## pute

I used to take pictures of every fish I caught....after about 1,000 Mrs Pute told me they all looked alike.....actually they die.....I quit.  Mostly....


----------



## Smoke

putembk said:


> Smoke, get a fargin job.  You need something to do with your hands besides jerking off a camera.



With 6 trouble makers i don't have any time to jerk the camera

*Mix-37 (FireStarterxLAConfidential)....*a girl


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Potato beatle


----------



## Smoke

....


----------



## Smoke

I see the river from my desk....by side the light

*Not Time To Grow Outdoor Today....Snowing




*


----------



## Smoke

With the help of Inspector SniffAll

*Mix-M55 (FireStarter)x(SCDCxBlueberry).... *


----------



## Smoke

*Clone Mix-1B (M39xSourGrape)....*Seeded with Mix-M32


----------



## Smoke

*Mix-M29 (PeyotePurplexStrawberryFrost)....  *clone
*





























*


----------



## Mallard Duck




----------



## Smoke




----------



## Smoke

*Mix-17 (Chocolope)x(Chockberry).... *good to smoke


----------



## Smoke

*PurpleUrklexBlueberry-1....

























*


----------



## Smoke

*SCDCxBlueberry-1....* great to smoke
*




















*


----------



## Smoke

*Male Mix-M35 (M39x(SCDCxBlueberry).... *


----------



## Smoke

The girl I use in the Mix-M111 (M35 F1's)
I will grow some f1's outdoor
and doing my clones today to grow outdoor in June

*Mix-M35 (M39x(SCDCxBB).... 

















*


----------



## Smoke

*NL5XBlueberry....  


















*


----------



## Smoke

*Mix-M6 (PPxSBF)....



*


----------



## Smoke

*SCDCxBlueberry....












*


----------



## Smoke

*Mix-37 (FireStarterxLACon)....












*


----------



## Smoke

....


----------



## Smoke

....


----------



## Mallard Duck

Are those outdoor pics from last year Smokey?


----------



## Smoke

Mallard Duck said:


> Are those outdoor pics from last year Smokey?


Hi Duck know I did not grow outdoor last year
I just did some clones for my outdoor grow
Mix-1A&B (M39xSourGrap)
Mix-37 (FireStarterxLACon)
Mix-M29 (PeyotePxSBFrost)
Mix-M53 (SCDCxBlueberry) F1

*Old Patch....  *great to see you Bro
*


















*


----------



## Smoke

*....*


----------



## WeedHopper

Those Photo plants are to big. You need to take them down.
Ill help take them down as soon as they are ready for harvest.


----------



## Smoke

WeedHopper said:


> Those Photo plants are to big. You need to take them down.
> Ill help take them down as soon as they are ready for harvest.



Weedy you are sure you want to spend a week in the woods
with just a sleeping bag and a fishing rod know food 
to heavy food for the 50km walk all beautiful trails except 
20km of dirty swamp
and the worst it coming back with the BUDS

*My Girl Ready To Go....



*


----------



## WeedHopper

No i am not spending a weekend in the woods with you ya sick bastard.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

WeedHopper said:


> No i am not spending a weekend in the woods with you ya sick bastard.


I see it now


----------



## pute

Every time I see Ned Beaddy I think of that.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

putembk said:


> Every time I see Ned Beaddy I think of that.


People who know me would never sleep in the woods with me , 
Let alone Naked


----------



## Hippie420

ROSTERMAN said:


> People who know me would never sleep in the woods with me ,
> Let alone Naked


Not until that rash clears up, anyhoo.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Hippie420 said:


> Not until that rash clears up, anyhoo.


Seeing that I caught that Rash from you, how did you clear yours up anyway?
Did that cream GW gift ya do it? I beat Smoke knows a way.
LOL


----------



## pute

ROSTERMAN said:


> People who know me would never sleep in the woods with me ,
> Let alone Naked


Roster, sometimes you REALLY scare me.


----------



## Smoke

WeedHopper said:


> No i am not spending a weekend in the woods with you ya sick bastard.



Not just me my girlfriend and a few bears plus I don't know
wolf and coyote sometimes 
BIG F..king 1 inch fly's (deer fly) its the worst in the woods
not bear and wolf

*Caliss De Mouche A Chevreuil.... 









*


----------



## Smoke

putembk said:


> Every time I see You Buddy I think of that.



YesSir Me Too....


----------



## Smoke

ROSTERMAN said:


> People who know me would never sleep in the woods with me ,
> Let alone Naked



I don't really know you but from wat I see
never alone with you in the woods

*Rosty Naked....



*


----------



## Smoke

Hippie420 said:


> Not until that rash clears up, anyhoo.



NEVER in the woods with Rosty
a RASH somewhere I did not know
Thanks Hippie for the info


----------



## Smoke

ROSTERMAN said:


> Seeing that I caught that Rash from you, how did you clear yours up anyway?
> Did that cream GW gift ya do it? I beat Smoke knows a way.
> LOL



Yes I have the solution for all....just water and soap every day
*not every 2 weeks....*


----------



## Smoke

putembk said:


> Roster, sometimes you REALLY scare me.



*Yep Me Too....*


----------



## ROSTERMAN

See Smoke has a Good Humor Sense


----------



## Smoke

But I am not scar in the woods I go anytime with
any of you and you will by very safe with me in the woods
remember I am guide of fishing&hunting in the REAL woods
some times 300 kilometer from the first very small town

*Not Scar Of The Army....*


----------



## Smoke

ROSTERMAN said:


> See Smoke has a Good Humor Sense



Yes Brother stone and having fun
I hope you are find with everything and
not scar to come in the woods with me


----------



## ROSTERMAN

To H e l l and back Brother


----------



## Smoke

ROSTERMAN said:


> To H e l l and back Brother



Perfect that's the goal of the joke




Now I will get back to serious pictures of weeds or


----------



## Smoke

*Or Not.... its Friday



*


----------



## Mallard Duck

Smoke said:


> Now I will get back to serious pictures of weeds or


----------



## Mallard Duck




----------



## Smoke

Mallard Duck said:


>




Starting to know me Brother Duck
do you believe me if my next post will by her
from close and she's drinking just water

*Her....  *shouting her now


----------



## Smoke

*Mix-M29A (PeyotePxSBFrost).... *clone


----------



## Mallard Duck

Looking frosty Smokey!


----------



## Smoke

Kink You Duck....update on a sexy girl in veg

*Mix-M53 (SCDCxBlueberry8) F1's.... 












*


----------



## WeedHopper

How the hell do you take these kinda pictures if your blind.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

WeedHopper said:


> How the **** do you take these kinda pictures if your blind.


Smell-A-Ramic Brail-1 Camera, Smells and shoots what ever it is set for. ie: buds , and body odors mostly.


----------



## Smoke

WeedHopper said:


> How the **** do you take these kinda pictures if your blind.



Very easy for me....my girlfriend'sss take all the pictures  
I just smoke test all the plants....and I give the ok to post or not
the problem its smoking leaves its not good at all BrodrHopper


----------



## WeedHopper

Okay. Let me talk to your girlfriend then.
Just kidden bro.


----------



## Smoke

ROSTERMAN said:


> Smell-A-Ramic Brail-1 Camera, Smells and shoots what ever it is set for. ie: buds , and body odors mostly.
> View attachment 272582



Roster I have the same camera but it is in my drawer
the Problem on the automatic position the camera opens the zipper of your jeans
don't forget I am blind every woman I met on the street
my zipper did open and all the plants too everywhere
Zippe and DZippe all day....woes great for dating girls
you see wat you get....

*I am the one with the red cap....zippe&Dzippe Bro



*


----------



## Smoke

WeedHopper said:


> Okay. Let me talk to your girlfriend then.
> Just kidden bro.


 
Sorry Weedy she cant
she doesn't speak deaf and mute and no fingers 
to type on the keyboard she clicks the camera 
with her tongue but she can read shot your message Bro


----------



## Smoke

OYES wat do you think of the sexy girl in my room

*The Cat Its a Boy....  *grown with T5 55w
*


*


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Is that a MAGA hat? LOL


----------



## Mallard Duck

@ROSTERMAN No, no Smokey is too fashionable for that...


----------



## Smoke

ROSTERMAN said:


> Is that a MAGA hat? LOL



Know a RED SOX hat....


----------



## Smoke

Mallard Duck said:


> @ROSTERMAN No, no Smokey is too fashionable for that...




Fake news again Duck....I'm a big fat cat blind....


----------



## Smoke

OYES wat do you think of the color of the plant 
growing up in my room with 2xT5 55w=110w

*Mix-M55 (FireStarter)x(SCDCxBB)....













*


----------



## Smoke

*Mix-M134 (M39xSG)x(SCDCxClem) 28days....*clone


*



















*


----------



## Smoke

*Mix-M29 (PPxSBF)....  *cutting her soon


----------



## Smoke

*V3....* looking at one mix with the V3


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Smoke 
A Good avatar (picture For U)


----------



## Smoke

Thanks @ROSTERMAN nice
but I like colors maybe if I can add 2 one over the other
can make a great one....I will keep it tks
and you keep my pics outdood 2021


----------



## pute

Sweet.


----------



## Smoke

pute said:


> Sweet.


Thanks....outdoor


----------



## Smoke

outdoor a gift


----------



## Bugus_Monkey

Very nice.


----------



## Smoke

Thanks....


----------



## WeedHopper

Smoke where did you disappear too? Join the Bud Of The Month contest but remember,, no getting pissed if you lose. It's just a game to have some fun and show your girls.


----------



## bigsur51

some of those flowers look like the old P98 bubba kush


----------



## ROSTERMAN

bigsur51 said:


> some of those flowers look like the old P98 bubba kush


Or need less Cal/Mag


----------



## bigsur51

ROSTERMAN said:


> Or need less Cal/Mag




oh those flowers look like they have had plenty of cal mag , let us ask Smoke what nutes he used


----------



## pute

Good to have you back in the saddle Smoke.


----------



## Patwi

or is it bareback


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Come on Side Saddle ............Really


----------



## Patwi

jus kiddin' from tejas


----------



## Smoke

WeedHopper said:


> Smoke where did you disappear too? Join the Bud Of The Month contest but remember,, no getting pissed if you lose. It's just a game to have some fun and show your girls.



In the woods Hopper....
I don't remember join the bud of the month
are you sure it me I never post in a bud contest never
loser me O yes I'm....just lost one more profile
I'm a expert in losing profile a Pro expert the best in the world

I did not live the forum by case of you and the forum
it some thing to do with MDuck if you remember him
my (friend, bro) is not my friend anymore you can by sure
EVERYWERE I go is there....

if I get to much pisstoff just ban me for 2or3 days
after I will by fine....I did grow some nice plants OUTDOOR
I did test 9 strains but i will saw just 2 don't need to lose
a profile 
indoor I have some SCDCxBlueberry F1's
seeded 5 nice plants but i will say 2 plants with seeds
in my room of 4x4 I can show you the male some girls
more males but I lost all my pictures
so I cant finish I lost my camera and I have no $$$$ to get one

and you wat is going on your Job


----------



## Smoke

bigsur51 said:


> some of those flowers look like the old P98 bubba kush



Hi Bigsur do you have a pic of the old bubba
not a old pic of you the plant bubba
by case I don't have any pic to post....post one please


----------



## Smoke

ROSTERMAN said:


> Or need less Cal/Mag



Hi ROSTER you change your avatar one more time

Can you update me on (cal and mag) I really don't 
remember at all.... lately i don't use much nuts minimum
I don't need nice plants I lost my camera


----------



## Smoke

bigsur51 said:


> oh those flowers look like they have had plenty of cal mag , let us ask Smoke what nutes he used



You are very lucky....a pic of the nuts I use lately
but don't laugh it not SensiBloom at $80
I use pro-mix nuts at $8
I can hit more now








I did test some new pro-mix with nuts in the soil
Great in flower to strong for plant in veg


----------



## Smoke

pute said:


> Good to have you back in the saddle Smoke.



Hi Pute you change your name one more time
I think changing mine for ProLoserofprofile
or Inneedofacamera
and you look younger I'm right
and I'm kidding I did not loose my camera


----------



## Smoke

patwi said:


> or is it bareback


Hi Patwi nop I'm Weedback


----------



## ROSTERMAN




----------



## Smoke

ROSTERMAN said:


>


Yes you are right @ROSTERMAN SMOKE is back
but I don't find my CAMERA sorry no pics to post
sorry I have one


----------



## bigsur51

Smoke said:


> Yes you are right @ROSTERMAN SMOKE is back
> but I don't find my CAMERA sorry no pics to post
> sorry I have one
> View attachment 281231





nice bud....what flavor is it?


here is a skunk bud , not as pretty as yours , what camera do you use?


----------



## Smoke

bigsur51 said:


> nice bud....what flavor is it?
> 
> 
> here is a skunk bud , not as pretty as yours , what camera do you use?
> 
> 
> View attachment 281258



Hi @bigsur51 I think she tast like old hashish not really weeds

and I lost my camera so I don't remember the name
I think the model it (Greatshot) from (Smokehand)




I did post my camera somewhere in my thread
but the question is....WERE
just find the post BUT it will cost you $10 to know
or look all my post....and click on (like) you will see
my camera VERY big one $$$$$,00 not cheap





__





						Made In Canada
					

The Father of the testers you just saw  Male Mix-M33 No1....🤓




					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Someone found Smokes Camera


----------



## Smoke

ROSTERMAN said:


> Someone found Smokes Camera
> View attachment 281332



Right on it mine @ROSTERMAN but were is the flash
are you using the flash to grow weeds
it's a great camera and easy to adjust
(close and not close) 2 setting
and me I have 2 style to take pics

*One is the serious style*




*second style the selfies*


----------



## Smoke

Just finish a game of free seeds on Email's
with my friend
and I am the WINNER but Cheater so in the box



*YES GO SMOKE
the game it very easy....*it to count the seeds in the bag
the closest to the total of the seeds in the bag WIN
BUT DON'T GO OVER the total number you are OUT of the
game....i hope adulte man like you all can play a very easy game






after all give the first number
I WILL KICK OUT THE players OVER 
so count or don't count and gest but give my a number
the total number is on the back of the bag....OKI boy's or man's


----------



## Smoke

Count or don't count but give a first number closest to the total win (*nothing*)
*BUT DON'T GO OVER



*


----------



## Bugus_Monkey

250


----------



## ROSTERMAN

What is the prize for the winner buddy?
You are aware that we can not do any seed trading or give away them either .
Just looking out for you.


----------



## pute




----------



## bigsur51

144,000


----------



## ROSTERMAN

More than 1


----------



## Smoke

Bugus_Monkey said:


> 250


@Bugus_Monkey =250
very not close but maybe a great shot
if you see this don't trust me in a game


----------



## Smoke

ROSTERMAN said:


> What is the prize for the winner buddy?
> You are aware that we can not do any seed trading or give away them either .
> Just looking out for you.


@ROSTERMAN
PENALITY for (not reading)
I say....to the winner the prize is *noting
go in the BOX out of the ice*.....smoke one and come back with a number


----------



## Smoke

pute said:


>



@pute =000
Intelligent player just looking for now


----------



## Smoke

@bigsur51 =144,000 
great shot but to high 4sure
it not duck hunting the game...to high over the net


----------



## Smoke

ROSTERMAN said:


> More than 1


@ROSTERMAN =1
CAN by a great shot if all are over 
but not one players are over


----------



## Smoke

@Bugus_Monkey =250
@pute =000
@bigsur51 =144,000
@ROSTERMAN =1

I have a winner but it not finish

*KICKOUT....*first player
@bigsur51 =144,000

*In the Game*
@pute =000-000
@ROSTERMAN =1-000
@Bugus_Monkey =250-000 the winner for now

*second round of numbers for the players on the ice




*


----------



## pute

Fun game, just keep the prize behind the curtain.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

pute said:


> Fun game, just keep the prize behind the curtain.


The Zonk prize JHa


----------



## WeedHopper

Fking Stoners.


----------



## pute

I just heard first prize is a copy of the home game and a pat on the a s s.


----------



## Smoke

N


pute said:


> I just heard first prize is a copy of the home game and a pat on the a s s.


Nop it not the prize Pute not a copy A real Tattoo of 5 seeds
on the winner a.. but A very nice girl will do the tatt's
and I know she like wipes and black leather
and she have A ball with a strap on the ball
she did ask me to put the ball in my mouth
BUT I said NO thanks someone by for my have the ball
in is mouth SO GIRL don't put the ball in my mouth
JUST do the tattoo I need for the winner of the game

I SEE A WINNER now The End of the game and I see
some VERY bad players BUT a winner

@Bugus_Monkey =250-000
ME in the game if I think 250 is very close of the total
I SHOT 251 just to by closer and I get the win
but not one of your man (adult) did not get the game
it a test to see if ADULT and intelligent did not get the game not ONE give a secound number WOW not great players for the team MP.....very sad for your team will NEVER by in a pro game.....ALL kick your a... in the first round
take my word  GAME FACE....384 seeds in the bag




THE WINNER meet my on the corner of the street
and my friend and tattoo b,i,t,c,h will tatt'S 5 seeds
on your ass @Bugus_Monkey


----------



## Smoke

pute said:


> Fun game, just keep the prize behind the curtain.


I don't have any in my camper(curtain) so I can't
go behind the curtain
and I'm a very trusted man in all the games
And if I play it ALL on the TABLE not under

....


----------



## Smoke

ROSTERMAN said:


> The Zonk prize JHa
> View attachment 281467


Great Shot =JHa
but I never saw the number by for please
in a speech in front of all the players
of 5000 words your speech and in French
AFTER I will add your number in the game

if I look at you in the net I see A very dangerous player
with red gloves BUT you are not in front of the net
very easy to sore IN 5mi YOU are finish with ME on the ice


----------



## Smoke

WeedHopper said:


> Fking Stoners.


PENALITY 100% for (to stone in a game)
and not giving one number PLUS late at the game
PENALITY for (late to a game)

REALY 2 penalty and you never play....in the BOX for 2 games
I'm the boss of the ice remember


----------



## Smoke

I can start a game any time but one player
did play so his sure to win next game
and after 5 tattoo's on you a..
you will not play one more game take my word


----------



## ROSTERMAN

99 seeds in a tootsie roll


----------



## WeedHopper

You guys on fking Mushrooms or what?


----------



## pute

Thinking you have to be on shroms to play.  I think I am winning.


----------



## ROSTERMAN




----------



## Smoke

I really Think it @ROSTERMAN the winner for now
with 99 plus is speaking to my in the net
and is A fking great player on the ice THE No31
FROM CANADA hahaha


----------



## Smoke

WeedHopper said:


> You guys on fking Mushrooms or what?


Not sure if it mushroom but something 4sure
like maybe to much of playing in the penalty BOX
=not playing so will never by in the pro's like me end ROSTYMAN game face


----------



## bigsur51

who wore No 31 , Hull?


this girls dad was a pretty good hockey player


----------



## Smoke

bigsur51 said:


> who wore No 31 , Hull?
> 
> 
> this girls dad was a pretty good hockey player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 281536


@bigsur51 are you sure it hockey her dad is playing
more like golf and it not a sport like MY games
and I think is dad is a dart player and all don't need any equipment to play for all the players of darts game
take my word


----------



## bigsur51

Smoke said:


> @bigsur51 are you sure it hockey her dad is playing
> more like golf and it not a sport like MY games
> and I think is dad is a dart player and all don't need any equipment to play for all the players of darts game
> take my word




dude , a picture is worth how much in today’s inflationary economy?











recognize him now?.......


----------



## Smoke

NOW TABARNAK
someone like to play YES or NOP
I HAVE THE PICTURES READY TO POST
COUNT THE SEEDS AND GIVE A FKING Number
ALL ON MARIJUANA PASSION CAN PLAY
NO FKING PRIZE in the game BUT maybe ONE  

START in 30mi the first real game of (No Free Seeds)
I NEED real players not just funny Man real TOFF players
with a nice girlfriend to keep me HOT in the BOX(Penality box)
I'm 99% of the time in the box for Cheating I will keep your girlfriends HOT take my word START IN 30mi GET READY


----------



## Smoke

bigsur51 said:


> dude , a picture is worth how much in today’s inflationary economy?
> 
> 
> View attachment 281538
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> recognize him now?.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 281539


Oupss Not A dart player I'm sure at 100% now thanks Man


----------



## Smoke

Give your First Number and in 4h will by the KICKOUT
and after the second round of numbers....it 11.30am here
and for the first game I will by easy on the bag of seeds
it 2 bags you have to count 




4h to give your first number Thanks All the players 11.30am


----------



## Smoke

I shout =447  my racing No

@Smoke =447-000

I select the No447 in racing by case the best at the time
I start to race woes No47 Mr Robinson a good driver
I did take 447....4x47....
I'm the best in Canada in my good years 




Like you can see it in the old days....Black&White Pic


----------



## Smoke

*Game News....*All players can smoke one with me in the Box

*RedVineKush.... * really smocking one now





@Smoke =447-000 (not over 4sure)  .....................1.00pm


----------



## Smoke

After the one I just smoke
I see some very scar players not SHOUTING 
scar to go OVER the number or WAT


----------



## Smoke

*Game News....*7 players in the Game and one Cheater
Mr @Smoke (out of the game for (Cheating) giving a number)
and all know smoke have the total of seeds in the bag
....oupss 2 bags

real pro's are very close of the number(50seeds)
maybe OUT TOO(OVER)





....2.00pm
@Smoke =447-000(Cheater)out
=578=000
=586=000
=785=000
=666-000
=001-000
=531-000


----------



## Smoke

The KickOut is finish second round start now 2h for your secound number
*Players OUT*
=785=000
=666-000

*Players IN*
=578=000
=586=000
=001-000
=531-000

All losers here on MP or WAT 
or maybe SCAR to by in a pro game


----------



## ROSTERMAN

I want what you are smoking Smoke


----------



## Smoke

Penalty for (to much time in the box)
and to stone to play OUT of the game
thanks for playing Sir


----------



## Smoke

finish first round and all the second numbers from Pro,s
are lock in.....I have to help players here really scar to shout lolllllll

One bag 278 it will help you on MP.....not more i can do




*Players IN*
Mr1=578=587 (Mr1 dont like Mr4 any more)
Mr2=586=588(Mr2 dont like Mr1 any more)
Mr3=001-000 it will by the winner
if I have a number from him by for the end or
Mr4=531-589 THE WINNER(like Mr1andMr2 to fast to play)

ALL pro players not kids the end in 1 hour


----------



## ROSTERMAN




----------



## Smoke

Hey Rosty you don't have your girlfriend with you in the box
NOW here the game it finish I have a real game to finish

FROM ALL THE PLAYERS IN THE GAME THANKS 
PLAYERS ON THE TEAM (MP)
*FROM ME.... *




*FROM PRO'S....




See you all next game Team (MP)....*


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Who Won?


----------



## WeedHopper

I wish i knew what the fk you guys are talking about.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

WeedHopper said:


> I wish i knew what the fk you guys are talking about.






How Many Beans do you see?


----------



## Smoke

The winner is NOT you I,m sure @ROSTERMAN

*Players IN*
Mr1=578=587 (Mr1 dont like Mr4 any more)
Mr2=586=588(Mr2 dont like Mr1 any more)
Mr3=001-000 it will by the winner
if I have a number from him by for the end or
Mr4=531-589 THE WINNER(like Mr1andMr2 to fast to play)

ALL pro players not kids the end in 1 hour

*the total in the 2 bags
=654

and Mr 3 did not give is last number
SO the winner is Mr 4 with =589

and Mr 3 GOT a real Penality for 
(not giving is second number for a WIN)
WOW not in my games Mr 3 is going in the class Ss (school)
now Mr3 will go in the box for 2 games
AND Mr 4 the winner is very happy BUT Mr 2
DON'T like him any more 588 and Mr 4 shout 589 lollll
will by a great game next one
A Toff one so cool for me lollll*


----------



## Smoke

WeedHopper said:


> I wish i knew what the fk you guys are talking about.


First Mr @WeedHopper 
you have to read all the post on the game
I know my English is like a hot-dog
relish,mutard,oignon,kekchup,choux AllDress
....please with a coke

But you know I real think you mist some class in school
A very easy game and you don't get it....
I don't believe my eyes are you scar of players on the ice or wat




Just thinking of playing a game with Smoke....WeedyH


----------



## ROSTERMAN

And just like that the contest was Over


----------



## Smoke

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 281594
> 
> How Many Beans do you see?


easy game you said seeds I see
so if i stop the image I will count all the seeds I SEE
so you will have to count to by sure of the number
I think I can score one .....and you will never know the seeds
you see YES SEE in the pic

*READY TO PLAY ALL SEEDS YOU SEE
not seeds in the pot...30mi to give a number AND YOU @ROSTERMAN count the seeds you SEE in the pic...TO BY SURE OF THE Number*


----------



## Smoke

*My first number....I see =147-000

A REAL PRO I ready to give my second number
But 15 more minutes
NOW I ready for my second number....I,m the best
so count to by sure i,m sure i will by closer of you on the count*


----------



## Smoke

Yes you are


ROSTERMAN said:


> And just like that the contest was Over


 Yes you are right but it will go on for years
with great players....all are in the Ss class here on MP
Ss=(school)


----------



## Smoke

*My first number....I see =147-000 (The Winner)

A REAL PRO I ready to give my second number
But 15 more minutes
NOW I ready for my second number....I,m the best
so count to by sure i,m sure i will by closer of you on the count

KickOut 30mi pass
I'M 100% at 147 I,m not over and I dont have to give my second number and I win.....thanks MP for playing and a very easy win for Me...the best at the game Smoke



Thanks Man*


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Grats You won a Hat


----------



## Smoke

ROSTERMAN said:


> Grats You won a Hat
> View attachment 281606


Yes your right but if I change *one* word
on my cap and i will very happy to but it on my head
very easy for me to change a word
do you like to see @ROSTERMAN I,m a pro remember
I think all remember here on MP


----------



## Smoke

ROSTERMAN said:


> Grats You won a Hat
> View attachment 281606


And YOU did win NOTING in the game...so loser at 100%


----------



## WeedHopper

No i dont get it because i cant understanding your postings. No big deal. Yall have fun.


----------



## ROSTERMAN




----------



## Smoke

WeedHopper said:


> No i dont get it because i cant understanding your postings. No big deal. Yall have fun.


nout aploroblem sir jiustr dokn't looijku

see you next game sir


----------



## Smoke

*Game News....*in the next game the winner
will win 5 haft seeds so 2.5 seeds but cut in haft 
to by sure all are not good but the seeds are from a nice girl

*The SCDCxBB8 F1's....








IN 30mi the GAME start*


----------



## Smoke

15mi by for the start of the game will by a very
fast game not much seeds to count 

ALL time to SMOKE one not in 15mi


----------



## Smoke

Count the seeds and give your first number
VERY FAST GAME




all pro's have finish GAME OVER for you 
the winner Mr3 HIS a very fast SHOTER
Mr3 =014-000 THE WINNER one player did play tonight
thanks all players here on (MP)


----------



## WeedHopper

14. 
I win.
Now send me the God Damn seeds.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

3 I see 3 seeds


----------



## WeedHopper

Blind fker put your glasses on.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

WeedHopper said:


> 14.
> I win.
> Now send me the God Damn seeds.


The Canadian says to hopper


----------



## WeedHopper

Regular Mail will be fine.


----------



## boo

I dunno what's going on here said the old man...let's try english...


----------



## ROSTERMAN




----------



## bigsur51

just listen to the words and it will all clear up


----------



## ROSTERMAN




----------



## bigsur51

papa u mou mao
papa u mao

smoke is the word!


----------



## ROSTERMAN

bigsur51 said:


> papa u mou mao
> papa u mao
> 
> smoke is the word!


----------



## Smoke

WeedHopper said:


> 14.
> I win.
> Now send me the God Damn seeds.



@WeedHopper NOW you get the game but to late
if you did shoot 14 the first in all the players
YOU ARE THE WINNER
but 2 days later my friend the game it finish

ok but if you look closely the winner get 5 haft seeds
so 2.5 seeds cut in haft....are you a great grower it's hard
to start haft of a seed....take my word


----------



## Smoke

ROSTERMAN said:


> 3 I see 3 seeds



humm you really need glasses @ROSTERMAN =3




Rosty next time shout higher or get better glasses


----------



## Smoke

boo said:


> I dunno what's going on here said the old man...let's try english...



Hi @boo great to see&meet you
Attention Attention all players
A NEW PLAYER IN THE GAME BOO the old and fast shouter
ready for anything coming his way....sorry I'm French if you don't under send me sorry.....but I think you can by better of all the players I saw here on MP GO BOO


----------



## Smoke

N


bigsur51 said:


> papa u mou mao
> papa u mao
> 
> smoke is the word!




Don't think it's weeds @bigsur51 
I whose Smoking at the time I sing the song
but I did get some $$$,$$$ for the song...hahaha


----------



## Smoke

ROSTERMAN said:


>


Yes @ROSTERMAN all my concerts with the band 
I did ride in those things in 69 and 70's all my concert


----------



## Patwi




----------



## boo

I like the smell of napalm in the morning...


----------



## pute




----------



## Smoke

patwi said:


>




You are Right @patwi  and here in my town(Small)
my name is BlackBitch by case of the cross
I made and it BLACK so I think it great by call BB


----------



## Smoke

boo said:


> I like the smell of napalm in the morning...


Ok I see you are very old like me Sir @boo
I never smell napalm
I did have to google the word napalm
if you did smell napalm
Thanks for your service in the hard days🎖


----------



## Smoke

pute said:


>



I know you are old @pute 
but me the TV it's in colors not yours


----------



## Smoke

ALL REMEMBER


----------



## ROSTERMAN




----------



## ROSTERMAN




----------



## ROSTERMAN




----------



## Smoke

ROSTERMAN said:


>




 @ROSTERMAN I'm not alone I have Brothers all over the
world and all the ***** I need and some very nice *****
....take my word
I'm speaking with some bro lately
I need to FK someone and it not a girl and I'm not gay
it with a stick I will FK him
....take my word

*Now back to weeds*


----------



## Smoke

ROSTERMAN said:


>



You Are Right @RORSTERMAN it me I will by free soon
but I need to buy a wig to hide my tattoo's
also finish the tattoo of my glasses in my face
and wow it hurt a tattoo on the head....take my word
and I don't remember what I smoke
the night of the pic in the jail but I did smoke


----------



## Smoke

ROSTERMAN said:


>


It you and your wife @ROSTERMAN 
I see the ring....she don't need much great girl
but pall like you but A great smile


----------



## Smoke




----------



## Smoke

*SCDCxBB8 F1....*  Outdoor and 10 new mix's with the F2's


----------



## pute

There goes the neighborhood


----------



## WeedHopper

*** Guessing a good job is out of the fking question.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

pute said:


> There goes the neighborhood


I would Fuuck That


----------



## pute

I wouldn't.....not even with your pecker Roster.  He is gonna have trouble getting a date.  I hope that isn't you Smoke.  If it is....how much time did you do?


----------



## ROSTERMAN

pute said:


> I wouldn't.....not even with your pecker Roster.  He is gonna have trouble getting a date.  I hope that isn't you Smoke.  If it is....how much time did you do?


Looks like a Pic off the web 








						BAD TATTOOS - Compendium I - Volume I
					

Poor Grampa. So hip in 2003 and now just a footnote to a joke told in a bus station long ago. Hold on - is that Haiku? We’ll have to check that out for next March’s Haiku Challenge. In his heyday, Grampa used to command respect, wealth, and people...




					www.boothbayregister.com


----------



## ROSTERMAN

I think That may be Pop Corn I have to ask Joe back behind the school house


----------



## Smoke

pute said:


> There goes the neighborhood



You know @pute looking at my face I am really dyeing
not well at all but all the girls are really scar of me....but it life
I will show you later my new look with a wig and my glasses finish
I saw on the street a girl and...VOILA




I ask for her wig and it not a girl it something like a girl

same day one more running
....not funny tattoo's on my head




I did catch her on the next corner


----------



## ROSTERMAN




----------



## Smoke

WeedHopper said:


> *** Guessing a good job is out of the fking question.


Sorry @WeedHopper I don't under stand the question
remember i'm French Tabarnak d'astiss cliss


----------



## Smoke

ROSTERMAN said:


> I would Fuuck That


Ok I see you bin in Jail @ROSTERMAN


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Smoke said:


> Ok I see you bin in Jail @ROSTERMAN


Kill 10 guys and no one forgets


----------



## Smoke

pute said:


> I wouldn't.....not even with your pecker Roster.  He is gonna have trouble getting a date.  I hope that isn't you Smoke.  If it is....how much time did you do?


First it's me on the pic
and @pute (I wouldn't) but you are thinking of it
now look at my new look I'm Welcome in all jail with
my wig and did meet a great buddy artiste in jail
and he did paint my face....and pute you saw my new look
by for and I did like your comments Thanks
and for the real question....off and on humm 4 years
last game 18 mounts



I have NO problem in jail with my new look
now pute are you thinking of something to do


----------



## Smoke

ROSTERMAN said:


> Looks like a Pic off the web
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAD TATTOOS - Compendium I - Volume I
> 
> 
> Poor Grampa. So hip in 2003 and now just a footnote to a joke told in a bus station long ago. Hold on - is that Haiku? We’ll have to check that out for next March’s Haiku Challenge. In his heyday, Grampa used to command respect, wealth, and people...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.boothbayregister.com


No it a pic in jail just by for a strep search(or tout nu)


----------



## pute

You mean like run?


----------



## Smoke

ROSTERMAN said:


> I think That may be Pop Corn I have to ask Joe back behind the school house


I think I will google this one....joe sale popcorn W.T.F.
and at school wow


----------



## ROSTERMAN




----------



## pute

I'm lost.


----------



## Smoke

ROSTERMAN said:


> Kill 10 guys and no one forgets



I know you story in jail @ROSTERMAN 
all are speaking of you a real MFKer and A killer O YES
but I saw more on your list 10 REALY more like 30+

........................ROSTY THE DANGER IN PERSON....


----------



## ROSTERMAN




----------



## boo

I guess that's why they call it dope...no disrespect to anyone posting in the thread but it makes about as much sense as a nun in a strip club...nice pics of the flowers but the dialogue is like another language...


----------



## Smoke

pute said:


> I'm lost.


You are Right @pute


----------



## Smoke

boo said:


> I guess that's why they call it dope...no disrespect to anyone posting in the thread but it makes about as much sense as a nun in a strip club...nice pics of the flowers but the dialogue is like another language...



Ok sorry @boo I will stop speaking...me bad
but you are speaking of some of your friends
(make no sense)and all on dope

*SCDCxBlueberry4....






*


----------



## Smoke

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 282144



@ROSTERMAN I really need to google this one
I really don't get it....were do you see colors
all looking at a van or a pickup....I don't see the joke


----------



## Patwi

I saw that once in a Linda Lovelace movie


----------



## pute

That is called "taking one for the team."


----------



## boo




----------



## ROSTERMAN

Smoke Any buds growing this year?


----------



## Patwi

why smokee 'em


----------



## Smoke

pute said:


> That is called "taking one for the team."



OK now I get it Thank You Very Much @pute 
one of your member call @ROSTERMANTER
said some colors in the pic....I don't see any colors
but if I look at the team OUPSSS I see the joke

so.....(make no sense)and all on dope


----------



## Smoke

patwi said:


> I saw that once in a Linda Lovelace movie



Need help here....Don't know Linda Loveme
ok a movie star thk @patwi


----------



## Smoke

boo said:


> View attachment 282164



Intelligent Man @boo
now I know Linda and some nice BUDS(2) on her humm


----------



## Smoke

ROSTERMAN said:


> Smoke Any buds growing this year?



@ROSTERMAN sorry but not much on my side
just tested 9 of my cross outdoor

did find a very nice M39XShish99

looking at 4 girls of the FireStarterxLAConfidential

will add soon I think 14 new mix in my collection
of 250 Mix's

the 14 new mix's all SCDCxblueberry in the mix's

and I keep Humm 10 Mom's and one nice male lately

If I show you all....will by posting for one day
if you like to have free seeds I will post all the pictures
plus nice real girls


----------



## Smoke

*Take my word



*


----------



## Smoke

*And I like Music....
*


----------



## Smoke

@ROSTERMAN I see you change your avatar
ONE MORE TIME look me too
It me at war and I did win Hahaha
Smoke The Worrier and the winner in the 90's


----------



## Smoke

Now I grow Weeds....easier


----------



## Smoke

One of the Mix I tested outdoor

*M39xShish99.... 






*


----------



## Smoke

*M39xShish99-1A.... *


----------



## Smoke

*SCDCxBlueberry8F1....*outdoor


----------



## Smoke

*SCDCxBlueberry8F1....*outdoor


----------



## Smoke

*PeyotePurplexStrawberryFrost1A....*  outdoor


----------



## Smoke

*M39xSourGrape1B....* outdoor


----------



## Smoke

*Surprise Soon....I Need Gift's From ALL....Thanks

Smoke Santa....



*


----------



## ROSTERMAN

I have a Big Gift just for you


----------



## Smoke

Ok Thanks @ROSTERMAN I'm Waiting

*Looking at you from the North  



*


----------



## Smoke

*M39xSourGrape1B....* outdoor


----------



## Smoke

*FireStarterxLAConfidential....*  outdoor


----------



## Smoke

*FireStarterxLAConfidential....*  outdoor


----------



## Smoke

*Snowing Today.... *go play outside


----------



## Smoke

*M39xSourGrape1A....*  outdoor


----------



## ROSTERMAN

TIME TO SMOKE


----------



## Smoke

@ROSTERMAN SLOW DOWN  
haft of what your smoking 4sure
or you will Explode in smoke

*Me* I have a new *system* in my floor to *smoke* look
I burn *buds&leaves* in my basement stove


----------



## Smoke

*M39xSourGrape1A....*  outdoor


----------



## Smoke

*M39xSourGrape1A in Smoke.... *indoor grown











*after 2 puff and just weed....*


----------



## boo

the ash seems a little too black from here...


----------



## Smoke

boo said:


> the ash seems a little too black from here...



Hi @boo do you see the same black ash on the

*NL5xBlueberry F1.... 















*


----------



## Smoke

*Nice Thread....


*


----------



## boo

nope, cleaner look to it...


----------



## Smoke

boo said:


> nope, cleaner look to it...



Thanks @boo 
I don't think you will like her at 140+ days
but she is hiding something

*SCDCxBlueberry8F1....* seeded F2's


----------



## Smoke

*Adding to my collection some F2's....*

M-152 (M53-1xM53-1m)
M-153 (M53-2xM53-1m)
M-154 (M53-3xM53-1m)
M-155 (M53-4xM53-1m)
M-156 (M53-5xM53-1m)

*M53=(SCDCxBlueberry8F1)*


----------



## Smoke

*Tester M155 (SCDCxBlueberry8 F2)*  First day in flower


----------



## Smoke

Update first girl after 5 days in flower

*Tester M155-1 (SCDCxBlueberry8 F2)*


----------



## Smoke

Next to go in my room
but in 2 mounts

*M47 (SCDCxBB)x(NL5xBB)....







Old M47 (SCDCxBB)x(NL5xBB)....









*


----------



## ROSTERMAN

HOLY SMOKES


----------



## Smoke

@ROSTERMAN You Are Right
Holydays are going soon....waiting for your gift's
remember....I do
and you did not see what in my room* Now*
first time I see some of the girls of the Mix-37

*FireStarterxLAConfidential....  *seeded with SCDCxBB
*








*


----------



## _gira_

Wow scrolling trough this post.... Damn, crazy stuff well done!


----------



## Smoke

_gira_ said:


> Wow scrolling trough this post.... Damn, crazy stuff well done!



Hi @_gira_  Thanks and Welcome to the party
nice to meet you You Are Right I'm Crazy
look at my bike and my face after smoking some buds




But I like to grow weeds and breed ALL my nice girls
lately the the girls are meeting Him in my room

*Male SCDCxBlueberry8F1....










*


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Smoke said:


> Hi @_gira_  Thanks and Welcome to the party
> nice to meet you You Are Right I'm Crazy
> look at my bike and my face after smoking some buds
> View attachment 283037
> 
> But I like to grow weeds and breed ALL my nice girls
> lately the the girls are meeting Him in my room
> 
> *Male SCDCxBlueberry8F1....
> View attachment 283038
> View attachment 283039
> 
> View attachment 283042
> *


Bike? Heck I thought that was the new Girlfriend


----------



## Smoke

ROSTERMAN said:


> Bike? Heck I thought that was the new Girlfriend



@ROSTERMAN
You know very well my English is NOT great
and your question is....Bike
first....if you see a bike you need glasses

and your second question....new girlfriend
I see just pics of 2 males
....you really need glasses my Friend

*It's A Girl and not just a girl A Mom....OK No8




Sorry Clones of the Mom No8 SCDCxBB*


----------



## Smoke

*SCDCxBB8 F1 Outdoor....* one of the girls I'm breeding


----------



## WeedHopper

Very nice. Is this stuff you have already grown and have pictures of?


----------



## Smoke

WeedHopper said:


> Very nice. Is this stuff you have already grown and have pictures of?



Hi @WeedHopper Thanks
Yes the last girl I post it's one of 5 girls of the SCDCxBB8 F1
I did grow her outdoor to test the strain
and I'm doing some F2's to add to my collection
with 2 males and 5 girls 

One strain I did test outdoor and I will breed her soon

*M39xShish99.... 










*


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Smoke said:


> Hi @_gira_  Thanks and Welcome to the party
> nice to meet you You Are Right I'm Crazy
> look at my bike and my face after smoking some buds
> View attachment 283037
> 
> But I like to grow weeds and breed ALL my nice girls
> lately the the girls are meeting Him in my room
> 
> *Male SCDCxBlueberry8F1....
> View attachment 283038
> View attachment 283039
> 
> View attachment 283042
> *


Smoke
You said this 
Hi @_gira_ Thanks and Welcome to the party
nice to meet you You Are Right I'm Crazy
look at my bike and my face after smoking some buds 
The bike is in the picture is of course a cow or oxen of some sort.

I meant the Cow was a new girlfriend being funny

Plants looks great bro.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Smoke which horn is the throttle ?


----------



## Smoke

ROSTERMAN said:


> I meant the Cow was a new girlfriend being funny
> 
> Smoke which horn is the throttle ?
> 
> Plants looks great bro.



Ok @ROSTERMAN
the donkey my new girlfriend....No thanks Sir

and NO throttle....I just say GO and FASTER and STOP
very easy to ride and to feed(2or3 buds) daily

*Thanks....*the first girl to by cut outdoor (30-09-2021)

*PeyotePurplexStrawberryFrost A....  












*


----------



## pute

Good thing this site has a lot of bandwidth


----------



## Smoke

Hi @pute
I'm working hard today with the google translator
(Heureusement que ce site a beaucoup de *bande passante*)
Bande....  gang, ban, I hope it not banning me soon
Passante.... just passing on the site
after 400+ post and 1000+ pictures


----------



## pute

Haha...you are good Smoke.  Post all ya want. Nice pics.


----------



## Smoke

pute said:


> Haha...you are good Smoke.  Post all ya want. Nice pics.



Ok Thanks @pute 
















....




*Smoke will Shout pic'Z




can't wait to post in 2 weeks*


----------



## Smoke

Can't wait 2 weeks by for posting

*FireStarterxLAConfidential No5....  *seeded with SCDCxBB


----------



## ROSTERMAN

‘*He who fights with monsters should be careful lest he thereby becomes a monster*. And if thou gaze long into an abyss, the abyss will also gaze into thee”


----------



## WeedHopper

Smoke has thousands of pictures to choose from im guessing.


----------



## Smoke

ROSTERMAN said:


> ‘*He who fights with monsters should be careful lest he thereby becomes a monster*. And if thou gaze long into an abyss, the abyss will also gaze into thee”



@ROSTERMAN 
I don't think I'm fighting with monsters
I think some are scar of me and my collection
and I will never sale a seed $20 like the monsters
so I will never by a monster
and I just saw your collection of pistol'z on a pic
so I will never fight with you....but look Smokegun'z


----------



## Smoke

WeedHopper said:


> Smoke has thousands of pictures to choose from im guessing.



Yes for the pictures @WeedHopper 
I just look in my computer I have 465Go of space
I use 120Go of space in my computer and it just weeds pictures
and maybe 500 pictures of jokes....I think it more like million's
of pictures I can choose....I have the life of all my nice girls 
in my collection and the life of all the testers I grown 
*from seed to buds....*


----------



## Smoke

*Tester M120 (M29 PeyotePurplexStrawberryFrost) F1.... 































*


----------



## Smoke

*Tester A M120 (M29 PeyotePurplexStrawberryFrost) F1 







Tester B M120 (M29 PeyotePurplexStrawberryFrost) F1  







Tester C M120 (M29 PeyotePurplexStrawberryFrost) F1 






*


----------



## Bugus_Monkey

When I look at pictures, I am also studying things in the background. Lighting, environment, maybe the names on a bottle that might be sitting off to the side, etc. I like your backgrounds as far as publishing but they show little. Maybe I should go back and read. Anyway. I am wondering about how your bringing these dark colors out.  Are you outdoors?  What is your set up?  What equipment are you using?  I am going to start back at the beginning.


----------



## Smoke

Hi @Bugus_Monkey nice to see you 
my jungle friend I'm very sorry for the black background
on my pictures it just a black sheet and my camera
doing the work I just click but I CLICK&CLICK
maybe I can show you some nice colors indoor
like a dark purple strain and the link
to my camera( Made In Canada  )

*Mix-37 No4 (FireStarterxLAConfidential)....* seeded


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Any Moose in the wild Pictures that you photographed ?


----------



## Bugus_Monkey

Very Nice


----------



## Smoke

ROSTERMAN said:


> Any Moose in the wild Pictures that you photographed ?



Hi @ROSTERMAN
First I have to call you Mr, Sir or Boss
now you did pass all the test of the forum and
you have more POWER'z (don't look at my private message)
and if I don't post in the Bud Of The Mount Contest
you can BAN my now....humm 
you know I'm ban everywhere





Second I see one of your heads on your avatar
smoking a joint....you are the one smoking or drinking
.... great you can smoke&drink at the same time
I hope with all your Power'z your head will not get bigger




And nop sorry Mr, Sir or Boss
I don't have any picture of moose in my collection
but I have some fishing pics from groups I guide


----------



## ROSTERMAN




----------



## ROSTERMAN

Oh Smoke don't forget to enter the Bud of Month Contest
With One Best Bud for December 


			https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/december-bud-of-the-month.80234/


----------



## Smoke

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Very Nice



Thanks @Bugus_Monkey
Some pics with something to study....




Pro-Mix BX noting added just very fluffy




By for adding water 460g it's a clone M29A (PPxSBF)




After adding water 550g
I will keep the pots at 500 by for water next day
and 570to600g after adding water for maybe a week








After 14days in a dome ready to go in beer cups




In Veg




Smoke Tools....


----------



## Smoke

ROSTERMAN said:


> Oh Smoke don't forget to enter the Bud of Month Contest
> With One Best Bud for December
> 
> 
> https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/december-bud-of-the-month.80234/



Mr @ROSTERMAN aka (Santa)
yes I will but I just have my electricity back
I did not pay my bill and I bin cut for 2 days
just kidding 
3 days ago some ice rains and some electric cables bin cut
and all my town out of electricity for 2 days....not funny
NO water it's a electric pomp and NO lights for my plants
and it cold in the woods with NO heater 
just 10 candles and a propane stove 

first hour it not a problem
first day oupsss a big problem
second day W.T.F is going on in my town
and NO radio to have news in my house 
SO I did go in my truck to have news

Now I think I will update my plants by for Problems


----------



## Smoke

Looking at 4 girls all did not like the 2 days
with NO light, water, and very cold
the lower leaves are getting yellow now 
I will spray boost for 2or3 days

*Tester M155 (SCDCxBlueberry8 F2)*  24days


----------



## Smoke

Looking at 2 clones of the SCDCxBB8 F1 No3-4
I will not do seeds it's to smoke....can't wait in 40days

*M53-3 (SCDCxBlueberry8 F1)*  24days


----------



## Smoke

Looking very closely at a clone of Mom No5
in veg the clone did start to by frosty even the steam 
of the leaves and the first clone I seeded with the male No2
it's getting some nice purple colors now

*Clone M53-5 (SCDCxBlueberry8 F1)*  5days


----------



## Oldfarmer

*Smoke will update soon
Take my word   


*


----------



## WeedHopper

Don't forget I need a different email than the one you are using.


----------



## RosterMan

Oldfarmer said:


> *Smoke will update soon
> Take my word   View attachment 291430
> *


Ya like that new picture


----------



## Oldfarmer

Hi @TheBlackHydra
I am sure Smoke will like the new face
But I think @WeedHopper
his checking and verify the DNA test
with the family  of Smoke

Or maybe it's  Smoke
not giving the DNA test to Weedy
and I know Smoke....NOT fast on the 

But take my word
a update is coming soon
with at least 20+ pics
and I know Smoke
it will by more like 30+pics


----------



## WeedHopper

I sent you a password reset my friend


----------



## Smoke

WeedHopper said:


> I sent you a password reset my friend



Thank You Very Much @WeedHopper
Great Work Brother to get back my profile
was not easy with a profile
with everything lost....

Will smoke one and update

*M134
(M39xSourGrape)x(SCDCxClementine)*


----------



## Smoke

Smoke said:


> *M53-3 (SCDCxBlueberry8 F1)*  24days
> View attachment 284120



*I have some pics to finish my last grow 
and all the work I did sins
it will by a BIG update 

M53-3 (SCDCxBB8 F1)  30days








*


----------



## Smoke

Smoke said:


> *Tester M155 (SCDCxBlueberry8 F2)*  24days
> View attachment 284112



*Testers M155 (SCDCxBB8 F2)30days





*


----------



## Bugus_Monkey

Missed ya smoke. Always had some great picts.


----------



## Smoke

*M53-4 (SCDCxBB8 F1)  51days









*


----------



## Smoke

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Missed ya smoke. Always had some great picts.


*Hi @Bugus_Monkey Thanks 
Nice to see you my friend
wat strain are you growing lately 

New Seeds to add to my collection 









*


----------



## Smoke

TheBlackHydra said:


> Ya like that new picture



*@TheBlackHydra 
One of my friend call Oldfarmer
send my a email with your name
saying you are using my face
to make jokes on the forum
just kidding my friend Joe
Thanks for the smoke on my face
I need more smoke from the nose  too

Adding to my collection 01-2022  *
....(M53 =(SCDCxBB8 F1)
M-157 (M53-2xM53-2m)
M-158 (M53-3xM53-2m)
M-159 (M53-4xM53-2m)
M-160 (M53-5xM53-2m)

....(-37 =(FireStarterxLAConfidential)
M-161 (--37-4xM53-2m)
M-162 (--37-5xM53-2m)

....(M55 =(FireStarterxSCDCxBB)
M-163 (M55-1xM53-2m)

....(M127 =(M39xSG)x(PeyotePxSBF)
M-164 (M127-8xM53-2m)

....(M29 =(PeyotePxStrawberryFrost)
M-165 (M29AxM53-2m)

....(1A&B=(M39xSourGrape)
M-166 (--1B--xM53-2m)
M-167 (--1A--xM53-2m)

*Some testers are in flower now 
the M160, M165 and M166*


----------



## Smoke

*M53-4 (SCDCxBB8 F1)  55days









*


----------



## Smoke

*Smoking some RedVineKush tonight 
curing for 60+days....

S116 (RedVineKush F1)*


----------



## Smoke

*Cut at 55days and drying nicely 

M53 No4 (SCDCxBlueberry8 F1) *


----------



## Smoke

*A very small plant at 15in but frosty 
a tester of the Mix M155 
I did not start at the same time 
of the test run it woes to small
but a week later I did start the flower
and not kill it....it's small but frosty 
can't wait to grow more of the M155

M155 (SCDCxBB8 F2) ☠☠














*


----------



## Smoke

*I'm sure more like her in the bag of M155
if someone give my the exact number of seeds in the bag
I will keep 10seeds with your name
(BUT I'M NOT SURE IF I CAN GIVE SEEDS)
the number of seeds in the bag it's on the back of the bag *


----------



## Smoke

*After 48h the testers are ready
to go in the soil (Pro-Mix BX)

M160 (SCDCxBlueberry8 F2) *





*M165 (StrawberryFrostx(SCDCxBB8 F1)



M166 (M39xSourGrape)x(SCDCxBB8 F1)



*


----------



## Smoke

*More pics of the small&frosty girl
close to the end of her life 

M155 (SCDCxBB8 F2)   












*


----------



## Smoke

*The Mother SCDCXBlueberry8  









*


----------



## Smoke

*One of the male I use to make the F2's

M53-1m (SCDCxBlueberry8 F1)  











*


----------



## gmo

@Smoke just absolutely stunning! Great collection and I can tell you're a fantastic gardener. I'll be paying attention!


----------



## Smoke

*The girl I use for the seeds of the M155

M53 No4 (SCDCxBlueberry8 F1)seeded 













*


----------



## RosterMan




----------



## WeedHopper

Very nice as usual.


----------



## RosterMan

I am guessing 477 seeds


----------



## WeedHopper

Smoke said:


> *I'm sure more like her in the bag of M155
> if someone give my the exact number of seeds in the bag
> I will keep 10seeds with your name
> (BUT I'M NOT SURE IF I CAN GIVE SEEDS)
> the number of seeds in the bag it's on the back of the bag *
> View attachment 291511



*450*



Do we get more than one guess?


----------



## RosterMan

Can we see a video of the counting when you do it


----------



## WeedHopper

You just lost.


----------



## RosterMan

WeedHopper said:


> *450*
> 
> 
> 
> Do we get more than one guess?


450 and 1/2


----------



## Smoke

gmo said:


> @Smoke just absolutely stunning! Great collection and I can tell you're a fantastic gardener. I'll be paying attention!



*Hi @gmo Thanks Nice to see you
I can tell you I am Old&Stone gardener
it's the secret to nice work some great
weeds to smoke

After 12h in the soil the first tester out 
and ready for the T5 (at 6in of the light) 

M160 (SCDCxBB8 F2) 









*


----------



## RosterMan

Smoke you take some nice pictures, must have a very nice Camera setup


----------



## WeedHopper

What are you taking your photos with bro.

I know you have eye problems. Do you just have thick glasses or what because i cant tell you have any problems by looking at that dank your growing.


----------



## Smoke

WeedHopper said:


> Very nice as usual.





WeedHopper said:


> *450*
> Do we get more than one guess?



*Thanks Brother
OK for the first day it one guess
and tomorrow one more guess
But if you change the number 
of your first guess it's out of the game  

450 I really think you are over Brother
just to help everyone I did count 
100seeds out of the bag  


*


----------



## Smoke

TheBlackHydra said:


> I am guessing 477 seeds





TheBlackHydra said:


> Can we see a video of the counting when you do it



*My Friend Joe
Thanks for the smoke and fire  perfect 
and you are over like Weedy I think at 477

Seedlings of the testers
3 Mix's out of the soil 
and growing up 











*


----------



## RosterMan

Smoke said:


> *My Friend Joe
> Thanks for the smoke and fire  perfect
> and you are over like Weedy I think at 477
> 
> Seedlings of the testers
> 3 Mix's out of the soil
> and growing up View attachment 291601
> View attachment 291602
> View attachment 291603
> View attachment 291604
> *


That seedling is one day old only?


----------



## RosterMan

Smoke said:


> *My Friend Joe
> Thanks for the smoke and fire  perfect
> and you are over like Weedy I think at 477
> 
> Seedlings of the testers
> 3 Mix's out of the soil
> and growing up View attachment 291601
> View attachment 291602
> View attachment 291603
> View attachment 291604
> *


Now even Smoke thinks I am Joe


----------



## WeedHopper

Why would you guess everyday if you cant change your number?


----------



## Smoke

TheBlackHydra said:


> Smoke you take some nice pictures, must have a very nice Camera setup





WeedHopper said:


> What are you taking your photos with bro.
> 
> I know you have eye problems. Do you just have thick glasses or what because i cant tell you have any problems by looking at that dank your growing.



*My Friends the secret of my pictures 
it's the Camera  and great weeds to 
smoke I will show my camera and a very
important tool to operate the camera
for my setup it's a black sheet with a
very old halogen light....I did test maybe
10 different lights on the plant or bud
and the old halogen light it perfect 
the camera it's a (Panasonic ZS27 LUMIX)
very cheap to bay maybe 300$ new
and 150$ use....I did bay one use at 150$
I have 2 a zs27 and zs20....the same but
one have the wifi

the tool with 5 fingers on the pic
it important for one of the finger
to by in great shape to click on the
Klicker....to take 1000pics in 1h

My Brother Weeby
I really hope you don't think 
I'm blind....it a big joke from the start
of posting here on the site with all
the smart stones 
I need glasses all the time but no problem
with my eyes ....sorry for the bad joke




The pictures from my phone are really
not nice like the pics from my camera 
I really need to hook my camera to
my phone by wifi....soon I will post
some pics of my phone  *


----------



## Smoke

TheBlackHydra said:


> Now even Smoke thinks I am Joe



*Sorry Hydra it's the RedVineKush
of last night  and Joe it easy to spell



*


----------



## joeb631a

Smoke said:


> *My Friends the secret of my pictures
> it's the Camera  and great weeds to
> smoke I will show my camera and a very
> important tool to operate the camera
> for my setup it's a black sheet with a
> very old halogen light....I did test maybe
> 10 different lights on the plant or bud
> and the old halogen light it perfect
> the camera it's a (Panasonic ZS27 LUMIX)
> very cheap to bay maybe 300$ new
> and 150$ use....I did bay one use at 150$
> I have 2 a zs27 and zs20....the same but
> one have the wifi
> 
> the tool with 5 fingers on the pic
> it important for one of the finger
> to by in great shape to click on the
> Klicker....to take 1000pics in 1h
> 
> My Brother Weeby
> I really hope you don't think
> I'm blind....it a big joke from the start
> of posting here on the site with all
> the smart stones
> I need glasses all the time but no problem
> with my eyes ....sorry for the bad jokeView attachment 291610
> 
> The pictures from my phone are really
> not nice like the pics from my camera
> I really need to hook my camera to
> my phone by wifi....soon I will post
> some pics of my phone  *


who does your nails?


----------



## joeb631a

TheBlackHydra said:


> Now even Smoke thinks I am Joe


I heard Joe was  a little better looking ...


----------



## RosterMan

joeb631a said:


> I heard Joe was  a little better looking ...


I heard it was that full lush mane of hair he has


----------



## joeb631a

TheBlackHydra said:


> I heard it was that full lush mane of hair he has





TheBlackHydra said:


> I heard it was that full lush mane of hair he has


different Joe then ...


----------



## Smoke

TheBlackHydra said:


> That seedling is one day old only?



*Hydra all the pics I'm posting are old
pics sins I lose my internet connection
I think it 48h after going in the soil

Male M53-2 (SCDCxBlueberry8 F1)














*


----------



## Smoke

WeedHopper said:


> Why would you guess everyday if you cant change your number?


*Weedy
OK you will have 2 numbers in the game
in 2days of playing....after I post the bag
with the number on the back
and I can't change the number 
it's a old pic 




@WeedHopper ....477
@TheBlackHydra .450
@SubmarineGirl .400or500
@joeb631a....460
Need more players shoot a number *


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Smoke said:


> *Thanks Brother
> OK for the first day it one guess
> and tomorrow one more guess
> But if you change the number
> of your first guess it's out of the game
> 
> 450 I really think you are over Brother
> just to help everyone I did count
> 100seeds out of the bag  View attachment 291600
> *


Beautiful pictures smoke. Love the black background too. Shows up your pretty buds real nice. 
ok, I guess 400 seeds in the bag and 100 on the tray  hope to see more from your grow


----------



## joeb631a

360 would be my guess!


----------



## Smoke

joeb631a said:


> who does your nails?



*Hi Joe sorry if I use your name
but it's very easy to spell my friend 
the nail on my broken finger it's 
the nurse at the hopital doing the job
after doing a flip&fly in one corner


*


----------



## joeb631a

Smoke said:


> *Hi Joe sorry if I use your name
> but it's very easy to spell my friend
> the nail on my broken finger it's
> the nurse at the hopital doing the job
> after doing a flip&fly in one cornerView attachment 291647
> *


no worries I misspell my name from time to time !


----------



## WeedHopper

I was 450 but I'm guessing it doesn't matter because my number is too hi anyway.


----------



## joeb631a

WeedHopper said:


> I was 450 but I'm guessing it doesn't matter because my number is too hi anyway.


ME 2


----------



## Smoke

SubmarineGirl said:


> Beautiful pictures smoke. Love the black background too. Shows up your pretty buds real nice.
> ok, I guess 400 seeds in the bag and 100 on the tray  hope to see more from your grow



*Hi @SubmarineGirl Thanks
Nice to meet you
I can tell you at 400 you are very close
to the total....but adding 100 on the tray 
=500 you are over....so 400 or 500 for your
first number?....*


----------



## Smoke

joeb631a said:


> 360 would be my guess!



*Ok Joe 360
But I think I saw 460
But I will smoke one to by sure 
BlackRose seeded*


----------



## Bugus_Monkey

320


----------



## Smoke

*Just water at 6.2ph for my seedlings 
M166 (M39xSG)x(SCDCxBB8) 





*


----------



## Smoke

Bugus_Monkey said:


> 320


*Hi Monkey great shot 320
but to low my friend....it's 400 the closest 
and it's a  with the best score 
But to win it's exactly the number 
of seeds in the bag
like impossible to find exactly the total
but maybe someone will  

M166 (M39xSG)x(SCDCxBB8 F1)  






*


----------



## WeedHopper

423


----------



## Smoke

WeedHopper said:


> 390


*My Brother Weedy gave me 2 numbers 
@WeedHopper ....450--390
@TheBlackHydra. 477--
@SubmarineGirl.. 400--
@joeb631a.........360--
@Bugus_Monkey. 320--

The small tester
M155 (SCDCxBlueberry8 F2) 













*


----------



## Smoke

WeedHopper said:


> 423


*Nope over look closely at the best shot 
And it's 2 numbers you give not 3*


----------



## Smoke

*M166 (M39xSG)x(SCDCxBB8 F1)*


----------



## Smoke

*The next pics are from my phone 
not from my camera and it's the first 
time I tested the phone with a flash 
and none
was not very happy after 100pics
But for now it's my phone I will use
to update my room 
but I have more girls to show with pics 
from my camera 

M165 (PeyotePxSBF)x(SCDCxBB8 F1)  






With the flash   





*


----------



## Smoke

*Not everything is going well with
the pics from my phone

But lately the Miracle-Gro 15-30-15
it's going well for the first run
with the SCDCxBlueberry8 F2's
Yes yes I'm using some very cheap nuts
I did start using those cheap nuts
with seeded plants and everything was 
perfect....doing my first full run with
the Miracle-Gro 15-30-15 
and I use the same nuts in all my plants
but I cut the mix to feed my plants
in veg 10:1....10water:1mix

Now if my plants are not nice
I can say it's the nuts or the
pics from my ....  



*


----------



## Smoke

*M166(M39xSourGrape)x(SCDCXBB8 F1)*


----------



## Smoke

*Testers going under the 400w
16/8 for a week to see the girls to keep
just starting to show some small balls*







*And last week I did start some seeds 
for my 2022 outdoor season 




....*


----------



## Smoke

*M160 (SCDCxBlueberry8 F2)












*


----------



## Smoke

*3 girls of the testers
one of each M160, M165, M166
all in flower now
I did go up on the nuts after those pics
the new leaves to yellow ....












*


----------



## Smoke

*3 Males going out of the room
and to the chopping block ☹
I have 7 girls of the testers
to start the flowers on the 25th
plants are 15to20in 
like to keep some males but with the
the outdoor season coming up
I don't have any time to breed indoor

Males of the testers SCDCXBB8 F2's*


----------



## Smoke

*First day of 12/12 for the testers

M166 (M39xSGrape)x(SCDCXBB8 F1)  6h












*


----------



## Smoke

*Not alone in my room the night of the pics 
By for updating the testers with my
NOT VERY nice pics with my phone 
I will post more pics of the girls 
I grown lately

M29A (PeyotePurplexStrawberryFrost)*


----------



## Smoke

*I did a run with some very small clones
to see side by side some cross's
and see the keepers in the SCDCxBB8 F1

Mix-1B (M39xSourGrape) 







M127 (M39xSourGrape)x(PPxSBF)  






M29A (PeyotePurplexStrawberryFrost)  *








*Mix-23 (M39xShish99)






*


----------



## Smoke

*M53 No1(SCDCxBlueberry8) F1 



*




*M53 No5(SCDCxBlueberry8) F1 






*


----------



## Smoke

*Nice Purple color coming out of her

M29A (PeyotePurplexStrawberryFrost) *


----------



## WeedHopper

And leave your nuts out of it. I think you mean Nutes brother.


----------



## Smoke

*Last day to give your second number
All are welcome to shot a number

@WeedHopper ....450--423
@TheBlackHydra. 477--
@SubmarineGirl.. 400--
@joeb631a...........360--
@Bugus_Monkey. 320--

Closest to the total....400






*


----------



## WeedHopper

My second number was 423. Where did 390 come from.


----------



## Smoke

WeedHopper said:


> I messed up. I wanted the 423 for my second number. Forgot to delete the other one.


*Ok acceptable for your second number
But don't do it agen it's your last chance 
next time you are going in the penalty BOX
to smoke one Brother....  

Mix M29A (PeyotePxStrawberryFrost) 


*


----------



## WeedHopper

Penalty box is my home. Been in trouble most my life. Outlaws have a tendency to like that kinda shit. Now your just scratching Hoppers back.

Besides I thought 3 chances was a good number.
Fk the seeds. Just send me some of that dank.


----------



## WeedHopper

By the way on a more serious note. I have used MG soil and Bloom Booster many times with great success brother.


----------



## Smoke

WeedHopper said:


> And leave your nuts out of it. I think you mean Nutes brother.


*Wat it not the same thing nuts and nutes
Oupss.....I just Google the 2 words and
it's not the same thing....sorry Brother 
I will not do it again....take my word

Mix M29A (PeyotePxStrawberryFrost) 




*


----------



## WeedHopper

Well you can use your nuts if you want but nutes work better for growing plants.


----------



## Smoke

WeedHopper said:


> My second number was 423. Where did 390 come from.


*The 390 Somewhere in the 5or6 numbers you gave me *


----------



## joeb631a

Big numbers scare me ...


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Smoke said:


> *Ok acceptable for your second number
> But don't do it agen it's your last chance
> next time you are going in the penalty BOX
> to smoke one Brother....
> 
> Mix M29A (PeyotePxStrawberryFrost) View attachment 291738
> *


Don’t worry weedhopper I’ll sit in the penalty box with you


----------



## Smoke

WeedHopper said:


> Penalty box is my home. Been in trouble most my life. Outlaws have a tendency to like that kinda shit. Now your just scratching Hoppers back.
> 
> Besides I thought 3 chances was a good number.
> Fk the seeds. Just send me some of that dank.



*Were is your part of the  us, uk
3 chances it's for the Jr players 
Professional player shot just one number
and score each time....I can give you 3
chances but I will not by proud of being a 
Jr player....you

Mix M29A (PeyotePxStrawberryFrost) 


*


----------



## joeb631a

SubmarineGirl said:


> Don’t worry weedhopper I’ll sit in the penalty box with you


You are so cool Sailor !


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Smoke said:


> *Hi @SubmarineGirl Thanks
> Nice to meet you
> I can tell you at 400 you are very close
> to the total....but adding 100 on the tray
> =500 you are over....so 400 or 500 for your
> first number?....*View attachment 291651


Ok then 400 for sure


----------



## Smoke

joeb631a said:


> Big numbers scare me ...



*Hey Joe 
yes if the big number is over and you are out of the game  with a number over the total 
But I didn't take of over and out

Mix-37 (M39xShish99)


*


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Smoke said:


> *My Brother Weedy gave me 2 numbers
> @WeedHopper ....450--390
> @TheBlackHydra. 477--
> @SubmarineGirl.. 400--
> @joeb631a.........360--
> @Bugus_Monkey. 320--
> 
> The small tester
> M155 (SCDCxBlueberry8 F2)
> View attachment 291661
> View attachment 291663
> View attachment 291664
> View attachment 291665
> *


These bud pics are incredible to look at with my coffee buzz this morning Wow I would love to grow such velvety deliciousness some day…


----------



## Smoke

SubmarineGirl said:


> Don’t worry weedhopper I’ll sit in the penalty box with you
> 
> 
> *Hi SubmarineGirl
> Yep Weeby will by smoking in the box often *
> 
> [, post: 1168528, member: 62464"]
> Ok then 400 for sure


*Hi SubmarineGirl
Yep Weeby will by smoking in the box often

Ok now you can give me your second number 
but you can wait to see the numbers 
the game  will finish today 
but if you don't and someone get it
will by to late 

Mix-37 (M39xShish99)



*


----------



## joeb631a

Smoke said:


> *Hey Joe
> yes if the big number is over and you are out of the  with a number over the total
> But I didn't take of over and out
> 
> Mix-37 (M39xShish99)View attachment 291748
> *


I had to read that twice !!


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Smoke said:


> *Ok now you can give me your second number
> but you can wait to see the numbers
> the game  will finish today
> but if you don't and someone get it
> will by to late
> 
> Mix-37 (M39xShish99)
> View attachment 291751
> *


Ok then I’ll say 425 is my second number. Actually I don’t get the whole 2 number thing but I’m stoned and still enjoying the thick pics.


----------



## Smoke

SubmarineGirl said:


> These bud pics are incredible to look at with my coffee buzz this morning Wow I would love to grow such velvety deliciousness some day…



*Thank Marine
Did you serve in the army 

I can tell you it's possible one day
for you to grow some of those flowers   
But not today*

*Mix-37 (M39xShish99)


*


----------



## RosterMan

394 second guess you Hoser


----------



## Smoke

joeb631a said:


> I had to read that twice !!


*Sorry for my English 
I am French and stone
if you help don't ask me  

Mix-37 (M39xShish99)


*


----------



## RosterMan

I have had French Bread and even Stone Bread 
But never a Shish99 Bread


----------



## Smoke

SubmarineGirl said:


> Ok then I’ll say 425 is my second number. Actually I don’t get the whole 2 number thing but I’m stoned and still enjoying the thick pics.



*OK 425 
the 2 numbers It's just to give more chance
and all will know for the next game
AND I can post more pics...great  

Mix-M53-5 (SCDCxBlueBerry8 F1) 


*


----------



## Smoke

TheBlackHydra said:


> 394 second guess you Hoser



*Hi Hydra perfect shot at 394
You are the closest now

Last day to give your second number
All are welcome to shot a number

@WeedHopper ....450--423
@TheBlackHydra. 477--394
@SubmarineGirl.. 400--425
@joeb631a...........360--000
@Bugus_Monkey. 320--

Closest to the total....394

Mix-M127
(M39xSourGrape)x(PeyotePxSBF)  







*


----------



## RosterMan

So we all get one more guess tomorrow or can we take another today


----------



## Smoke

TheBlackHydra said:


> I have had French Bread and even Stone Bread
> But never a Shish99 Bread





TheBlackHydra said:


> So we all get one more guess tomorrow or can we take another today



*You need the original Shish99 
to make bread ....I have a pack somewhere

OK 3 numbers
but the prize to the winner will
by small like 2x(1/2 of a seed)
so one seed but 2 Mix's

M39xShish99 No1  outdoor












*


----------



## joeb631a

Smoke said:


> *Sorry for my English
> I am French and stone
> if you help don't ask me
> 
> Mix-37 (M39xShish99)View attachment 291753
> *


Aucun problème mon ami.
 Je vous comprend parfaitement. 
Vos photos sont exceptionnelles !
 merci de nous tous !


----------



## Smoke

joeb631a said:


> Aucun problème mon ami.
> Je vous comprend parfaitement.
> Vos photos sont exceptionnelles !
> merci de nous tous !



*Merci Mon Ami
et tu me donne ton....second number
or you are waiting....now you have 3 numbers to give but one seed to win 

M29A 
PeyotePurplexStrawberryFrost outdoor 












*


----------



## joeb631a

Smoke said:


> *Merci Mon Ami
> et tu me donne ton....second number
> or you are waiting....now you have 3 numbers to give but one seed to win
> 
> M29A
> PeyotePurplexStrawberryFrost outdoor
> View attachment 291768
> View attachment 291769
> View attachment 291770
> View attachment 291771
> *


Non mon ami, j'ai tellement de graines maintenant que je n'ai pas encore planté !
 J'apprécie juste vos photos et je joue avec un dictionnaire anglais-français !


----------



## RosterMan

So out of all them seeds He only wins One seed
Do I still get the broken in half piece


----------



## Smoke

joeb631a said:


> Non mon ami, j'ai tellement de graines maintenant que je n'ai pas encore planté !
> J'apprécie juste vos photos et je joue avec un dictionnaire anglais-français !



*No problem 
It give more chance to the players
If you saw my first post with the bag
of seeds
(I don't know if I can give seeds)
The game it just for fun
If someone win ....I have to ask the staff
or the boss if I can give seeds 

M53-1 SCDCxBlueberry8 F1 outdoor 






*


----------



## Smoke

TheBlackHydra said:


> So out of all them seeds He only wins One seed
> Do I still get the broken in half piece



*If someone give me the total
....it's a pack of 10seeds
it really a joke the 2x1/2 of a seed  



*


----------



## Hippie420

Smoke said:


> *Not everything is going well with
> the pics from my phone
> 
> But lately the Miracle-Gro 15-30-15
> it's going well for the first run
> with the SCDCxBlueberry8 F2's
> Yes yes I'm using some very cheap nuts
> I did start using those cheap nuts
> with seeded plants and everything was
> perfect....doing my first full run with
> the Miracle-Gro 15-30-15
> and I use the same nuts in all my plants
> but I cut the mix to feed my plants
> in veg 10:1....10water:1mix
> 
> Now if my plants are not nice
> I can say it's the nuts or the
> pics from my ....
> View attachment 291676
> *


You found my secret!


----------



## Smoke

Hippie420 said:


> You found my secret!



*Hi @Hippie420 
great to see you 
and Thanks for the karma 
if you have more secret to give my 
on growing I accept all secrets
....and I can give you one secret 
the number of seeds in the bag it's 384

Mix M107 (M39x(NL5xBlueberry) F1 








*


----------



## WeedHopper

396  

And whoever wins just make sure you deal with them in a PM on what your doing.


----------



## Hippie420

Smoke said:


> *Hi @Hippie420
> great to see you
> and Thanks for the karma
> if you have more secret to give my
> on growing I accept all secrets
> ....and I can give you one secret
> the number of seeds in the bag it's 384
> 
> Mix M107 (M39x(NL5xBlueberry) F1 View attachment 291783
> View attachment 291784
> View attachment 291785
> *


I was just going to guess that!  Just kiddin'.


----------



## Hippie420

Here's a "secret" I'll share with ya. I start bloom with the MiracleGro for a few weeks and then switch to Schultz Bloom Plus. It's 10-54-10. I buy it by the 5 pound box.


----------



## Smoke

*M155 total 384  
no winner sorry☹
Maybe next game



*


----------



## WeedHopper

The closest to the number should win.
Or how about this. We Mods don't play and before you start the contest you let us know in a pm what the number is where there are no questions about the answer.


----------



## Hippie420

WeedHopper said:


> The closest to the number should win.
> Or how about this. We Mods don't play and before you start the contest you let us know in a pm what the number is where there are no questions about the answer.


Great idea!


----------



## WeedHopper

Otherwise, the contest won't last long. Not that it matters. Maybe we forget about winning seeds and just play for fun if ppl want.


----------



## Smoke

WeedHopper said:


> 396
> 
> And whoever wins just make sure you deal with them in a PM on what your doing.



*Sure Brother
If I give seeds the winner   
need to have a real PROFILE
not just 4 pics and one thread 
bin on the web for 20+years 
Stone but not crazy *

*M29-A (PeyotePxSBFrost)


*


----------



## Smoke

WeedHopper said:


> The closest to the number should win.
> Or how about this. We Mods don't play and before you start the contest you let us know in a pm what the number is where there are no questions about the answer.



*Great ideas 
Mod's no playing
But if I give you or a mod the number
You can give it to your friends on PM's

Yes it will by the closest next game 

wat you don't trust me Brother *

*Do I have to ask permission to the Boss
of the site for giving seeds
to the members?

Tester M155 (SCDCxBlueberry8 F2) 





*


----------



## pute

W T F Is going on?  No winner?   D-ick teaser

I just copied this from the TOU.  "Trading or selling seeds is not allowed."  But you are gifting,......walking the line but I think there should be a winner.


----------



## pute

No making up the rules as you go along......We will send Will Smith by  for a visit.


----------



## Smoke

pute said:


> W T F Is going on?  No winner?   D-ick teaser
> 
> I just copied this from the TOU.  "Trading or selling seeds is not allowed."  But you are gifting,......walking the line but I think there should be a winner.



*Hi @pute 
Yes I know the rules 
but I'm loosing nothing (trying) to share 
some babies 

Walking on the line it not cross it
I will walk on the side of the water
to by safe
and if you see me going down just help
me don't  push me  over in the water 
great to see you Pute.... 



*


----------



## joeb631a

Smoke said:


> *Hi @pute
> Yes I know the rules
> but I'm loosing nothing (trying) to share
> some babies
> 
> Walking on the line it not cross it
> I will walk on the side of the water
> to by safe
> and if you see me going down just help
> me don't  push me  over in the water
> great to see you Pute.... View attachment 291792
> *


Are you available to shoot portraits ? !!!


----------



## Hippie420

He does take some damn fine pics.

"Do you, Sativa, take this woman, Indica, to be your lawfully wedded wife?"


----------



## joeb631a

Hippie420 said:


> He does take some damn fine pics.
> 
> "Do you, Sativa, take this woman, Indica, to be your lawfully wedded wife?"


Would I be a ruderalis if I said no? I said yes years ago and just got over it !


----------



## Smoke

pute said:


> No making up the rules as you go along......We will send Will Smith by  for a visit.



*Not scare of Will at all....but his wife Yes

M53-5 
(SCDCxBlueberry8 F1)  clone at 38days











*


----------



## Smoke

Hippie420 said:


> He does take some damn fine pics.
> 
> "Do you, Sativa, take this woman, Indica, to be your lawfully wedded wife?"



*First it not me taking those pics
It's one of my fingers

It's wat I say to all my girls in my room
by for I shot some pollen on her

M53-2 
(SCDCxBlueberry8 F1)  clone at 38days











*


----------



## pute

funny^^^^


----------



## Smoke

joeb631a said:


> Are you available to shoot portraits ? !!!



*Joe no problem for me
But for you are you sure
with my camera all
will see all your defects in your face
I like close shots.... 

M53-5 (SCDCxBlueberry8 F1) *51days







Pictures  from my phone 
Not my camera


----------



## joeb631a

Smoke said:


> *Joe no problem for me
> But for you are you sure
> with my camera all
> will see all your defects in your face
> I like close shots....
> 
> M53-5 (SCDCxBlueberry8 F1) *51days
> View attachment 291811
> View attachment 291812


you got a point ...! cancel that last remark of mine !!


----------



## Smoke

pute said:


> funny^^^^



*Yes I know Hippie is very funny 

Mix-1A (M39xSourGrape) 32days*


----------



## RosterMan

Looking Good


----------



## RosterMan

pute said:


> No making up the rules as you go along......We will send Will Smith by  for a visit.


Who's That Bill smiths brother


----------



## WeedHopper

Wheres my fking seeds ya bastard. I won. My number was 384


----------



## Smoke

joeb631a said:


> you got a point ...! cancel that last remark of mine !!



*OK but you can come over 
to smoke some of my flowers 
Maybe 30 strains to smoke in my stash
I keep everything I grow....I don't sale buds

M53-5(SCDCxBlueberry8 F1) 54days*


----------



## RosterMan

WeedHopper said:


> Wheres my fking seeds ya bastard. I won. My number was 384


I have some seeds to send ya
Can not grantee they will grow weed LOL


----------



## Smoke

WeedHopper said:


> Wheres my fking seeds ya bastard. I won. My number was 384



*You just have to come over
With the wife of Bill smiths and I will
Give you 100seeds with pleasure
But I keep the wife

M53-1 (SCDCxBlueberry8 F1)*


----------



## WeedHopper

You like bald headed black women.


----------



## Smoke

TheBlackHydra said:


> Who's That Bill smiths brother



*Not sure Hydra
But his wife and someone
maybe will come over to smoke

M53-1 (SCDCxBlueberry8 F1)












Some of the last pictures I took with 
my phone *


----------



## Smoke

WeedHopper said:


> You like bald headed black women.



*Not really but she got some $$$$$$$
....any wife will by great 

M53-1(SCDCxBB8 F1)  58days










*


----------



## RosterMan

Smoke said:


> *Not really but she got some $$$$$$$
> ....any wife will by great
> 
> M53-1(SCDCxBB8 F1) 58days
> View attachment 291833
> View attachment 291834
> View attachment 291835
> *


Lots of avail Brides coming out of the Ukraine soon


----------



## joeb631a

Smoke said:


> *OK but you can come over
> to smoke some of my flowers
> Maybe 30 strains to smoke in my stash
> I keep everything I grow....I don't sale buds
> 
> M53-5(SCDCxBlueberry8 F1) 54days*View attachment 291819
> View attachment 291820
> View attachment 291823


So there is heaven on earth !


----------



## Smoke

TheBlackHydra said:


> I have some seeds to send ya
> Can not grantee they will grow weed LOL



*OK I grow vegetables too
Send me some and I will test those 
But can guarantee the test
And don't send the seeds to Hydra
Not sure for your test with him

She will by in the update of my room soon
M53-1(SCDCxBB8 F1)  












*


----------



## RosterMan

Smoke said:


> *OK I grow vegetables too
> Send me some and I will test those
> But can guarantee the test
> And don't send the seeds to Hydra
> Not sure for your test with him
> 
> She will by in the update of my room soon
> M53-1(SCDCxBB8 F1)
> View attachment 291836
> View attachment 291837
> View attachment 291838
> View attachment 291839
> *


That HYDRA Guy is bad news


----------



## joeb631a

TheBlackHydra said:


> That HYDRA Guy is bad news


Naa ,He may have a rough exterior ,but he is sweet on the inside ...


----------



## boo

just how do you know joe...


----------



## joeb631a

boo said:


> just how do you know joe...


I am a good judge of character ,thats why I like you ...


----------



## RosterMan

joeb631a said:


> I am a good judge of character ,thats why I like myself so Much!!!!!...


Fixed it LOL ^^^^^^


----------



## joeb631a

TheBlackHydra said:


> Fixed it LOL ^^^^^^


Oye !


----------



## boo

ain't nuthin like man love...


----------



## Bugus_Monkey

195


----------



## Smoke

*W.T.F....is going on in MY thread
Bin sleeping   by for feeding my plants 
Suppose to go back to sleep  
But wat I see in MY thread 
Worry me.....like @Bugus_Monkey 
195 great shot but 4h to late
All are sleeping  not one player on the ice
Very easy to score if the game is finish

@boo .....taking of MALE love  ❤
(Boo said
nothing like man love...)

@joeb631a ....loving himself ❤
....(Joe said
thats why I like myself so Much!!!!!...)

@TheBlackHydra ....don't love me 
(Hydra said
That Smoke Guy is bad news)

Not sure if I will go back to sleep
With all the action   in ME thread 
Can a Mob check those wise stoney'z
....please Mod's

I will try to update my plants 
But I have to check those lover's

Looking in veg at some M47

M47 (SCDCxBB)x(NL5xBB)






One girl from a old grow*


----------



## WeedHopper

Fking pothead. Go to bed.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey

155


----------



## RosterMan

2001


----------



## WeedHopper

0,,,,, because thats all the seeds you're going to get.
There are lots of brothers on here that have more beans than they could ever grow in a lifetime. Ive done been gifted beans from 3 different members. But they didnt do it on the open forum.


----------



## Smoke

WeedHopper said:


> Fking pothead. Go to bed.



*YesSir great job all did go to sleep  
I remember a member call Roster
but I did not see any post from him
do you have news from
the Rusty old punk head 

Clone from the mother A
Mix 1A (M39xSourGrape)  40days











*


----------



## Smoke

boo said:


> ain't nuthin like man love...



*Hi @boo 
Nice to see you
Thanks for adding a tone of love ❤ 
in the thread you are welcome to do it
But not to much....I will think you are ...

Clone from the mother B (old grow)
Mix 1B (M39xSourGrape) 53days







*


----------



## boo

you lose me on the verbage but you have great flowers smoke...


----------



## Smoke

joeb631a said:


> I am a good judge of character ,thats why I like you ...



*OK thanks Joe
wat do you think is my character 
if you are a great stone judge

I have in flower at 5days in the M160
a nice 3 leaver not the first time I see one
but this one it like perfect
not sure if it's her or him I cut males 
in the test run
Question
If it's a male you ķeep or not Joe

M160 (SCDCxBB8 F2) 5days













*


----------



## Smoke

Bugus_Monkey said:


> 155





TheBlackHydra said:


> 2001


 
*2 great players....but in witch game  
did I miss something 

Sleeping 


*


----------



## Smoke

WeedHopper said:


> 0,,,,, because thats all the seeds you're going to get.
> There are lots of brothers on here that have more beans than they could ever grow in a lifetime. Ive done been gifted beans from 3 different members. But they didnt do it on the open forum.



*OK I see you....
I don't believe you (3 members)
but I'm scared  of the PM'S 
last time I use the PM somewhere 
I bin ban ....just for taking of seeds
and in the private message you don't 
see the person 

Testing the 3 size of pics of my phone 
M53-1(SCDCXBB8 F1)  cutting her soon










*


----------



## Smoke

boo said:


> you lose me on the verbage but you have great flowers smoke...



*Thanks Boo....no I'm not Verbage
I'm Quebecois *


----------



## Smoke

*M29A 
(PeyotePurplexStrawberryFrost)* *28days*








*clone at 33days*






*38days*






*One of the first pic with my phone  



*


----------



## joeb631a

Smoke said:


> *YesSir great job all did go to sleep
> I remember a member call Roster
> but I did not see any post from him
> do you have news from
> the Rusty old punk head
> 
> Clone from the mother A
> Mix 1A (M39xSourGrape)  40daysView attachment 292007
> View attachment 292008
> View attachment 292009
> View attachment 292010
> *


I believe he became transgender and is some one else  , not sure of rusty old punk


----------



## joeb631a

Smoke said:


> *OK thanks Joe
> wat do you think is my character
> if you are a great stone judge
> 
> I have in flower at 5days in the M160
> a nice 3 leaver not the first time I see one
> but this one it like perfect
> not sure if it's her or him I cut males
> in the test run
> Question
> If it's a male you ķeep or not Joe
> 
> M160 (SCDCxBB8 F2) 5days
> View attachment 292017
> View attachment 292018
> View attachment 292019
> View attachment 292022
> *


need my glasses on this let me get back to you !


----------



## Smoke

*Those pics are some test of the 4 corners 
of my house  to find the best place
to take pics

M29A 
(PeyotePurplexStrawberryFrost)*


----------



## joeb631a

Smoke said:


> *Those pics are some test of the 4 corners
> of my house  to find the best place
> to take pics
> 
> M29A
> (PeyotePurplexStrawberryFrost)*
> View attachment 292076
> View attachment 292075
> View attachment 292074
> View attachment 292073


Its like looking at playboy ! they are all beautiful


----------



## Smoke

joeb631a said:


> I believe he became transgender , not sure of rusty old punk



*Rustyoldpunk....it's Roster
If you are taking of Roster
becoming transgender....I believe you*



joeb631a said:


> need my glasses on this let me get back to you !



*Maybe if it's male I will keep the pollen
do you think it good to breed
I think it like a defect in the plant
but not sure

M29A 
(PeyotePurplexStrawberryFrost)*


----------



## RosterMan

Smoke said:


> *YesSir great job all did go to sleep
> I remember a member call Roster
> but I did not see any post from him
> do you have news from
> the Rusty old punk head
> 
> Clone from the mother A
> Mix 1A (M39xSourGrape)  40daysView attachment 292007
> View attachment 292008
> View attachment 292009
> View attachment 292010
> *


Last I heard anything about old Rosty was that he was moving to Spain to start a seed company of his own.


----------



## joeb631a

TheBlackHydra said:


> Last I heard anything about old Rosty was that he was moving to Spain to start a seed company of his own.


Boy you wish ! they must make a fortune !


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Y’all keep talking riff raff. I’m enjoying the plantporn.


----------



## RosterMan

joeb631a said:


> Its like looking at playboy ! they are all beautiful


Dirty Sexy, where is Heffer


----------



## joeb631a

TheBlackHydra said:


> Dirty Sexy, where is Heffer
> View attachment 292086


that is so beautiful....


----------



## RosterMan

SubmarineGirl said:


> Y’all keep talking riff raff. I’m enjoying the plantporn.


Riff Raff  There's a term that surely dates you.................LOL   Morning


----------



## Bugus_Monkey

I am just trying to follow the rules with the whole one time a day guess. Smoke you do superb work. Great how you are able to bring out those colors. I bet the flavor is off the charts. I still have a couple hours before my 24 hours is up to guess again. Nice to see you back and active again.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey




----------



## RosterMan

Bugus_Monkey said:


> I am just trying to follow the rules with the whole one time a day guess. Smoke you do superb work. Great how you are able to bring out those colors. I bet the flavor is off the charts. I still have a couple hours before my 24 hours is up to guess again. Nice to see you back and active again.


Yep I too follow the rules 
That what rules are for, but sure fun to tweek them from time to time
#672


----------



## RosterMan

Bugus_Monkey said:


>



Rift Raff
Underdog LOL


----------



## Smoke

TheBlackHydra said:


> Last I heard anything about old Rosty was that he was moving to Spain to start a seed company of his own.



*Great for him....but will need help
I saw his work and will need help 4sure
last time I saw the avatar of Rosty
it woes a stupid Santa clown 
I hope not to see him agen now
I think Rusty woes OK just changing 
every day is avatar and not great to grow
Now I hope not to see him

I think the next bag of seeds to count 
in a game if I'm not ban will by M134

M134
 (M39xSourGrape)x(SCDCxClementine) 












*


----------



## joeb631a

TheBlackHydra said:


> Rift Raff
> Underdog LOL
> View attachment 292089


wow intriguing ...


----------



## Smoke

SubmarineGirl said:


> Y’all keep talking riff raff. I’m enjoying the plantporn.



*Right Marine it will by plant not budporn
by case the M165 she's at 5days of flower
and I can't take a nice pics of dry buds
with my new phone ....⚒
I need to wifi my camera 
but I think I smoke to much
I can hook up the camera to the phone 
by wifi But can't load the pics in my phone 
I see all the pics in the camera from the 
phone but can't load any
something  is missing in my phone

M165 
(PeyotePxSBF)x(SCDCXBB8 F1)**5days











*


----------



## Smoke

TheBlackHydra said:


> Dirty Sexy, where is Heffer



*HOPE you sleep well with your 
phone tonight Hydra....Joe will by sleeping 
with some playboy....me with my 3 cats

Blacky *


----------



## Smoke

*M166 
(M39xSG)X(SCDCXBB8 F1)  5days 


*


----------



## Smoke

....


----------



## Smoke

....


----------



## Smoke

Bugus_Monkey said:


> I am just trying to follow the rules with the whole one time a day guess. Smoke you do superb work. Great how you are able to bring out those colors. I bet the flavor is off the charts. I still have a couple hours before my 24 hours is up to guess again. Nice to see you back and active again.



*First rule....no rules no game
I did post the bag with the number 
it's 384 ....Monkey thanks for playing
Next game will by real and serious
DNA TESTING, prints, drug test 
after you can play 
but with mask and gloves 

I did have problem with my internet
connection on the last post(*£€=%$€&^)
did post 3 time by for I saw on the forum
raining 🌧 outdoor

M166
(M39xSG)X(SCDCXBB8 F1)  5days





*


----------



## Smoke

TheBlackHydra said:


> Yep I too follow the rules
> That what rules are for, but sure fun to tweek them from time to time
> #672



*Hydra looking at your post closely
And I think  ....some of your posts
are similar of some post I saw by for
One rule in the game  it's not to cheat
(Ban for life cheating) 
and if I'm not ban next game it serious 

Did you see the girl you can find in
the next bag to count M134

I saw a real BlackBitch....take my word 

M134 (M39xSG)x(SCDCxClementine)*


----------



## RosterMan

Smoke said:


> *Hydra looking at your post closely
> And I think  ....some of your posts
> are similar of some post I saw by for
> One rule in the game  it's not to cheat
> (Ban for life cheating)
> and if I'm not ban next game it serious
> 
> Did you see the girl you can find in
> the next bag to count M134
> 
> I saw a real BlackBitch....take my word
> 
> M134 (M39xSG)x(SCDCXBB8 F1)*View attachment 292138
> 
> View attachment 292139
> View attachment 292140
> 
> View attachment 292137
> View attachment 292141


Pretty Lil tree


----------



## Bugus_Monkey

Did you already show us the little bag of seeds for this one? 
I think I can win this. I can feel it. haha


----------



## Smoke

TheBlackHydra said:


> Pretty Lil tree



*Yes and it easy for you to win 
You saw the bag by for I did post one time
here....but now I know you are the 
oldpunkhead so you will have a surprise 
If you are in the game 
Penalty (For traying to cheat) extra bag
to cont for you
You never toll my your are RosterpunkDqueen 

If all the players interning the next game
are fine with the cheater (Roster) will
have 3 bags to count plus the bag in the game....perfect....Roster start counting now if you like to play 4 bag start guessing BlackRoster

I THINK You are in deep ch.i.t*


----------



## Smoke

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Did you already show us the little bag of seeds for this one?
> I think I can win this. I can feel it. haha



*Yes Monkey I did
And you have more chance now
Hydra is in trouble don't worry
just look closely at all the numbers
in the next game 


384....**


*


----------



## RosterMan

Smoke said:


> *Yes and it easy for you to win
> You saw the bag by for I did post one time
> here....but now I know you are the
> oldpunkhead so you will have a surprise
> If you are in the game
> Penalty (For traying to cheat) extra bag
> to cont for you
> You never toll my your are RosterpunkDqueen
> 
> If all the players interning the next game
> are fine with the cheater (Roster) will
> have 3 bags to count plus the bag in the game....perfect....Roster start counting now if you like to play 4 bag start guessing BlackRoster
> 
> I THINK You are in deep ch.i.t*
> View attachment 292151


Did I win all those seeds  THANK YOU


----------



## Smoke

TheBlackHydra said:


> Did I win all those seeds  THANK YOU



*Oui si tu me donne le total des 4 sac*

*M29 (PeyotePxStrawberryFrost)


*


----------



## RosterMan

Smoke said:


> *Oui si tu me donne le total des 4 sac*
> 
> *M29 (PeyotePxStrawberryFrost)View attachment 292158
> *


1455 Graines sont dans les sacs


----------



## Smoke

TheBlackHydra said:


> 1455 Graines sont dans les sacs


*OK but you did not see the bag 
in the game M134.....Brother 

Over 4 sure....not 4 bag at 300 look
maybe 2 on the pic at 300 but one smaller
plus in the game 200to300
Total 1100 maybe

Outdoor 2021
Mix-37 (FireStarterxLAConfidential)












*


----------



## Smoke

*Very nice No4 Seeded with the 
(SCDCxBB8 F1)=M161

Mix-37-4(FireStarterxLAConfidential)  












*


----------



## Bugus_Monkey

250 - That's blowing up the picture and adding a few that are behind


----------



## Smoke

Bugus_Monkey said:


> 250 - That's blowing up the picture and adding a few that are behind



*Monkey if I keep all your numbers 
you will win one day 

Were is the pic you are counting the seeds

Just Hydra have a pic to count with 3 bags
And will have one more the day of the game
His in the penalty BOX for (nothing)

In one game I can ask ....
the bud You see the number of seeds?

After 130days I collect the seeds  



*


----------



## SubmarineGirl

TheBlackHydra said:


> Did I win all those seeds  THANK YOU


Ok the three bags of seeds that you posted I’m guessing there are
220+95+147=462


----------



## joeb631a

Is a lot a answer ?


----------



## SubmarineGirl

joeb631a said:


> Is a lot a answer ?


A lot is a good answer


----------



## Smoke

SubmarineGirl said:


> Ok the three bags of seeds that you posted I’m guessing there are
> 220+95+147=462



*Those 3 bags I posted it's a penalty to
BlackHydra for changing his profile
and not giving news on the switch

I don't have those 3 bags here but can
get it and count but it just for BHydra
to practice....his not a great player 

looking at the 3 bags
I guess....600+

Mix-37 (FireStarterxLAConfidential)





First seeds out of her



*


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Ok I guess I was drifting


----------



## Smoke

joeb631a said:


> Is a lot a answer ?



*Waiting for your answer Joe?....  



But I'm not sure of the question *


----------



## joeb631a

550!


----------



## SubmarineGirl

How many in a grocery sack?


----------



## RosterMan

This Game reminds me of Of Jigsaw the killer


----------



## WeedHopper

Might as well be guessing how many straws in a bale of hay.


----------



## RosterMan

Or sand fleas on a camel


----------



## Smoke

First I just saw....BlackyH your last post the message it's 447
you just won a prize for having my racing number(447)
on the message
but the prize you have to win a game one day
to get your prize....AND wat is on your avatar....a new strain

Second I have A BAD news and A GREAT news

BAD....my phone I can't take anymore pics
finish the pics with my phone....so I can't post anymore
with my phone

GREAT....I am on my computer by wifi of my phone
just back with the computer it woes a fan making the smoke
ALL my pics are safe now....OUfffff very happy
and now will by pics with my old camera GREAT* 


*


----------



## RosterMan




----------



## Smoke

WeedHopper said:


> Might as well be guessing how many straws in a bale of hay.



Ok but not my counting the hay in the bale
I will help you in the next game....not in a bag the seeds
flat on my box
but it will help everybody and it will by the closes


----------



## RosterMan

2 i SEE 2 BEANS


----------



## Smoke

TheBlackHydra said:


> 2 i SEE 2 BEANS
> View attachment 292286


I see 4 and 1)4


----------



## Smoke

TheBlackHydra said:


> 2 i SEE 2 BEANS
> View attachment 292286






4.25 ....


----------



## Smoke

Great News I will do a real game with a Prize soon
working on the pics and counting
great to have my camera

*M160 (SCDCxBlueberry8 F2)6days *


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Smoke said:


> Ok but not my counting the hay in the bale
> I will help you in the next game....not in a bag the seeds
> flat on my box
> but it will help everybody and it will by the closesView attachment 292282


I think a table full of seeds would make a perfect jigsaw puzzle. I want a copy of that picture smoke


----------



## Smoke

SubmarineGirl said:


> I think a table full of seeds would make a perfect jigsaw puzzle. I want a copy of that picture smoke



Yes you will see the count in the box
you will have to count to know the winner....everything on pics
by for posting the first pic....any question

Very easy the total of seeds on the picture
....in the bag or on the box
BUT DON'T GO OVER THE TOTAL OF SEEDS
by case you are out of the game if you are over the total

I will give the number to one Mod by for I post the pic
and start the game....I think calling the game (Don't Go Over)

time of the game 48h....first number 24h to give
after 24 I give the players OVER the total (out of the game 1)
after Second number you have 24h to give

EASY....any question

ALL can play BUT you need a profile with a full grow
if you don't you can play BUT no prize for now
....(after your first grow)

the prize I select something with the winner


----------



## Smoke

SubmarineGirl said:


> I think a table full of seeds would make a perfect jigsaw puzzle. I want a copy of that picture smoke



Yes you will see the count in the box
you will have to count to know the winner....everything on pics
by for posting the first pic....any question

Very easy the total of seeds on the picture
....in the bag or on the box
BUT DON'T GO OVER THE TOTAL OF SEEDS
by case you are out of the game if you are over the total

I will give the number to one Mod by for I post the pic
and start the game....I think calling the game (Don't Go Over)

time of the game 48h....first number 24h to give
after 24 I give the players OVER the total (out of the game 1)
after Second number you have 24h to give

EASY....any question

ALL can play BUT you need a profile with a full grow
if you don't you can play BUT no prize for now
....(after your first grow)

the prize I select something with the winner


----------



## Smoke

The Game Start Now at 2am HERE in Canada
so in 24h I will give the players out(don't go over the total)
The closes to the total WIN.... 





Giving the total number to @WeedHopper now at 2am

@SubmarineGirl....279-000
@Bugus_Monkey
@joeb631a....43,505--000 over 4 sure
@TheBlackHydra....257-000
@boo


----------



## RosterMan

257


----------



## Smoke

TheBlackHydra said:


> 257


OK....did you count or just guessing ?
It easier flat on the box 
But easier for all.... 




Do you know....you can by block
by someone....blocking it one number
In front of you but the 2 numbers can by out


----------



## SubmarineGirl

*279*


----------



## RosterMan

I have an app for that


----------



## SubmarineGirl

I need more seeds on the table for my seed jigsaw puzzle. Dump more seeds to check Hydra’s app


----------



## SubmarineGirl




----------



## RosterMan




----------



## SubmarineGirl

This is what a grocery sack full of seeds looks like smoke


----------



## joeb631a

SubmarineGirl said:


> This is what a grocery sack full of seeds looks like smoke
> View attachment 292322


Holy Mother of God ...


----------



## joeb631a

SubmarineGirl said:


> This is what a grocery sack full of seeds looks like smoke
> View attachment 292322


43,505 is my guess


----------



## joeb631a

SubmarineGirl said:


> I think a table full of seeds would make a perfect jigsaw puzzle. I want a copy of that picture smoke


you must have spent a lot of time out to sea I imagine !!


----------



## boo

yessir, our joe is an expert semen...


----------



## RosterMan

boo said:


> yessir, our joe is an expert semen...


Seedman


----------



## joeb631a

boo said:


> yessir, our joe is an expert semen...


oye .....


----------



## RosterMan

joeb631a said:


> oye .....


Vey!


----------



## Smoke

TheBlackHydra said:


> I have an app for that


Maybe a penalty for using the application   if you win  not legal in the game
....ok punkhead 

*Mix-37-4 *


----------



## RosterMan

Smoke said:


> Maybe a penalty for using the application   if you win  not legal in the game
> ....ok punkhead
> 
> *Mix-37-4 *View attachment 292358


Nice It is called Punk Head


----------



## RosterMan

There is No Cheating in Seed Counting


----------



## Smoke

SubmarineGirl said:


> *279*


OK Subway locking your number 
now 2 plyers can by BLOCK  
anyone can add just 1 to your number
and you are block
....nothing you can do after....Goodluck 
but next game block the blocker
If you bin block  

*Mix M29A



*


----------



## RosterMan

Smoke said:


> OK Subway locking your number
> now 2 plyers can by BLOCK
> anyone can add just 1 to your number
> and you are block
> ....nothing you can do after....Goodluck
> but next game block the blocker
> If you bin block
> 
> *Mix M29AView attachment 292366
> *


Who else is Blocked


----------



## RosterMan

I counted every seed with my little Eye No apps


----------



## Smoke

joeb631a said:


> 43,505 is my guess


Great ....but it's 43 or 505 your number 

*Mix M29A *


----------



## RosterMan

Starting to think you might be a Welcher


----------



## Smoke

TheBlackHydra said:


> Who else is Blocked


None are block but you and Sub
Can by block by one other player
with his number just in font of yours 
just by 1 number to by sure not to go over

Do you get it....the blocking of a player....easy 


*PurpleUrkle * the Mother of Maddfarmer


----------



## RosterMan

Smoke said:


> None are block but you and Sub
> Can by block by one other player
> with his number just in font of yours
> just by 1 number to by sure not to go over
> 
> Do you get it....the blocking of a player....easy
> 
> 
> *PurpleUrkle * the Mother of Maddfarmer
> View attachment 292370
> nswer


But now you gave them the answer. 
Must be drunk again


----------



## Smoke

TheBlackHydra said:


> I counted every seed with my little Eye No apps


I believe You....and I gat you on this one
Scar you with a penalty....hahaha*


*


----------



## joeb631a

Way too much work for me ! 
I standby with " A whole lot of them "


----------



## Smoke

boo said:


> yessir, our joe is an expert semen...


@boo waiting for your first number
But you can wait.... 
I did wait 130+days for those seeds


----------



## Smoke

TheBlackHydra said:


> But now you gave them the answer.
> Must be drunk again


Not realy you can by over the total
and the one blocking you will by out
It a real game....not just shoot numbers
You have to play with your head and eyes



And for the first game I have to give
Some playing tricks


----------



## Smoke

joeb631a said:


> Way too much work for me !
> I standby with " A whole lot of them "



OK Joe with 43,000 you are sure not to win
You can play and give the prize to the second number closes if you win


----------



## Smoke

Giving the total number to @WeedHopper

@SubmarineGirl....279-259
@Bugus_Monkey....000-000
@joeb631a.........43,505 0ver
@TheBlackHydra....257-000
@boo

2 players in the game for now


----------



## joeb631a

Smoke said:


> OK Joe with 43,000 you are sure not to win
> You can play and give the prize to the second number closes if you win
> View attachment 292385


Im good with that !


----------



## Smoke

*Remember the prize of the game No1 M134  





*


----------



## boo

nice tails on the beans smoke...


----------



## Smoke

boo said:


> nice tails on the beans smoke...


Boo it's the testers of the SCDCxBB8 F2's


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Smoke said:


> OK Subway locking your number
> now 2 plyers can by BLOCK
> anyone can add just 1 to your number
> and you are block
> ....nothing you can do after....Goodluck
> but next game block the blocker
> If you bin block
> 
> *Mix M29AView attachment 292366
> *


Ok I’m changing mine to 259 since hydra counted them with his own eyes I’m betting that he missed a couple


----------



## Smoke

SubmarineGirl said:


> Ok I’m changing mine to 259 since hydra counted them with his own eyes I’m betting that he missed a couple


OK but it will by your second number
After you cant play anymore
In the penalty box for the end of the game 

*Helper *



Hydra have a second number to give


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Smoke said:


> OK but it will by your second number
> After you cant play anymore
> In the penalty box for the end of the game
> 
> *Helper *View attachment 292419
> 
> Hydra have a second number to give


I think I’m ok with that I’m not good with a lot of rules and I’m feeling lucky today


----------



## RosterMan

258


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Smoke said:


> None are block but you and Sub
> Can by block by one other player
> with his number just in font of yours
> just by 1 number to by sure not to go over
> 
> Do you get it....the blocking of a player....easy
> 
> 
> *PurpleUrkle * the Mother of Maddfarmer
> View attachment 292370


It’s way to hard a game for a stoner like me. but I’m only playing for the plant pics


----------



## RosterMan

Im just being friendly to my brother from the North
I have too many seeds as it is.
Do you really think I would give him my home address LOL

That would be worst than asking Joe to visit me


----------



## Smoke

SubmarineGirl said:


> It’s way to hard a game for a stoner like me. but I’m only playing for the plant pics


 Imagine if 20 players are shooting numbers

It's very easy with 2 players
You know it's like waking 
First you don't know
And after some mistakes you know

If @TheBlackHydra give his second
Number NOW....I WILL STOP THE GAME
at 2am tonight not tomorrow


----------



## Smoke

TheBlackHydra said:


> 258


OK I just saw your second number 258

Very easy for me to give the winner  now
And I will.... going on my computer 🖥 

@SubmarineGirl ....279-259
@TheBlackHydra ..257-258


----------



## RosterMan

What would you have done if I said 265


----------



## Smoke

BUT by for giving the winner MORE seeds to count  
to KNOW the total. stack of 50 plus you just have to count
DON'T by over the total anywhere


----------



## Smoke

TheBlackHydra said:


> Im just being friendly to my brother from the North
> I have too many seeds as it is.
> Do you really think I would give him my home address LOL
> 
> That would be worst than asking Joe to visit me


even after 10+years....you will not smoke a joint with me
if I pass at your home address....thanks




Going your way with my old car.... need a ride somewhere


----------



## RosterMan

LOL


----------



## RosterMan

Smoke said:


> even after 10+years....you will not smoke a joint with me
> if I pass at your home address....thanks
> View attachment 292441
> 
> Going your way with my old car.... need a ride somewhere


Has it been that Long B&W


----------



## RosterMan

Heavn is filled where do I go?


----------



## Smoke

So you are the winner @TheBlackHydra at 257
@SubmarineGirl she's OVER at 279 and out the number 259
it not good she's wose out of the game at 279

NOW wat do you do with the prize....  
I'm sure Sub will take the prize if you don't


----------



## WeedHopper

Nobody gives a shit about busting ppl for seeds. Popo ain't got time for some snitch saying,,,hey I know a guy on the internet that grows. There are hundreds of thousands of ppl growing in the US. Unless you are growing a lot of fking weed they ain't gonna do shit. They don't have time and nowadays could give two shits If someone is growing a few plants.


----------



## WeedHopper

Smoke gave me the count before he started the game so he is correct about the winner. He did that to keep things on the up and up.


----------



## RosterMan

Good Game Smoke I will pay them forward to SubGal.


----------



## RosterMan

How many seeds did she win all 262 in the pack?


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Smoke said:


> BUT by for giving the winner MORE seeds to count
> to KNOW the total. stack of 50 plus you just have to count
> DON'T by over the total anywhereView attachment 292439


I’m thinking I’m gonna need a translator for the next level


----------



## RosterMan

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m thinking I’m gonna need a translator for the next level


His English seems to get a lot better when he rushes to post
You won sub I cheated


----------



## RosterMan

Great Buds Bro


----------



## SubmarineGirl

TheBlackHydra said:


> His English seems to get a lot better when he rushes to post
> You won sub I cheated


I cheated too


----------



## RosterMan

SubmarineGirl said:


> I cheated too


I know who did not ........... Joe WINS


----------



## RosterMan

Joe , I never planned to get any seeds 
I was playing for fun like you said


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Me too and the pics


----------



## Smoke

WeedHopper said:


> Nobody gives a shit about busting ppl for seeds. Popo ain't got time for some snitch saying,,,hey I know a guy on the internet that grows. There are hundreds of thousands of ppl growing in the US. Unless you are growing a lot of fking weed they ain't gonna do shit. They don't have time and nowadays could give two shits If someone is growing a few plants.


Bin posting pictures everywhere for over 20years
never bin busted....I don't post my full room often
if you look at my pictures....and I smoke ALL the buds I grow&seeds
seeds are great to smoke outdoor at night

popo are learning to grow with us....grow tomato's  




*RedVineKush*


----------



## RosterMan

What type is That one Smoke?


----------



## Smoke

TheBlackHydra said:


> I have a software counter for counting fine small parts it narrowed down the seed count  Congrats , I had ever intention to tell any winner at the end.


IF you remember Cheating in the game it's a penalty
but a small penalty (ban for life)

*RedVineKush*


----------



## RosterMan

Another Great Bud Bro
How do you trim, wet or dry?


----------



## Smoke

TheBlackHydra said:


> What would you have done if I said 265


I just saw....at 265 OUT OVER know winner in the game
prize in next game


----------



## Smoke

TheBlackHydra said:


> Another Great Bud Bro
> How do you trim, wet or dry?


I trim the big leaves on the plant with my fingers
after I cut 8to10in branches and finish with the scissor
it's very wet
the buds of the clone of M53-1 (SCDCxBB8 F1)
it's drying nicely....after trimming the buds will dry for 10days
after in a paper bag for maybe a week big buds take longer
and in the jars for the curing....opening the jars one a day
2or3mi with a lite shack&turn
I can show you the RedVineKush today
after 2+ mounts of curing nice and did change of color

*M53-1 (SCDCxBB8 F1) *


----------



## Smoke

*M53-1 (SCDCxBB8 F1) * she's in my room now


----------



## Smoke

TheBlackHydra said:


> Joe , I never planned to get any seeds
> I was playing for fun like you said


Anyone can play just for fun and not take the prize
one day someone will get the WIN....great for him or her
if after 4 games no winner is taking the prize =40

*M53-5 (SCDCxBB8F1)*will take pics of the dry buds soon













maybe tonight the pics


----------



## Smoke

the frosting it like brow sugar now

*S116 (RedVineKush) *after 2mounts of curing


----------



## Smoke

Just finish feeding my girls
And I was thinking of adding the
RedVineKush F1 to the prize
of the second game

Next game will by 8h a fast game
I need just one winner 
I will do a game with just one player
If I have just one in the game....get ready

*MIX S116 (RedVineKush F1)*


----------



## Bugus_Monkey

Ready


----------



## RosterMan

SUBMARINEGIRL ,  You and I are always goofing around so I never know when you are serious about what you say.
She is a Good grower and will do your babies Proud .
Hydra


----------



## WeedHopper

Someone did win. That was you Hydra but since you are giving them too Submarinegirl he can deal with her.
I have the winning number given to me before the game so I know everything is on the up and up. Smoke take the conversation between you and Submarinegirl to a PM to work out details.


----------



## RosterMan




----------



## RosterMan

Smoke What is your highest THC percentage % plant your have breed yourself
Anything above 30% THC values?


----------



## Bugus_Monkey

What are your smells and flavor like on the Red Vine Kush? 
When does the next seed count start?


----------



## Smoke

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Ready



YesSir player ready to go....but I will not do any more games
But I'm kidding  


Bugus_Monkey said:


> What are your smells and flavor like on the Red Vine Kush?
> When does the next seed count start?



Monkey It's hard for me to explain all those flowers with
my English....not sure if I speak English some players NEED
google
just to play a simple game....you asking me to explain smell
and flavor are you kidding me....the best way to smell the
redvinekush it's to win some....a player like you ready to play
at all time will win if I do a very short game....

*SCDCxBB8 F1 No1 *and smoke from Smoke


----------



## Smoke

TheBlackHydra said:


> SUBMARINEGIRL ,  You and I are always goofing around so I never know when you are serious about what you say.
> She is a Good grower and will do your babies Proud .
> Hydra



Goofing around....saying you are cheating 
and Sub said the same
2 cheater's....it's a penalty cheating....next game cheater will PAY

The worst it's I did speak with Sub on PM's
and now I see she's cheating in the game....wat can I do now HELP

YES I Know I saw the pic of Sub in Bud Of The Mount
and I did vote for her very nice picture

*SCDCxBB8 F1 No1



*


----------



## Smoke

TheBlackHydra said:


> Smoke What is your highest THC percentage % plant your have breed yourself
> Anything above 30% THC values?



I really don't know never tested any
the test it's ME....if I don't finish a joint it's very potent
if the original Peyote Purple it really at 28%thc
one of the weed I like the smoke very potent
and I did some mix higher in thc I'm sure

Can I buy somewhere a kit to test THC

*SCDCxBB8 F1 No1*


----------



## Smoke

WeedHopper said:


> Someone did win. That was you Hydra but since you are giving them too Submarinegirl he can deal with her.
> I have the winning number given to me before the game so I know everything is on the up and up. Smoke take the conversation between you and Submarinegirl to a PM to work out details.



Thanks for keeping the number and explain to Blacky
way he will never smoke the M134
it's Sub one day she will smoke some M134
and maybe with some RVK

Thanks Brother

*M134










*


----------



## joeb631a

smoking pot should never be this hard to do !


----------



## RosterMan

joeb631a said:


> smoking pot should never be this hard to do !


Yep Im done, one should never have to work so hard to be friendly


----------



## Smoke

joeb631a said:


> smoking pot should never be this hard to do !


Wat do you mean Joe
And wat can by easyer of giving 2 numbers 
To win some of the best weeds*  



*


----------



## Smoke

TheBlackHydra said:


> Yep Im done, one should never have to work so hard to be friendly



Yes you are done Blacky
Scared to give your address


----------



## joeb631a

Smoke said:


> Wat do you mean Joe
> And wat can by easyer of giving 2 numbers
> To win some of the best weeds*
> View attachment 292663
> *


my head hurts !


----------



## RosterMan

Smoke said:


> Yes you are done Blacky
> Scared to give your address
> View attachment 292669


Not at all Good sir
Just don't want to waste my time growing out another unproven seed chucker.
But Thk you for allowing me to play your Game


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Smoke said:


> Thanks for keeping the number and explain to Blacky
> way he will never smoke the M134
> it's Sub one day she will smoke some M134
> and maybe with some RVK
> 
> Thanks Brother
> 
> *M134View attachment 292627
> 
> View attachment 292630
> 
> View attachment 292626
> *


Smoke, do you have issues?  My mind is bending with your game.


----------



## Smoke

joeb631a said:


> my head hurts !



Smoke a joint or 2  and drink water with nutes*


*


----------



## RosterMan

SubmarineGirl said:


> Smoke, do you have issues?  My mind is bending with your game.


He is trying to be friends with us so...........................
Im gonna say yep
He is one of us


----------



## Smoke

SubmarineGirl said:


> Smoke, do you have issues?  My mind is bending with your game.



Not sure of the word issues
If you think I'm mad of something 
I realy not....I'm  goofing  kidding
I did speak with you on PM's
Wat I said will by wat I said....you have
10 seeds in your bank


----------



## RosterMan

@SubmarineGirl 
They call it a sling Blade  ..............Yep........


----------



## SubmarineGirl

TheBlackHydra said:


> He is trying to be friends with us so...........................
> Im gonna say yep
> He is one of us


Yes I think so. The same but different like the rest of us. I’m just smoking some calmer weed I think…


----------



## Smoke

TheBlackHydra said:


> Not at all Good sir
> Just don't want to waste my time growing out another unproven seed chucker.
> But Thk you for allowing me to play your Game



You are right I am Smokiethechucker but
the best  
Right not proof but pics of everything 
And bon't call me sir you are older *


*


----------



## RosterMan

Let me guess your birthday is in January and you just turned 28?


----------



## joeb631a

bonjour mon ami comment allez-vous nous sommes heureux que vous nous ayez rejoint. Je pense toujours que nous avons besoin d'un mur entre le canada et les États-Unis. C'est là que nous puisons tout notre air froid !


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Smoke said:


> Not sure of the word issues
> If you think I'm mad of something
> I realy not....I'm  goofing  kidding
> I did speak with you on PM's
> Wat I said will by wat I said....you have
> 10 seeds in your bank  View attachment 292673


Ok maybe issues wasn’t the right word… maybe you’re one of those fast thinkers. I have trouble keeping up with the all over the place thing. I’m a slow thinker so spoon feed me please


----------



## joeb631a

gots to feed my boy he is hungry !!


----------



## Smoke

joeb631a said:


> bonjour mon ami comment allez-vous nous sommes heureux que vous nous ayez rejoint. Je pense toujours que nous avons besoin d'un mur entre le canada et les États-Unis. C'est là que nous puisons tout notre air froid !



I have to Google this one
A OK you are right the cold air come from
the north....hot air from the south east or west


----------



## RosterMan

SubmarineGirl said:


> Ok maybe issues wasn’t the right word… maybe you’re one of those fast thinkers. I have trouble keeping up with the all over the place thing. I’m a slow thinker so spoon feed me please


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Smoke said:


> I really don't know never tested any
> the test it's ME....if I don't finish a joint it's very potent
> if the original Peyote Purple it really at 28%thc
> one of the weed I like the smoke very potent
> and I did some mix higher in thc I'm sure
> 
> Can I buy somewhere a kit to test THC
> 
> *SCDCxBB8 F1 No1* View attachment 292622
> View attachment 292623
> View attachment 292624


I can test the THC 4u


----------



## Smoke

SubmarineGirl said:


> Ok maybe issues wasn’t the right word… maybe you’re one of those fast thinkers. I have trouble keeping up with the all over the place thing. I’m a slow thinker so spoon feed me please



OK 


Now I know 


Fast thinker....no haft of my brain  
is gone in smoke


First thing to do if you play
Paper and pen 🖊 


Note all the numbers
And wait to give your number
Look wat others players are giving
By for you play


I have more tips but for now
It's a full spoon *


*


----------



## Hippie420

joeb631a said:


> bonjour mon ami comment allez-vous nous sommes heureux que vous nous ayez rejoint. Je pense toujours que nous avons besoin d'un mur entre le canada et les États-Unis. C'est là que nous puisons tout notre air froid !


----------



## joeb631a

J'ai besoin d'une sieste !
 I need a nap !


----------



## joeb631a

Hippie420 said:


>



I loved that movie!


----------



## Smoke

SubmarineGirl said:


> I can test the THC 4u



NOW YOU ARE TAKING 
Great idea  but I have 200 flowers to test you are old or a young woman 



A green pheno of the M134 you have seeds
Can wait to see the THC level on this  one


----------



## pute

Hi gang...smells good in here.  The only one who cheats in here is me.


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Smoke said:


> OK
> 
> 
> Now I know
> 
> 
> Fast thinker....no haft of my brain
> is gone in smoke
> 
> 
> First thing to do if you play
> Paper and pen 🖊
> 
> 
> Note all the numbers
> And wait to give your number
> Look wat others players are giving
> By for you play
> 
> 
> I have more tips but for now
> It's a full spoon *View attachment 292680
> *


The whole paper and pen thing kinda kills my buzz which I usually am in partaking in when I here.


----------



## Smoke

Hippie420 said:


>




Hi Hippie great to see you check those Frenchman
.... 
....


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Smoke said:


> NOW YOU ARE TAKING
> Great idea  but I have 200 flowers to test you are old or a young woman View attachment 292681
> 
> A green pheno of the M134 you have seeds
> Can wait to see the THC level on this  one


Experience with THC testing is what matters. Let’s just say I’m qualified


----------



## SubmarineGirl

pute said:


> Hi gang...smells good in here.  The only one who cheats in here is me.


Good afternoon Pute  hope your day is going well


----------



## Smoke

joeb631a said:


> J'ai besoin d'une sieste !
> I need a nap !


 Moi Aussi....


----------



## pute

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good afternoon Pute  hope your day is going well


Making the best of it SubGirl


----------



## Smoke

pute said:


> Hi gang...smells good in here.  The only one who cheats in here is me.


Yes I know Pute....you are not banning me
so you are cheating BUT great to see you OldSir
are you fishing lately....will go soon to check some spots
for my outdoor grow....but the water it very cold to wake in
the river to fish I have to stay on the side.... Pike 26pounds




Wose taking the pic and the guide of the day
over 2h of hard fishing to get the fish in the boat


----------



## pute

Nobody is getting banned.....unless I ban myself.


----------



## Smoke

SubmarineGirl said:


> Experience with THC testing is what matters. Let’s just say I’m qualified


Yes but if you are old you will not have time to test 200 flowers
it way I ask....not to have a date with you....I'm to old for dating
but I can water ski with one hand


----------



## Smoke

pute said:


> Nobody is getting banned.....unless I ban myself.



Please don't ban yourself ALL need you here to keep
the stoners like me on the right line


----------



## joeb631a

He clearly  smokes great weed ....


----------



## pute

joeb631a said:


> He clearly  smokes great weed ....


nothing wrong with that


----------



## joeb631a

pute said:


> nothing wrong with that


I really feel everyone needs to smooth over the edges in life , wish more people  got stoned ate pizza and started a band .


----------



## Hippie420

SubmarineGirl said:


> Experience with THC testing is what matters. Let’s just say I’m qualified


And a great dancer, too!


----------



## Smoke

joeb631a said:


> He clearly  smokes great weed ....



I hope you are smoking some great weeds too
today I'm smoking some small buds of the 

*SCDCxBB8 F1 No5 *  draying nicely


----------



## Smoke

pute said:


> nothing wrong with that


....  *M39*


----------



## Smoke

joeb631a said:


> I really feel everyone needs to smooth over the edges in life , wish more people  got stoned ate pizza and started a band .



And stop hard dope like coke&crak or crak&coke
not sure for the word crak....but ppl in deep ch.i.t (crakhead)

The music it 24)7 here in the wood's
I'm sure with your face Joe it's the best place for you
in the woods with all my plants....will pay you to keep my
outdoor plants safe
keeping the EvilQueen safe mean $$$$


----------



## Smoke

Hippie420 said:


> And a great dancer, too!



I think by for speaking I will wait for the answer of Sub
BUT if you have the proof in the forum
I like to see by for I speak

*EvilQueen*


----------



## joeb631a

Smoke said:


> And stop hard dope like coke&crak or crak&coke
> not sure for the word crak....but ppl in deep ch.i.t (crakhead)
> 
> The music it 24)7 here in the wood's
> I'm sure with your face Joe it's the best place for you
> in the woods with all my plants....will pay you to keep my
> outdoor plants safe
> keeping the EvilQueen safe mean $$$$View attachment 292702


WOULDNT NEED TO PAY ME !  
N'AURA PAS BESOIN DE ME PAYER !


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Hippie420 said:


> And a great dancer, too!


Yes and that too


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Smoke said:


> I think by for speaking I will wait for the answer of Sub
> BUT if you have the proof in the forum
> I like to see by for I speak
> 
> *EvilQueen*
> View attachment 292703


See for I speak yes to good dancer sub girl


----------



## joeb631a

SubmarineGirl said:


> See for I speak yes to good dancer sub girl


----------



## SubmarineGirl

joeb631a said:


>



Sub girl no dance to that tho


----------



## joeb631a

SubmarineGirl said:


> Sub girl no dance to that tho


me neither !


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Sub girl thinks smoke is a tiny dancer and will like that one


----------



## joeb631a

Good Luck for tomorrow . I hope all goes easy .


----------



## SubmarineGirl

joeb631a said:


> Good Luck for tomorrow . I hope all goes easy .


Thanx so much for remembering me too


----------



## joeb631a

SubmarineGirl said:


> Thanx so much for remembering me too


Je me souviens..


----------



## Smoke

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes and that too


Ok now I need proof from you if you are a great dancer
show us some move....or explain some dancing move
I hope you don't a pole in your dance move


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Smoke needs proof


----------



## Smoke

joeb631a said:


> WOULDNT NEED TO PAY ME !
> N'AURA PAS BESOIN DE ME PAYER !


 Ok but you smoke 7g a day or 14g....
I need some at the end of the season
if 14g I will start more clones now with my TOOLS


----------



## Smoke

SubmarineGirl said:


> Sub girl thinks smoke is a tiny dancer and will like that one



I think I did dance one time in my life....it woes a slow
very easy to dance
I like looking at dancers but I don't pay


----------



## SubmarineGirl

I’ll bet it was


----------



## Smoke

joeb631a said:


> Good Luck for tomorrow . I hope all goes easy .





SubmarineGirl said:


> Thanx so much for remembering me too



Wat is going on over here secret message or wat
need google on this one

*Smoky* 1day


----------



## joeb631a

Smoke said:


> Ok but you smoke 7g a day or 14g....
> I need some at the end of the season
> if 14g I will start more clones now with my TOOLSView attachment 292713
> View attachment 292714
> View attachment 292715


 
Je ne savais pas que les Canadiens étaient si sérieux ....!
I never knew Canadians were so serious ....!


----------



## Smoke

joeb631a said:


> Je me souviens..



On all the plats of cars and bikes those words are on the plate




just won a prize the pic


----------



## WeedHopper

Dont they have a program that will translate Canadian where we understand what the hell Smoke is saying?


----------



## Smoke

SubmarineGirl said:


> Smoke needs proof


O YES all the time....by for a game
remember DNA, prints, all your seeds 
and the keys of your house and your car
....dat it proof you are a great grower and dancer

I'm just a great racer not a dancer


----------



## joeb631a

Smoke said:


> On all the plats of cars and bikes those words are on the plate
> View attachment 292718
> 
> just won a prize the pic


THATS HOW I REMEMBER ..!


----------



## joeb631a

joeb631a said:


> Je ne savais pas que les Canadiens étaient si sérieux ....!
> I never knew Canadians were so serious ....!


MY GIRLFRIEND HAD A PEUGEOT !


----------



## Smoke

WeedHopper said:


> Dont they have a program that will translate Canadian where we understand what the **** Smoke is saying?



NOP....sorry
wat is the problem Joe
wat part do you don't understand
I do understand the word (****) in your post

*LavenderxClementine*


----------



## joeb631a

Smoke said:


> NOP....sorry
> wat is the problem Joe
> wat part do you don't understand
> I do understand the word (****) in your post
> 
> *LavenderxClementine*
> View attachment 292725
> 
> [/QUO
> No problem my friend ! I think I understand you most of the time !


----------



## Smoke

joeb631a said:


> MY GIRLFRIEND HAD A PEUGEOT !



She must by really nice and intelligent to have a French car

*PurpleUrklexClementine


*


----------



## joeb631a

Smoke said:


> She must by really nice and intelligent to have a French car
> 
> *PurpleUrklexClementineView attachment 292728
> *


She was and still is . A Nurse Practitioner.


----------



## SubmarineGirl

WeedHopper said:


> Dont they have a program that will translate Canadian where we understand what the **** Smoke is saying?


I don’t think there is even an app for that…


----------



## Smoke

SubmarineGirl said:


> I don’t think there is even an app for that…



Wat is a app...  l don't know


----------



## Smoke

joeb631a said:


> She was and still is . A Nurse Practitioner.


And you a grower or you are working


----------



## joeb631a

Smoke said:


> And you a grower or you are working


grow  a little ,work a little ! Im 67


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Smoke said:


> Wat is a app...  l don't know


Im sure


----------



## Smoke

joeb631a said:


> grow  a little ,work a little ! Im 67


You beat me with 67 I,m under 60


----------



## Smoke

SubmarineGirl said:


> Im sure


Of wat the app....are you sure at100%


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Smoke said:


> Of wat the app....are you sure at100%


Yes of course 100%


----------



## Smoke

You are 100% sure of me not knowing application = app....you lost this one


----------



## RosterMan




----------



## Smoke

Smoke said:


> Wat is a app...  l don't know



Hydra It's the question...you need glasses blacky

I just saw I can't PM you....


----------



## bigsur51

joeb631a said:


> MY GIRLFRIEND HAD A PEUGEOT !






was it a 404?


----------



## joeb631a

bigsur51 said:


> was it a 404?


i think it was a 504


----------



## Smoke

joeb631a said:


> i think it was a 504


Joe did you start a game ...I'm in...506


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Smoke said:


> You are 100% sure of me not knowing application = app....you lost this one


Ok then smoke you win


----------



## Smoke

SubmarineGirl said:


> Ok then smoke you win


Did I won something like a prize
But I did cheat....so you are the winner


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Smoke said:


> Did I won something like a prize
> But I did cheat....so you are the winner View attachment 292749


I knew you cheated tho but it’s ok


----------



## Smoke

SubmarineGirl said:


> I knew you cheated tho but it’s ok



I did cheat with my English 
But I'm not a cheater .....take my word
and I'm not a chucker of seeds
I work very hard on my mix's....take my word* 


*


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Smoke said:


> I did cheat with my English
> But I'm not a cheater .....take my word
> and I'm not a chucker of seeds
> I work very hard on my mix's....take my word*View attachment 292751
> *


I’ll take it with a grain of salt smoke. Nice bud pic. You growing anything now?


----------



## Bugus_Monkey

I'm out, confused, and overworked. Good luck!


----------



## Smoke

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’ll take it with a grain of salt smoke. Nice bud pic. You growing anything now?



Yes I know for the salt 

Yes I'm growing the testers
SCDCxBlueberry8 F2's 10 girls 3 mix in flower at 9days
and 2 small clones of the Mix M47
looking for the first time at those girls
But I grown by for the M47 and was very nice
Now in veg I have some M47 to fine a male
and in flower the Mix-S21 (Humboldt Purple) the seeds
are from my friend (Smellboat)

In veg I have my plants for my outdoor season
4xM29 peyotepurplexstrawberryfrost
4xM53 scdcxblueberry8 f1
4xMix 1A&1B m39xsourgrape
4xM160 Testers scdcxbb8 f2's
2xMix-23 m39xshish99

*M39 Outdoor 



*


----------



## Patwi

interesting and possible exciting with outdoor offering .. alas, your ability to communicate in english  has lot to be desired but  .. I can always put my thoughts in the rumblage where I cannot translate .. stay frosty


----------



## Smoke

Bugus_Monkey said:


> I'm out, confused, and overworked. Good luck!



Hi Monkey don't by confused noting is going on 
NO game just taking


----------



## Bugus_Monkey

OK - Let us know when the next count starts. I want to win so bad.


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Smoke said:


> Yes I know for the salt
> 
> Yes I'm growing the testers
> SCDCxBlueberry8 F2's 10 girls 3 mix in flower at 9days
> and 2 small clones of the Mix M47
> looking for the first time at those girls
> But I grown by for the M47 and was very nice
> Now in veg I have some M47 to fine a male
> and in flower the Mix-S21 (Humboldt Purple) the seeds
> are from my friend (Smellboat)
> 
> In veg I have my plants for my outdoor season
> 4xM29 peyotepurplexstrawberryfrost
> 4xM53 scdcxblueberry8 f1
> 4xMix 1A&1B m39xsourgrape
> 4xM160 Testers scdcxbb8 f2's
> 2xMix-23 m39xshish99
> 
> *M39 Outdoor
> View attachment 292758
> *


What kinda setup do you have tent, lights do you have a separate grow tent or do you just veg under lights like I do. Im gonna have a veg tent one day. I just have to make room for one… are you growing organic? Mostly just trying to make seeds?


----------



## Smoke

patwi said:


> interesting and possible exciting with outdoor offering .. alas, your ability to communicate in english  has lot to be desired but  .. I can always put my thoughts in the rumblage where I cannot translate .. stay frosty


Hi @patwi nice to meet you 
Very sorry for my English
and my French it not really French....Quebecois it's a mix
of language

I did some test outdoor last year with some mix's

*M53-1 SCDCxBB8 F1 Outdoor 2021











*


----------



## Smoke

SubmarineGirl said:


> What kinda setup do you have tent, lights do you have a separate grow tent or do you just veg under lights like I do. Im gonna have a veg tent one day. I just have to make room for one… are you growing organic? Mostly just trying to make seeds?



I don't use a tent ....a 400w in a small room
of my house 6x8feets or foots
with mirrors on the walls and one small
bathroom fan to take the hot air in my bathroom to keep my warm in the shower 

The veg part in room No2 4x6 with 6xT5 55w and growing in soil (Pro-Mix)

For the males in flower I have a box
to collect the pollen
With 2xT5 55w in room No3 my room

*Mix-23 (M39xShish99) * Outdoor 2021


----------



## Smoke

Update on my plants in veg
the M47....looking for a male
tester M160....going outdoor maybe 30-05-2022
M29A....going outdoor same date
last years the M29A made me very happy
did cut her the 30-09-2021 
the SCDCxBB F1 did cut her the 15-10-2021 

*M47 (SCDCxBB2)x(NL5xBB2)  









M160 (SCDCxBB8 F2) *tester
*







M29A (PeyotePxSBF) *clone
*





*


----------



## Smoke

Smoking some SCDCxBB8 F1 today grown outdoor (2021)  









the last joint will by dangerous&Great to smoke


----------



## Smoke

Question to all....one of the tester of the SCDCxBB8 F2's
she have 3 leaves on each level and very even
and some leaves with 11 points
never saw one so nice....DO I KEEP HER FOR BREEDING OR NOT 

Not sure wat to do with her at 10 days in flower
I can clone her or reveg now....or just look at her in the test

*M160 (SCDCxBB8 F2)*  one point you don't see it's 11


----------



## Smoke

*La phyllotaxie spiralée,* 
Possèdent deux fois plus de chromosomes

C’est un trait extrêmement utile, car il augmente la production de THC de manière significative.... 

*La phyllotaxie spiralée,*
certains sont d’avis que ces types de plantes produisent des fleurs à effet plus puissant....

*La phyllotaxie spiralée,*
Ce genre de mutation est elle aussi très joli. La géométrie naturelle est importante dans les plants de cannabis. Cette mutation produit des plants légèrement différents. Les plantes traditionnelles ont deux feuilles qui poussent depuis chaque espace internodaux. Les plantes atteintes de phyllotaxie spiralée ont 3 feuilles. Ces plantes ont tendance à être beaucoup plus robustes, plus buissonneuses....

*Now I think after 2 good joints






*


----------



## Smoke

In the testers it's the M166 the first to start her flower

*M166 (M39xSourGrape)x(SCDCxBlueberry8 F1) *10days










*11 points*




I have 2 bags of the M166
maybe I can do a game and I will count one of the bag
if I have 4 players to play....after I will do a game

*M166



*
Just click on (Like) and you are in the game  need4
@Bugus_Monkey ....in the game
@SubmarineGirl 
@bigsur51


----------



## Bugus_Monkey

First Guess is - Both bags. Close with out going over. 710 seeds.


----------



## bigsur51

973


----------



## WeedHopper

So there should be a winner in every contest because the closest guess to the bag count wins,, Correct?  
If that's the case Mods won't need to know the count to keep the game honest because there will be a winner no matter what the count.


----------



## SubmarineGirl

899


----------



## RosterMan

Im not Playin


----------



## WeedHopper

The game hasnt even started if you read what he said.


----------



## Smoke

WeedHopper said:


> So there should be a winner in every contest because the closest guess to the bag count wins,, Correct?
> If that's the case Mods won't need to know the count to keep the game honest because there will be a winner no matter what the count.



Hi Hopper....yes a winner each game the closest to the total
BUT not over the total...out of the game IF over

I can give the total to a Mod
by for I start the game no problem
but ALL can trust me at 100%....all the pictures of the game
are made by for I start the game

Hopper if I don't give you the numbers YOU can play
and all the Mod's too



WeedHopper said:


> The game hasnt even started if you read what he said.



Right....I said
(if I have 4 players ready to play I will do a game)
with ONE of the bags

I see 3 players ready to play.... 
just one more player and I start the game




@Bugus_Monkey ....in the next game
@SubmarineGirl
@bigsur51
@WeedHopper


----------



## WeedHopper

I dont need the number as long as there is a winner my friend.


Send me the number and i will play.  That was a joke.


----------



## WeedHopper

Okay. Im in. Start the game.
If win i am gifting them anyway.
Put the bag up where i can count.


----------



## Smoke

WeedHopper said:


> Okay. Im in. Start the game.
> If win i am gifting them anyway.
> Put the bag up where i can count.



Perfect....now I will count ONE bag and shoot the pictures
maybe in 1h I will post the seeds to count  

*SCDCxBB8 F1* grown outdoor


----------



## OGKushman

damn there is a lot to take in here  beauty buds…more seeds then you can plant in 5 lifetimes 

What size is your flowering light?


----------



## OGKushman

This appears to be tripling and if so is called a whorled phyllotaxy.  It can be an extremely efficient strain producing 33% more then the same strain without the tripling nodes at the main stem. Seeds start out opposite then transition to alternate as they mature. Rarely they whorl though.


----------



## SubmarineGirl

I already guessed don’t swell my head smoke


----------



## Smoke

OGKushman said:


> damn there is a lot to take in here  beauty buds…more seeds then you can plant in 5 lifetimes
> 
> What size is your flowering light?


Hi @OGKushman nice to meet you  Thanks
one thing in my thread don't LOOK at my English
just the pictures

I think it's 10 lifetimes bin breeding for 15years

If you like to play in the next game....you can
if you have a full grow from seeds to buds to show me
YOU can play....I'm sure you have one or 2
if you don't need seeds and you win....give the prize
to the next player

*The bag to count next post


*


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Smoke said:


> Hi @OGKushman nice to meet you  Thanks
> one thing in my thread don't LOOK at my English
> just the pictures
> 
> I think it's 10 lifetimes bin breeding for 15years
> 
> If you like to play in the next game....you can
> if you have a full grow from seeds to buds to show me
> YOU can play....I'm sure you have one or 2
> if you don't need seeds and you win....give the prize
> to the next player
> 
> *The bag to count next postView attachment 293058
> *


Watch out @OGKushman smoke is a teaser with lots of strange rules and you need to keep records with pen and paper to play. Depending on what you’re smokin, yo my want to get out right now


----------



## Smoke

SubmarineGirl said:


> I already guessed don’t swell my head smoke



Ok but the game just starting now 
just smoke one joint and look at the bag you have 12h
First number you give it's the pic IN the bag
After the first numbers are all lock in
I WILL post a pic of the seeds FLAT in my box
for the second round of numbers....OK ALL players

*Game No2* Closest to the total Win BUT don't go OVER






@Bugus_Monkey .000-000
@SubmarineGirl ...365-000
@bigsur51 ..............000-000
@WeedHopper ....370-000


----------



## WeedHopper

370


----------



## SubmarineGirl

363 
i have 12 hours to change my vote


----------



## SubmarineGirl

WeedHopper said:


> Its only one bag Submarinegirl. Its not nowhere near that many. Just a hint. Go back and look at the last winners' count.


my bags of seeds are not exhausting to count


----------



## Smoke

WeedHopper said:


> 370


Wopper 370....perfect you are not over but not close
if I DON'T take the second numbers in the game you are
not close ok....It a game I can stop at any time
but for the game No2 it's 2 numbers you will give

*3Leafer* will by her name


----------



## Smoke

SubmarineGirl said:


> 365
> i have 12 hours to change my vote





WeedHopper said:


> Its only one bag Submarinegirl. Its not nowhere near that many. Just a hint. Go back and look at the last winners' count.



Yes Wopper it's one bag
I think Sub did fkup her number with 862 
NOW I see Sub did change her number 365
WOW penalty to Sub

*Mix-23 (M39xShish99)....*taking some pics of the buds


----------



## SubmarineGirl

See what I mean, first smoke says we have 12 hours now he takes it back


----------



## WeedHopper

There is no proof you changed your count.


----------



## SubmarineGirl

WeedHopper said:


> There is no proof you changed your count.


The rules didn’t say we couldn’t change them in the 12 hours… so I changed it again


----------



## Smoke

SubmarineGirl said:


> 365
> i have 12 hours to change my vote



Nop....12h to give your first number
it's to give all player time to give a number
AFTER I will post a pic of the seeds flat in my box
for the second number of all the players

365 great shot Sub....in front of Hopper
and I think you are not over....safe play
BUT if I use the in the message....DON'T take my word

And just Kidding for your penalty  

*M39xShish99* grown outdoor


----------



## SubmarineGirl

WeedHopper said:


> There is no proof you changed your count.


The rules didn’t say we couldn’t change them in the 12 hours… so I changed it again


----------



## WeedHopper

Me too.
Im mostly fking with Smoke. I dont need the beans so i will gift them if i win. Im growing nothing but Autos for awhile.


----------



## RosterMan




----------



## WeedHopper

Smoke ya better tell your other players to get with the program and put a number into the game.


----------



## SubmarineGirl

WeedHopper said:


> Smoke ya better tell your other players to get with the program and put a number into the game.


They have 12h according to the rules this minute


----------



## Smoke

SubmarineGirl said:


> The rules didn’t say we couldn’t change them in the 12 hours… so I changed it again


 
You are Right
but I am the rules so your number it's (365 Lock In)

A part of the seeds FLAT in my box
NOT to count it not the full pic of the seeds


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Part of the seeds? Guess how many missing?


----------



## RosterMan

SubmarineGirl said:


> Part of the seeds? Guess how many missing?


Did you read the fine print Only ships within Canada /


----------



## WeedHopper

Its just a tease. Besides, if he shows the whole bag with seeds flat they will be easy to count. All i gotta do is print the picture of the seeds. Take a pen and check each one off as i count.


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Smoke said:


> You are Right
> but I am the rules so your number it's (365 Lock In)
> 
> A part of the seeds FLAT in my box
> NOT to count it not the full pic of the seedsView attachment 293063


Se what I mean @OGKushman about smoke changing the rules all the time.


----------



## Smoke

WeedHopper said:


> Smoke ya better tell your other players to get with the program and put a number into the game.



All have 12h to give a number....I start the game at 1pm here
so at 1am on my clock....first round FINISH

I did....all bin link to the picture....I can get more players
take my word 

*PurpleJackie*


----------



## RosterMan

Just use your Paint app and make a white dot on each one while counting


----------



## SubmarineGirl

WeedHopper said:


> Its just a tease. Besides, if he shows the whole bag with seeds flat they will be easy to count. All i gotta do is print the picture of the seeds. Take a pen and check each one off as i count.


You can let me know what your number is after you do all that counting each seed. I’m be sampling my stash waiting for your answer


----------



## RosterMan

I still have not received my seeds from the 1st game


----------



## Smoke

WeedHopper said:


> Its just a tease. Besides, if he shows the whole bag with seeds flat they will be easy to count. All i gotta do is print the picture of the seeds. Take a pen and check each one off as i count.



Don't need to print the pic you have a APP with a color pen
I know the pic flat in my box it's easier to count
and it's possible to by Right on the total....IT THE GAME

SO now you have to win brother and give the prize

*M39 *40days of flowering and ready to cut
*


*


----------



## SubmarineGirl

ordering super computerized seed counter to win 10 free seeds


----------



## Smoke

*Game No2* Closest to the total Win BUT don't go OVER







@Bugus_Monkey .000-000
@SubmarineGirl ...365-000
@bigsur51 ..............000-000
@WeedHopper ....370-000 (penalty cheating)


----------



## Smoke

The Mother of the seeds M166 at 53days

*Mix-1B (M39xSourGrape) 





*


----------



## RosterMan

SubmarineGirl said:


> t ya mine LOL
> ordering super computerized seed counter to win 10 free seeds


I'll rent you mine


----------



## Smoke

....


----------



## WeedHopper

He is messing with ya Smoke. That's what we do here. Its all in fun my friend. If he didn't like you he wouldn't talk to you.
All of this is in fun is it not? It's not like the contest is a big deal. It's 10 seeds out of hundreds that you have. Now if it was 10 seeds out of 20 then maybe the game would be more serious. 
Smoke a joint and send me the number where i can win.


----------



## SubmarineGirl

WeedHopper said:


> He is messing with ya Smoke. That's what we do here. Its all in fun my friend. If he didn't like you he wouldn't talk to you.


Yes smoke we are all here to mess with you.


----------



## Smoke

SubmarineGirl said:


> ordering super computerized seed counter to win 10 free seeds



Great for seeds Sub....but not for pictures of seeds
do you know if you play 20 games and win10
your collection will by nice....  and it's a prize NOT 10seeds

*RedVineKush*


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Smoke said:


> Great for seeds Sub....but not for pictures of seeds
> do you know if you play 20 games and win10
> your collection will by nice....  and it's a prize NOT 10seeds
> 
> ....
> 
> View attachment 293071


Ok a prize then. I love prizes.


----------



## Smoke

WeedHopper said:


> He is messing with ya Smoke. That's what we do here. Its all in fun my friend. If he didn't like you he wouldn't talk to you.
> All of this is in fun is it not? It's not like the contest is a big deal. It's 10 seeds out of hundreds that you have. Now if it was 10 seeds out of 20 then maybe the game would be more serious.
> Smoke a joint and send me the number where i can win.



Ok Hydra or Roster....you are sure it's for fun
not welling to give me your address....for everyone to see
calling me a chucker....and make FUN of it
making funny jokes of my English.....ok this one I can take it
and posting all the time in the game....to fkup the game

I really don't have any problem with you Roster 
my old friend....but you did fkup the first game 

Great I can do a game with original strains
like the Shish99, PurpleJackie, any strains from
my friend Maddfarmer ....I just speak with him yesterday

*S118 (M39xSG)x(RedVineKush)



*


----------



## bigsur51

purple Jackie?

is that a cross of Mendo Purps and Jackie-O?


----------



## Smoke

bigsur51 said:


> purple Jackie?
> 
> is that a cross of Mendo Purps and Jackie-O?


 
Not sure of the cross but I will look or ask
It's from Maddfarmer Genetics


----------



## bigsur51

Smoke said:


> Not sure of the cross but I will look or ask
> It's from Maddfarmer Genetics
> View attachment 293074
> 
> View attachment 293075





thanks Amigo

i would be interested if it was Jackie-O and where did he source it from


----------



## Hippie420

SubmarineGirl said:


> Ok a prize then. I love prizes.


You just won a pet French Canadian! SURPRISE!!!!!!


----------



## Smoke

TheBlackHydra said:


> Just use your Paint app and make a white dot on each one while counting
> View attachment 293065


Right on Hydra.... so I need all the players for the second number
the one with a fast PEN can by the winner  
waiting to see Monkey by for anything

I use red with the pen....white it harder to see

*PurpleJackie *47days


----------



## Smoke

bigsur51 said:


> thanks Amigo
> 
> i would be interested if it was Jackie-O and where did he source it from


I just saw it's (PurpleUrklexPurpleUrkle) the cross 
.... Purple Jackie (par Madd Farmer Genetics) :: Info de Variété


----------



## Smoke

After the the test of the SCDCxBB8 F'2
I will start the BipolarJackie (NL5xPurpleJackie) 
to see and breed
I saw A plant grown by a friend of Maddfarmer
CAN'T wait to see some girls




*BipolarJackie *grown by a great grower


----------



## Smoke

*Game No2* Closest to the total Win BUT don't go OVER







@Bugus_Monkey .000-000
@SubmarineGirl ...365-000
@bigsur51 ..............379 -000



@TheBlackHydra are you in the game
or just smoking like me


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Hippie420 said:


> You just won a pet French Canadian! SURPRISE!!!!!!


Ah shucks


----------



## bigsur51

Smoke said:


> I just saw it's (PurpleUrklexPurpleUrkle) the cross
> .... Purple Jackie (par Madd Farmer Genetics) :: Info de Variété
> View attachment 293078





hmmmmm…makes me wonder why he threw in the name Jackie on a backcrossed polyhybred…..

my guess is marketing


----------



## bigsur51

bigsur51 said:


> 973





there is my guess Monsignor , about 3 pages back


----------



## Smoke

bigsur51 said:


> hmmmmm…makes me wonder why he threw in the name Jackie on a backcrossed polyhybred…..
> 
> my guess is marketing


 
On the pack of the PurpleJackie I saw (Freebies) on the back
I think Madd never sold any of the PJackie just freebies
to ppls baying seeds from him....BUT not sure
the PUrkle of Madd I saw some pics 15+years ago

*Mix-23 (M39xShish99)*  outdoor 2021


----------



## Smoke

bigsur51 said:


> there is my guess Monsignor , about 3 pages back



Ok sorry....And it's for one bag
NOT the pic with the 2 bags in the game
973 or 487 for ONE bag....(NEW player) you have 1 chance
to give a new number....973 you are over for one bag 
SURE 100%


----------



## bigsur51

Smoke said:


> Ok sorry....And it's for one bag
> NOT the pic with the 2 bags in the game
> 973 or 487 for ONE bag....(NEW player) you have 1 chance
> to give a new number....973 you are over for one bag
> SURE 100%
> View attachment 293097




gotcha

new guess is 379


----------



## Smoke

bigsur51 said:


> gotcha
> 
> new guess is 379



Great shot if I stop the game now....you are the closest
so all are in the game NOT one over

....  



@Bugus_Monkey  ALL are waiting to see your number
take my word


----------



## Smoke

SubmarineGirl said:


> Ah shucks



Did have to google this one....sorry I don't have 
the (PerfectPurPPPA6xSomtigBigfat) for you Sub
maybe on day if I breed for 10 more years

*FireStarter


*


----------



## Smoke

@SubmarineGirl  10h sins the start of the game
I will post in 2 minutes the pic
For the second round of numbers
@Bugus_Monkey miss the first round
All are in the game....none over the total 
10to12h to give the second number


----------



## Smoke

Start of the second round of Game No2....10h to give a number
It's 11pm here on my clock

*Don't GO Over the Total




.... easy now *



@Bugus_Monkey .____-000
@SubmarineGirl ...365-000
@bigsur51 ..............379 -000
@WeedHopper ....370-000 (penalty cheating)


----------



## Bugus_Monkey

I will have it back to you in time. I just now got off of work. 12 hour work day.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey




----------



## Bugus_Monkey

Bugus_Monkey said:


> First Guess is - Both bags. Close with out going over. 710 seeds.


This was on page 46 I believe of this thread.


----------



## Smoke

Bugus_Monkey said:


> This was on page 46 I believe of this thread.


@Bugus_Monkey
I will  post the first  pic of the game
You are in the game don't worry
And the pic of the seeds you have to count
NOW AND YOU HAVE 10H
to give your number
take your time and count
smoke a joint too  






Don't go over the total.... out, finish,
Caput, dead, sad ....and looser 

@Bugus_Monkey..____-582
@SubmarineGirl ...365-000
@bigsur51 ...........379 -000
@WeedHopper ....370-580 (penalty cheating -10)


----------



## Bugus_Monkey

582 - Second answer.


----------



## Smoke

Bugus_Monkey said:


> 582 - Second answer.



Great shot Monkey 
But maybe over  maybe not over


----------



## WeedHopper

{590} 2nd guess,, and i know im not over. Blowed that ***** up before i counted. Gotta few of them seeds barely poking their heads out. Sneaky bastard.


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Smoke said:


> After the the test of the SCDCxBB8 F'2
> I will start the BipolarJackie (NL5xPurpleJackie)
> to see and breed
> I saw A plant grown by a friend of Maddfarmer
> CAN'T wait to see some girls
> View attachment 293080
> 
> *BipolarJackie *grown by a great growerView attachment 293082


Wow that really pretty. Did you grow that bipolar?


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Second answer 417


----------



## Smoke

Game No2....THE END

@Bugus_Monkey..____-582
@SubmarineGirl ...365-417
@bigsur51 ...........379 -000


I will post the seeds in my box
5x100
1x50
5x10
=600
BUT on the pic of the seeds
ONE of the stack on the pic
MISSING 10seeds
IF THE WINNER can find the stack
with 10seeds missing
A BONUS with the prize* 



*


----------



## RosterMan

Got to l;ove the black


----------



## Smoke

Bugus_Monkey said:


> 582 - Second answer.



@Bugus_Monkey you are the WINNER of Game No2
at 582 closest to the total it's 590....I will PM you to select a mix

If you find the stack with 10seeds Missing
it's a Bonus with the Prize

*The Total 590 






*


----------



## Smoke

SubmarineGirl said:


> Wow that really pretty. Did you grow that bipolar?



Nop....(grown by a friend of Maddfarmer)
I think it's English

NEXT in my room will by the BipolarJack
to look and breed....Never grown the BJ but can't wait anymore

*BipolarJackie  



*


----------



## WeedHopper

By the way, as you could tell with my count of 490, i don't need to cheat to win.
And i wasnt the only one to change my first guess within the 12hrs the first day,,,,, but because i had the right count you decide to take points from my count that was right on the fking money. How covenant.
And again i remind you that i was going to give those beans to the 2nd closest number. And im glad Monkey won he had been wanting those beans as did Submarinegirl who you also accused of cheating.


----------



## Smoke

WeedHopper said:


> Im thinking this will be your last game.
> By the way, as you could tell with my count of 490, i don't need to cheat to win.


OK Boss....Thanks
you are giving the prize if you win and now it finish
thanks Brother


----------



## WeedHopper

Ill let the games remain as long as nobody complains.
I will stay out of the contest and just watch,, but you need to post a list of the rules so that there is no more confusion.


----------



## Smoke

WeedHopper said:


> Ill let the games remain as long as nobody complains.
> I will stay out of the contest and just watch,, but you need to post a list of the rules so that there is no more confusion.



It's finish....I will not take ANY more of my time to do a game
I really don't need to do the Game to show my work
JUST have to post....I did not loose anything But you did  

*Smoke Collection*


----------



## WeedHopper

I didn't lose anything, my friend, i didn't want them in the 1st place as i told you several times. I have plenty to grow. And you might not want to poke the bear Smoke, because then you will be the one losing.  Remember i helped you get back in here trying to help you out.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey

Yeaaaa. Thank You for having the contest Smoke. I will stay out so that others may have the chance to win. I feel more confidence here than just randomly picking a seedbank over the internet.

Awesome Job Smoke


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Nice pictures smoke but your games are way to exhausting for me. I only stop at this site to catch my buzz, learn something perhaps maybe help someone else and have a little fun. still interested in see the pictures and to learn more about your latest grow concoction


----------



## Smoke

@Bugus_Monkey 
Some of the girls you can grow one day
all tested and I did not see any problem on those girls

*M134







S118







S116







M107







*


----------



## Smoke

SubmarineGirl said:


> Nice pictures smoke but your games are way to exhausting for me. I only stop at this site to catch my buzz, learn something perhaps maybe help someone else and have a little fun. still interested in see the pictures and to learn more about your latest grow concoction



Sorry for exhausting you Sub....but it more exhausting for me
I have 4 plays to check....you just have to count some seeds
and it's on a screen....hope you get well soon and SORRY

and Thanks
waiting to see some flowers on the testers SCDCxBB8 F2's

*Mother F1 No1  *in my room now and cutting her soon*


*


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Smoke said:


> Sorry for exhausting you Sub....but it more exhausting for me
> I have 4 plays to check....you just have to count some seeds
> and it's on a screen....hope you get well soon and SORRY
> 
> and Thanks
> waiting to see some flowers on the testers SCDCxBB8 F2's
> 
> *Mother F1 No1 *in my room now and cutting her soon*View attachment 293198
> *


That ok smoke. I’m only good at easy games anyway. I’m recovering well thank you. Do you smoke any of that weed you grow? Asking for a friend…


----------



## Smoke

SubmarineGirl said:


> That ok smoke. I’m only good at easy games anyway. I’m recovering well thank you. Do you smoke any of that weed you grow? Asking for a friend…



Are you kidding me....I smoke ALL the buds out of my room
But not the weeds with seeds....it's Dead, Finish, caput. after
130days of flowering....not good to smoke maybe do some
ice hash with the weed BUT I don't need to fk with those bags
to get stone....I have maybe 30 different weeds to smoke
in my safe BOX....and today I have 4 here to smoke
I did start with the M29 and a coffee today

*M29A(PeyotePurplexStrawberryFrost)  





*


----------



## bigsur51

Smoke said:


> Are you kidding me....I smoke ALL the buds out of my room
> But not the weeds with seeds....it's Dead, Finish, caput. after
> 130days of flowering....not good to smoke maybe do some
> ice hash with the weed BUT I don't need to fk with those bags
> to get stone....I have maybe 30 different weeds to smoke
> in my safe BOX....and today I have 4 here to smoke
> I did start with the M29 and a coffee today
> 
> *M29 (PeyotePurplexStrawberryFrost)  View attachment 293207
> View attachment 293208
> *




now that is a plant I’d love to grow!


if You have any seeds of that peyote purple x strawberry frost I’d love to do a trade with you

do you have seeds of just the peyote purple?

thanks


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Smoke said:


> Are you kidding me....I smoke ALL the buds out of my room
> But not the weeds with seeds....it's Dead, Finish, caput. after
> 130days of flowering....not good to smoke maybe do some
> ice hash with the weed BUT I don't need to fk with those bags
> to get stone....I have maybe 30 different weeds to smoke
> in my safe BOX....and today I have 4 here to smoke
> I did start with the M29 and a coffee today
> 
> *M29 (PeyotePurplexStrawberryFrost)  View attachment 293207
> View attachment 293208
> *


Nice one day I will have more of a selection too. Looks like a nice choice with your morning coffee. Just thought you needed an extra hit now and then to slow dow a bit for us all to keep up with you


----------



## Smoke

@bigsur51, post: 1172233, member: 60570"]
now that is a plant I’d love to grow!

if You have any seeds of that peyote purple x strawberry frost I’d love to do a trade with you

do you have seeds of just the peyote purple?

thanks
[/QUOTE]

My Friend Yes I have more seeds
of the M29 and made some F1's lately
But the Mix-M29 from my collection
I keep those 4 sure
but F1's made in 2020 maybe
I can show you some testers M120

The buds you see it's from the
Mother M29A I'm keeping her to breed
and for my smoke
I have some testers  M165
made with the mother M29A
in flower now at 10days
will take some pics tonight of the M165
to show you....cross with the SCDCXBB8 F1.s

And in the forum I saw
no trading or sell seeds
so no I don't trade seeds....
and I can't give seeds..... 

*M29A (PeyotePurplexStrawberryFrost)






*


----------



## boo

Run forest run…


----------



## SubmarineGirl

boo said:


> Run forest run…


Yeah boo, I hear banjos paddle quicker


----------



## Smoke

boo said:


> Run forest run…



I Google this one....and I don't get it 
Forest run....my plants have to run
Run....do I have to run from the forest(plants)
Run Forest Run....the movie  

My plants can't run
Me I can run....bin a profesional racer
The movie....I will run not to see one more time

But maybe you mean....Hi Smoke

Not sure if you will understand haft 
of the message....good luck Boo

*Sister of M29A (PPXSBF)* * 







*


----------



## Smoke

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yeah boo, I hear banjos paddle quicker


Wat do you mean.....


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Sorry, I’m from the south and like y’all, sometimes say things that don’t mean diddly squat to some.  just funnin’ with boo…


----------



## Smoke

SubmarineGirl said:


> Sorry, I’m from the south and like y’all, sometimes say things that don’t mean diddly squat to some.  just funnin’ with boo…


OK Sub ...wat do you think Boo mean
With the run forest run....I know wat
But you wat do you think it mean from Boo 
Not easy to answer in a game


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Don’t get all bowed up about boo. He’s my friend and could have meant  anything by the run in the forest statement. You make to much out of it. boo is a very smart dude And one of my favorite growers. I don’t think he’s interested in your game tho


----------



## Smoke

SubmarineGirl said:


> Don’t get all bowed up about boo. He’s my friend and could have meant  anything by the run in the forest statement. You make to much out of it. boo is a very smart dude And one of my favorite growers. I don’t think he’s interested in your game tho


Yes you are right....but Boo not speaking 
to my....speaking to Big....run forest run 
.....


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Smoke said:


> Yes you are right....but Boo not speaking
> to my....speaking to Big....run forest run
> .....


I’ll leave that for you to worry about all day. Me I’m gonna enjoy my Saturday no matter who says what. Just take another toke of your good weed and slow down a notch or two. I’m starting my day with a big gorilla glue fatty and some good German coffee gifted to me yesterday. I hope your day is good too


----------



## RosterMan

Smoke That smoke looks wonderbar Good
Are you still trapping , how many trap lines do you run?


----------



## WeedHopper

Smoke. All you have to do is PM Bigsur and what you do on that PM is yours and Bigs business if you catch my drift.
Love the purple colors in your Strains. Good job.
Starting my day out with Runtz.


----------



## IslandGrown77

Awesome stuff in here Smoke…. I look forward to diving into more, when time permits….

-Islander.


----------



## Hippie420

He's got some beautiful plants. Nobody can argue that he doesn't. Wish I could sniff 'em through the screen.


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Me too. Hey smoke. Where are the picture updates today?


----------



## CrashMagnet

I wanted to ask before, but didn't want to spoil the games. Now that they are done, did anyone use one of the free seed counting phone apps?


----------



## SubmarineGirl

CrashMagnet said:


> I wanted to ask before, but didn't want to spoil the games. Now that they are done, did anyone use one of the free seed counting phone apps?


Yes, we all did


----------



## Bugus_Monkey

I counted the hard way. Is there really one of them apps?


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Bugus_Monkey said:


> I counted the hard way. Is there really one of them apps?


You were our app monkey guy. We knew you would count them all so we didn’t have to


----------



## WeedHopper

Smoke must be on vacation. Not like him to not post pictures.


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Maybe it was my harsh southern ways. Sorry folks if it was, I mean well  really…


----------



## WeedHopper

Has nothing to do with you my friend. He told Big he was having trouble posting. Checked his account and can't find anything wrong. Told Big to tell him to clear his cookies and temp files.


----------



## SubmarineGirl

WeedHopper said:


> Has nothing to do with you my friend. He told Big he was having trouble posting. Checked his account and can't find anything wrong. Told Big to tell him to clear his cookies and temp files.


Yeah may temp files are loaded up with beautiful pot pics


----------



## RosterMan

Watch him come back
Smoke you weed looks nice but you need to work on seed presentation more


----------



## RosterMan

If a Moose passes Gas in the woods and no one is there to smell it
Does it smell?


----------



## Hippie420

Could have been eaten by a bear. Ya never know......


----------



## RosterMan

Hippie420 said:


> Could have been eaten by a bear. Ya never know......


No way
Smoke would have ripped its head off and you know the rest


----------



## joeb631a

TheBlackHydra said:


> No way
> Smoke would have ripped its head off and you know the rest






 It is a repeat but still worth reminding people ....


----------



## pute

Smoke where are you...you are the pivot man in this circle jerk.


----------



## SubmarineGirl

smoke, do you need help with the pivot man thing? I will help you google it  maybe it was something I said? Don’t want your last words to have been with me… I feel so bad now


----------



## RosterMan

SubmarineGirl said:


> smoke, do you need help with the pivot man thing? I will help you google it  maybe it was something I said? Don’t want your last words to have been with me… I feel so bad now


I already looked it up if you want


----------



## SubmarineGirl

TheBlackHydra said:


> I already looked it up if you want


Yes please, and the circle jerk thing too just in case.


----------



## RosterMan

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes please, and the circle jerk thing too just in case.


Oh sure make me the Bad Guy LOL


----------



## Hippie420

You guys are having WAY too much fun with this!


----------



## pute

Are you people telling me you don't know what a circle jerk is....must have lead a sheltered life.


----------



## Hippie420

Know it? Hydra invented it!


----------



## SubmarineGirl

pute said:


> Are you people telling me you don't know what a circle jerk is....must have lead a sheltered life.


Just saying smoke might not know…


----------



## pute

That would be a shame......the host doesn't know his job.


----------



## WeedHopper

Looks like Smoke is AWOL. Hope Monkey gets his seeds.


----------



## RosterMan

WeedHopper said:


> Looks like Smoke is AWOL. Hope Monkey gets his seeds.


It's my Ball comes to mind


----------



## RosterMan

Old FireBall is right on time
SMOKEY


----------



## joeb631a

WeedHopper said:


> Looks like Smoke is AWOL. Hope Monkey gets his seeds.


Canadian Flu?


----------



## WeedHopper

Monkey never received his winnings and that pisses me off.


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Dust in the wind…


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Maybe those beautiful buds were not real? Maybe just pictures from the cannabis strain encyclopedia


----------



## bigsur51

maybe I just don’t understand smoke but his intentions are good







.


----------



## Hippie420

SubmarineGirl said:


> Maybe those beautiful buds were not real? Maybe just pictures from the cannabis strain encyclopedia


I hope not. Sure were pretty. Something tells me he'll be back.


----------



## WeedHopper

When he gets back he needs to honor what he said. Monkey won and has not received shit.


----------

